# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Cosmic Hunters (IC)

## chaincomplex

*OOC Thread* ▪ *Combat Maps*
*Spoiler: Streets of Sigil*
Show



You step through the shimmering portal and onto the cobble streets of *Sigil*, the City of Doors. Before, behind, and flanking you the urban sprawl of stone, cast iron, and chimney smoke continues onto an unseen horizon before rising into the sky. From a glance you see the city lives on a floating ring, the inner side to be specific. While fogsmog, rather, as you make a *Fortitude save* against DC 11 to avoid 1 Constitution damage from the foul but thin airconceals the city's distant figure, it is not hard to work out from the curvature that walking along the curve should eventually bring you back where you started.

You currently stand on a platform, one of three in a row amid a large plaza and in the shadow of a colossal onyx-black statue of a rearing three-eyed horse. You understand you are at the *Triona* in Clerk's Ward, a landmark visible throughout this labyrinthine city. You each clutch a large egg-shaped ruby gem in your hands; this is a *key* worth no less than 5,000 gp allowing you transit between Sigil and the Prime Material Plane from this particular portal platform. The Material Plane's side of the portal tends to skip around from month to month. You managed to track it to a tavern in a small Faerûnian town called Daggerford, which was an expensive hassle but given it is generally not possible to _plane shift_ or _gate_ to Sigil you had little choice in the matter.

The plaza is crowded with several dozen locals, the usual humanoids but also planetouched and occasionally outright planar beingsyou think you spot a bariaur or two. Half of the folk look to be on leisurely strolls, the other half on brisk, business paces. The clothing and architecture evinces a practical level of wealth: everyone here has a trade and the means to be comfortable, if not wealthy.

Your arrival attracted attention. Nothing like alarm, but from the reactions you gather the portal you passed through rarely sees use. *Eight guards* in red plate armor are milling about the plaza. They look at your party with concern and mutter amongst themselves.

────────────────────────────────
Your target is the mysterious *Teru*mage and planeswalkerof whom you know only race and gender, namely human and male. He is said to be wise to the ways of the planes, especially the ways ruin comes to them. As _legend lore_ would have it, he is a patron of the Society of Sensation, the tip that brought you here to the City of Doors where they headquarter.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar coughs once before clearing out the smog from his lungs, and pockets the ruby. He looks up, down, left, right..._The place is as impressive as I was told!_ He pats the snout of his dire bat companion Ereshki, crawling on all four right behind him, and notices the guards' disquiet. The dragonborn makes a purposeful step towards them and raises his open hand as a sign of peace. Either the guards move to him and the group, or he moves towards them. Fixing a benevolent and powerful stare on what appears to him the leader of the guards, he softly says:
*"Greetings. My name is Ux Utanar tibur Human Randal Amblecrown, coming from the Prime with my companions."* He gestures at his comrades. 
*"We are looking for the Society of Sensations."*

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja sniffs the air inquisitively. It smells almost as bad as home. She can live with that. The attention that they get, with special emphasis on attention from what looks like local law-enforcement is a lot less welcome. She hoped the bustling of the city will mask their arrival, but alas. Such is her luck! When Ux Reallylongname heads straight for the guards, announcing their destination (because obviously he _had to_ do that; Delja's not even surprised at this point), she can't, however, help but mutter a quick How subtle. She's not angry with the man, of course: Ux is a good fellow, and his manners have opened doors before that would have been a pain to bypass otherwise. But old wartime habits die hard, and her fey blood isn't likely to just go away either.

Stashing her ruby away, she steps off the platform as well, feeling the cobblestones of the plaza with her soles and then, tugging at her cloak to better conceal the naked blade tied to her right, she takes a half-step to the side to put the dragonborn between herself and the guardsmen, just in case. An _incident_'s the last thing she wants right now, after all.

*Spoiler: Check.*
Show


Sleight of Hand to keep her sword out of sight: (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------


## watupwithdat

From the reactions of his companions, Woren figured the air was bad. And he supposed that made some sense, considering the visibility wasn't all that great. Not that he cared too much about that, because they had finally arrived in Sigil after a surprising amount of difficulty. The fact that his considerable talents were insufficient on their own to get them here was slightly humbling.

_At least we're here now_, he thought as he puts the portal gem away and watched the dragonborn make contact with what appears to be the city guard. Too distracted by the strange geometry of Sigil to strike up any kind of conversation, Woren was more than fine leaving such things to the rest for now. Hopefully they even shared a language.

Absentmindedly he wondered how much of the lore he had managed to gather was actually accurate, seeing how it was impossible to even scry into Sigil. While he did expect something otherwordly, he hadn't expected _this_. It seemed he could still be excited even in his old age.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

'Drucilla the dwarven maiden' (*ahem* _Myriad_ *ahem*) beams happily at the guards and nearly vibrates with perceived excitement and proceeds to babble at the guards happily, waving the smog away idly with one dismissive hand. *"Yes! And we are so excited to visit your wonderful city! Is it true that cinnamon is actually contraband here? Does anyone ever fall down from up there? Oh! Do you know the current exchange rate of coinage? Wow, your armor is amazing! Where do you guys get outfitted?! Hey, do you know any really good places to eat around here?"* Hardly seeming to breathe, the 'dwarven' woman gestures excitedly as she applies word vomit to the guards in an attempt to distract them from whatever obvious concern they had at the group's arrival and continues pelting them with innocuous questions and random praise. As she moves towards the guards casually, when she gets between the group and the guards, one hand that reaches up to scratch at the back of her neck mid-sentence makes a subtle 'shooing' motion to the group, attempting to afford them a chance to slip away if they are so inclined.

[*Bluff: 60* - "I'm a friendly yet harmless dwarf tourist and can totally be trusted!"]
[*Diplomacy: 50* - "If directed where we want to go, the dwarf's cheerful babbling will surely cease..."]
(Myriad takes 10 on social checks as part of the Changeling Rogue class feature, Social Intuition)

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*38*]

----------


## chaincomplex

> *"Greetings. My name is Ux Utanar tibur Human Randal Amblecrown, coming from the Prime with my companions."* He gestures at his comrades. 
> *"We are looking for the Society of Sensations."*


One guard responds, concern slipping off his face replaced quickly by a mask of professionalism, *"You primes should find yerselves a touta, er, guide. Helps ta not get peeled on th' streets."* He looks your gear up and down, uncertain whether 'peeling' would be in your future, then chuckles. *"Well, you look like you'll do alright on yer lonesome, in truth. Alright, you want ta head that'aways..."* He proceeds to give loose directions based on landmarks but reassures you, *"Can't miss it, really. Tallest tower on that edge of the Ring, 'least in Clerk's Ward anyhow. And, oh, it's jus' the one Sensation."* He chuckles again.

Another guard steps in, grim of expression and speaking in plain if accented Common, *"Careful travelers. The Master of Portals claims a fee on usage of these gates, and it's the rare prime who holds the keys. You aren't in troubleyetbut I wouldn't come here again without cutting a deal with the Master. He resides in Lady's Ward but you may want to talk to the Fated at the Hall of Records, since they handle most of his paperwork. They're just a short jaunt from the Civic Festhall, towards Sandstone District. Biggest building. Can't miss it, as they say."* He tries to offer a compassionate smile, but it just turns into a grimace as he considers your situation.




> 'Drucilla the dwarven maiden' (*ahem* _Myriad_ *ahem*) beams happily at the guards and nearly vibrates with perceived excitement and proceeds to babble at the guards happily, waving the smog away idly with one dismissive hand. *"Yes! And we are so excited to visit your wonderful city! Is it true that cinnamon is actually contraband here? Does anyone ever fall down from up there? Oh! Do you know the current exchange rate of coinage? Wow, your armor is amazing! Where do you guys get outfitted?! Hey, do you know any really good places to eat around here?"*


The guards look at one another with concern of a different sort, almost pitying. *"Ramander's going to proper bob these primes, he will,"* says one. *"Poor luck these clueless walked through this particular gate. Happens every damn year."* She sighs.

*"I 'unno,"* says another, appreciating your party's gear. *"They look ready to stomp some poor sod into the stone..."* But the guard seems to be having second thoughts. As far as Myriad can tell, she successfully convinced the bunch of the party's harmlessness.

The first one says, *"You primes definitely want a tout. Mebbe a factotum."*

────────────────────────────────
The plaza bustles, the denizens of Sigil once again ignoring your party. Another day, another prime. You hear chatterof love, of life, of worrieswoven through with the occasional laughter. Carts bearing craft goods and cabs the well-to-do navigate between crowds at expert speeds, drawn equally by pony-like beasts, pony in all ways save for rabbit ears and lanterns grasped by a tentacle reaching out from their sternums.

Everything like the streets of Neverwinter, and nothing like the streets of Neverwinter.

A slight bariaur accidentally brushes your party in her hurry, carrying a small crate bearing a sharp, acrid odor. The crate has a stamp reading _The Styx Oarsman_. The bariaur, young with an ewe's body below the waist, nervously says, *"Sorry! Sorry! Coming through!"* She tries to leave immediately, hoping none of you took offense.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar makes an absent-minded hand sign to the young bariaur to indicates all is good as far as he is concerned, his mind still focused on the guards. He stays silent for a few seconds as he commits to memory the indications that have been provided.
*"Alright, I thank you for these thorough explanation - and apologies for having mispronounced the Society of Sensation. And in which direction is located Sandstone District from here?* The Dragonborn is pleased to see the guards are cooperative and will not present an additional hurdle. Though they are probably mistaken thinking anyone, being Ramander or else, will bob them anytime soon.
*"Well, Drucilla, I think the ladies and gentlemen at this Hall of Records will be able to answer all your questions, don't you think? Maybe they will accept cinnamon as payment - I should have brought more!"* Ux Utanar also makes an interrogative gesture towards Woren and Delja.
*"Shall we proceed?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar's first inclination is to deal with the proper paperwork, as the Lawful Stupid brainwashed citizen he is, as it is the polite and sensible thing to do to better blend in and avoid future mishaps. He is ready to move from here whatever the destination we actually settle for.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja is at first just as amused by Myriad's newest foray into histrionics (and, naturally, by the useful confusion it creates) as she is pleased by Ux's success in obtaining the information they were looking for, but then, she realizes two things that immediately make her groan, albeit only internally. Perhaps most importantly, for all the pride she takes in her brains, she's apparently an idiot. Or, at any rate, all rusted up to the point of borderline uselessness. _She's wearing a string of disguise wrapped around her bun_. Instead of playing hide and seek, she could have just done as "Drucilla" did and, mayhaps, make use of what she has. Were he around to witness this, Uzo would laugh his stupid slimy fish head off and worst of all, he'd be right. But while she cannot do much about most of that in plain sight, the most pressing issue is thankfully easy to remedy. With a mumbled command word, she gets her sword and gauntlet to take on the guise of a harmless looking stick halfway between a cane and a baton and a leather cord wrapped around her palm and wrist, respectively.

Secondly, Ux went into law-abiding citizen mode. Again. She'll have to keep him on target. *By all means.* she tells the knight, sparing only a single disparaging glance to the bariaur and her crate. *So long as we can take the scenic route. Word is, Sigil's sensational this time of the year.*

*Spoiler: Checks.*
Show


Bluff to clandestinely tell the others that "nah, business first, paperwork later": (1d20+20)[*22*]

And a wild stab in the dark: Knowledge (local) concerning the _Styx Oarsman_: (1d20+12)[*25*];
also, Spot to make sure the bariaur is not a pickpocket or something: (1d20+26)[*30*]

----------


## Da'Shain

The delicate-looking elf mage with a thousand-yard stare simply pauses to allow his compatriots to interact with the guards as he takes in the sounds and sights of Sigil, feeling a tiny pang of satisfaction that their research had finally paid off, catapulting them to the city of portals and its planar crossroads.  *"The Hall of Records it is, then,"* Tuld-Culain nods, agreeing with Ux both from a practical point of view and because it sounds like the most interesting part of this metropolis to someone with almost no inclination towards sightseeing, like himself.  He adds under his breath, *"And if we can mollify this self-important sounding 'Master of Portals' without having to personally deal with him, so much the better."*  He has already dismissed the guards from his thoughts, though he turns a baleful eye towards the offending bariaur who bumps into the party.  A sharp recrimination is just on the tip of his tongue, but instead he just sighs and turns to his compatriots.  *"Faster we set off, faster we find this Teru and what we came for."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fort save: (1d20+19)[*25*].

Spot check on the bariaur for whether it tried to pickpocket someone (1d20+30)[*40*], as being a high-level Beguiler, Tuld-Culain is familiar with plenty of tomfoolery.  Also what I assume would be a Knowledge (Nature) roll to see if he recognizes the smell from the box: (1d20+22)[*27*].

Also a Knowledge (Planes) roll (1d20+25)[*33*] to check whether he knows anything about the Master of Portals.

In terms of what he would have cast before coming here: Tuld-Culain is currently under Mind Blank (24 hrs), an Extended Foresight (6 hrs 40 minutes), and Shapechange (3 hrs 20 minutes), Magic Vestment (20 hrs), Moment of Prescience (20 hrs).  If people want specific buffs off the Cleric or Beguiler list, let me know.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Ux Utanar.* The plain-speaking guard says, *"You're welcome. Once you get to the Civic Festhallthat being where the Sensates do their businessSandstone District is just between you and the Slags. You'll know the Slags by the chimneys, foul air, and mountains of rubble. If you hit the Slags, you've gone too far."*  While not great directions, so far none of the guards bothered with streets, seemingly deliberately. It appears locals know the city by landmarks.

*Delja.* Delja does not know the _Styx Oarsman_.

*Tuld-Culain.* Ramander, the 'Master of Portals', is by all accounts an irritating wizard who spends his time running a cartel on planar gates. Given the kind of folk who engage in planar travel this is a rather dubious profession, but being able to cast nine levels of spells gives the fool some leeway. Most planeswalkers feel his years are numbered nonetheless. Tuld-Culain is pretty sure the party could turn Ramander into a smear on the wall in a straight fight, but wizards are never not annoying foes.

Searching his memory for the familiar scent of whatever the bariaur was carrying, Tuld-Culain recognizes it to be darklight brew. It is a drow poison that blinds its victim and causes substantial physical atrophy. Reputedly quite painful.

*The Bariaur.* Delja and Tuld-Culain had watched the bariaur like a hawk, and are certain there was no tomfoolery involving possessions. Grateful to be left alone, the bariaur gallops off with her package and is in a moment lost in the crowd.

────────────────────────────────
Cobble streets turn to white granite tile, avenues widen, buildings grow clean and orderly, and half the denizens begin looking like the clerks of the ward's namesake, with buttoned shirts and flowing robes.

The party winds through the airy streets of Clerk's Ward, on their way to the Hall of Records.

After twenty minutes the party passes the Civic Festhall, where the Society of Sensation headquarters. This colorful and baroque thing soars just short of the clouds, monolithic and grand, and among its flying buttresses and wide columns is its main body, a building that could fit an entire town or three within. In the plaza before the Festhall the wealthy and poor mingle with entertainers; stalls sell their wares and musicians play their intertwining tunes.

The party continues back onto duller sections of the ward, eventually reaching the Hall of Records, guided by the distant stacks of the Slags then by the Hall itself.

Grand in its own way, the Hall of Records is a cylindrical fortress three dozen stories tall in a gated garden of giant treestrees being a rare sight here, much less in such size and numbers. Some nearby buildings clearly belong to the same "campus", but none nearly as domineeringly large. A steady flow of bureaucrats tells the party they are in the right place.

────────────────────────────────
The lobby of the Hall of Records is big and busy. Behind a row of counters receptionists guide locals to the right roomsneither receptionists nor locals look happy.

A large sign has a map of the Hall with listings of departments and services. None mention portals; they are all the usual matters of licenses, property, debt, and taxes.

Sounds like fun.

----------


## remetagross

Ereshki's bridle is affixed to a signpost outside the titanic office, the beast looking up and dawn and screeching with wonder at the sight around it. In the meantime, Ux Utanar is already regretting his suggestion to proceed as was asked. He walks up to the nearest office and addresses the clerk.
*"Greetings. My name is Ux Utanar tibur Human Randal Amblecrown, and here are my companions. We need an agreement with the Master pertaining to planar transportation. Could you please tell us the way to proceed. We do not have much time to spend here, if there would be a way to hasten the process."* 

Knowing he is not nearly as socially gifted as Delja or Myriad, the hulking dragonborn prepares to step back and let any of them intervene to better dictate the flow of the situation.

----------


## Metastachydium

Seeing that her subtle nudges fell on deaf ears (with all her gesturing towards the Sensation headquarters going likewise unnoticed) and Ux will just trudge straight on towards the local authorities with everyone else in tow, Delja rolls her eyes and follows grumpily herself, muttering a barely audible *For the love ofÂ* This turn of events raises all new questions, of course. Should she set up a less conspicuous alter-ego before or after the run-in with the clerks? And what should she pick? Few planetouched come in her size. A mephling perhaps? Fire or water. She could pull that off. Or, rather, a wispling? Choices, choices.

♣
While she keeps an eye out for good cracks to slip into for changing between the two Halls, she finally settles on _after_. The paper chase would make little sense for a local(-adjacent entity). Accordingly, she enters the Hall of Records as she is, all green and wonderfully unkempt. Ux deserves some thorough embarrassment, after all. Still, though not feeling particularly helpful, she looks around with feigned didinterest hoping to locate the right counter or office. The fewer clerks they have to interact with, the better.

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Spot to find a good hiding place around the streets: (1d20+26)[*30*]
Spot to locate the right clerk/counter/office/informative poster or somesuch: (1d20+26)[*38*]
Knowledge (local) regarding local law and bureaucratic organization: (1d20+12)[*18*]
Bluff to stay in "nothing to see here, citizen" mode: (1d20+20)[*31*]

----------


## chaincomplex

*Ux Utanar.* The receptionist's eyes glaze over as Ux Utanar recites his name and confusion flits over his expression when Ux Utanar mentions the "Master", though understanding quickly dawns. With lengthy instructions he directs the party to the Department of Licensing, Portals and Gates, 8th Floor.

*Delja.* The immediate exterior locale of the Hall of Records is a gated park filled with great trees. The bureaucrats stick to the paths giving Delja plenty of room to hide outside. The interior of the Hall is a different story: with clerks and citizens on every corner, extraordinary steps would have to be taken to conceal oneself.

Delja knows little of Sigilian bureaucracy.

────────────────────────────────
The party climbs many flights of stairs and passes through a few halls before arriving as directed by the receptionist. The halls are quiet though busy, with the shuffling of robes of passing clerks and the scratching of quills through half-open office doors. Entering the right department, a few queries sufficed to stand the party before the appropriate bureaucrat.

And appropriate the bureaucrat was. A bespectacled, doddering older human woman made it clear what was necessary for the Trioptic Nic'Eponathe formal name for the Triona, the party gathersgates: *"For each of the three gates one must rent a key: ruby to the Material, emerald to Elysium, and amber to Celestia. Each rents for 100 gp a month and permits passage for only one person. In addition a license must be possessed, a payment upfront of 1,700 gp plus upkeep of 30 gp a year. Only license holders may otherwise possess keys; any key held without a license will result in a fine of 100 gp a day. To obtain the license you must fill out a form and pass the background check, and all transit and cargo in transit must be declared a week in advance else a fine of 500 gp per undeclared crossing will be levied. Here are the relevant forms"* the clerk pulls out a stack of what must be hundreds of pages *"it may take up to two months to process your application. You need submit one application for each member of your group. Ask if you have any questions about the paperwork. And"* the lady fishes out a massive tome *"here is the legal contract. Your counterparty is the Master of Portals, who may cancel the agreement at any time. No refunds."*

In the cramped room that barely fits the partynotably missing any chairs save for the clerk'sthe small old woman sits back, looks up at the party, and hums, waiting for their response.

It may worth noting at this juncture that the party has seen only a handful of guards on each floor, mostly in the atrium. This particular floor had four. The nearest guard would probably take upwards of a minute to arrive.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Humming and tutting with an understanding nod at appropriate times, Myriad's currently dwarven visage is a mask of understanding and deference as the process is explained. Knowing she won't be following _any_ of these instructions, she doesn't really give the clerk her full attention, instead casing the area with a practiced eye as she 'examines the furnishings'.


[*Bluff: 60* - "I'm_ totally_ listening, I _swear._"]
[*Spot:* (1d20+27)[*33*] - "I wonder if there is anything worth pocketing in here..." (See the Unseen + Detect Magic Active)]

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*51*]

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar slowly processes the implications of all that procedure to follow. He sifts through some contract pages and frowns. The frown intensifies over the course of a few seconds. He speaks with a low, grumbling, and somewhat annoyed voice.
*"...So in case I have understood correctly, we have to wait for months for an application that might not be accepted, and can later be revoked at a moment's notice and the whole thing is outrageously expensive. Is that correct, madam?"*

The dragonborn patiently waits for her answer, focusing the full magnitude of his stare on her. He then continues, his voice still annoyed but not all-out aggressive:
*"The matters with which we usually deal involve events of the magnitude of planes shattering, dragons wiping out entire continents and divinites ascending. I am entirely sure the paperwork will be able to wait for a few more weeks. All the more so that, if I have properly followed, as long as we stay in Sigil and do not use a portal to go anywhere, we do not need any of these legal agreements. Is that correct, madam? We will cater to all this once we leave - provided we leave by one the portals of the Master. Unless there might be a legal shortcut, devised for pending planar-class threats, that we could use?"*

Ux Utanar remains silent, still gazing at the old clerk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Alright let's roll an Intimidate check to see if things can be moved forward a little bit: (1d20+37)[*51*]
Anyhow mates, either we get the paper we need (by some way or another), either we don't, but I'm ready to leave and move towards the Society of Sensation about now.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Just kill me now.* Delja mumbles, all the muscles in her scaly face contracting into an irked mask as the clerk keeps rambling on and on, producing more and more papers. Her first answer to Ux's first question she can _tolerate_, albeit barely. BUt when the dragonborn asks for _further_ clarification _after_ that, she loses most of her patience with the whole interaction. *You know what? Ignore his first question. Answer the second. In one sentence, preferably, with no more than two predicates, thank you.* she instructs the woman snappily from behind her companion's broad back, while silently gesturing at Tuld-Culain, trying to urge the caster to just mind whammy the bureaucrat if she stays less than agreeable.

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Bluff to convey secret message: (1d20+20)[*26*]
Aid another on Ux's Intimidate (mostly for the fun of it; I don't expect the clerk to be able to so much as come close to resisting a 51): (1d20+9)[*11*]

----------


## chaincomplex

*Anything Worth Grabbing...* There is unfortunately little, save for the desk concealing something with a magic aura in its drawers; Delja and Woren can sense it is illusion magic. Besides the desk, floor-to-ceiling shelves overfill with volumes of handbooks and records, shoddily bound things at best but often just loose stacks of paper. A quick glance at their covers show riveting titles like _Year 122, Quarter 2: Customs Forms_. Hanging on the wall behind the clerk is a painting of a young couple. Along with a jar of brilliant peacock feather quills on the desk, these are the only signs of color in the room.

*Ux Utanar.* If the clerk is nervous she probably cannot show it, so permanently fixed is her dull expression. However she removes her spectacles and drops her tone of legal recitation, instead adopting a natural one: *"The Triona Gates are high-profile, and the Master will know immediately if I, ah, expedite your paperwork. If you find other, privately owned gateswell, chances are their owners are also paying the Master a fee, but you'll be dealing with the owners only. This"* she waves her hand at the paperwork *"is just for the Triona. You only need a license for this particular 'public' gate and a few others."*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar's brow stiffens even more as he answers the clerk, his tone level but his face greatly annoyed.
*"Alright, you've failed to address the demand of my friend here* - he indicates Delja -* which means, as far as I am concerned, that we are done here. We will send you someone to take care of that for us eventually, but not now. I would like to thank you for your cooperation, except there was none. Good day all the same, madam."*

If the others agree, he exits the place, joins with his dire bat, and proposes the group to head towards the Tower of Sensation, based on the indications the guards have given.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Ugh, finally.* Delja mumbles, appending a more clearly audible *That's how I like you, Ux!* punctuating it with a soft little punch to the dragonborn's thigh and flashing a quick glance at the picture on the wall, before turning tails and leaving the room, joyfully "forgetting" to bid her farewells. 

Once outside, she slips away disappearing ampng the trees while Ux is busy retrieving his steed, and thus the party's progress is delayed anyway, emerging under a new guise, with smooth, tan skin, brilliant bright red hair, small, slightly pointed ears, wearing a maroon, silken vest with a blood red cape and sirwal. The briny smell is still there, nevertheless, lingering about her.

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Spot to see what the picture on the clerk's wall's supposed to be: (1d20+26)[*39*]

Hide in the park: (1d20+15)[*35*]

She then uses her hat nondescript string of disguise to take on the appearance of a much less shabby wispling.

----------


## remetagross

*"Well, I must apologize for this delay, I didn't expect we would end up trapped in such a quagmire...oh, there you are!"* says Ux Utanar as he realizes he was addressing, in fact, a _genuine_ half-elf bystander, and not a disguised Delja. He smiles and turns towards the wispling. 
*"Good thing you got me fooled - if I start being able to see through you, that means that entire city can too."*

----------


## chaincomplex

*The Painting.* From a glance Delja sees the painting depicts a human couple in their twenties, a joyous pair in loving embrace on a sunny, grassy field. She makes a note that a male in the painting looks like a relative of the clerk, with roughly the same facial features. The framing suggests the painting is quite valuablefor ordinary mortals, that is, and certainly not by the standards of the party.

*Behind the Oak.* Delja manages her transformation concealed by the giant conifers quite comfortably.

*Back to the Society.* The colossal headquarters of the Sensates rises before the party once again. It is now two past noon but the plaza is as lively as ever. Trumpets and strings play discordant, unorganized tunes and laughter permeates; children run about with balloons and adults pull their hair over dice. It is an unending fair that surrounds the Society.

Its great front doors are swung open, by guards who admit the party after a quick look over. The party enters and it is immediately quieter as the doors shut behind them.

Quieter, but not quiet by a long shot. They are in a grand foyer apropos to the structure, a hemispherical room with a dozen levels of balconies, not quite opulent but very nearly there in the colorful and rich abstract frescoes that adorn the walls. The place looks to be able to fit two or three churches within, belfry and all. The people here keep their voices to a low chatter, not unlike a library, though an echo magnifies all speech. A few lounge about at luxurious couches and tables, but others speak to the many receptionists, purchasing access to something. There are scholars, clerks, and wealthy elites here, but also the commoners and performers and tradesfolk the party saw outside.

Before the party can speak to a receptionist, a bariaur waves them over. She is young and bespectacled, with an intelligent spark to her eyes, and bears a large tome and quill. *"I am Annali,"* she says in smooth Common. *"Welcome to the Society of Sensation, adventurers of the Prime. This is not a typical introduction but it is clear to me you are not typical adventurers."* She nods at the party's gear. *"I am no expert in artifice but you bear the aura of ones accustomed to dangerous foes and deep secrets. Let me get straight to the point: we Sensates record and study memories, and it would be our privilege to record yours. Whether a great battle with a demon or the moment of epiphany researching the flow of time, we appreciate any contribution of unusual or rare experiences you may possess. We can pay up to one thousand gold per unique experience.

"Now with that said,"* she raises a hand in apology, *"I am certain you did not come here to be entertained, so: how may the Sensates help you today?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

> *"Well, I must apologize for this delay, I didn't expect we would end up trapped in such a quagmire...oh, there you are!"* says Ux Utanar as he realizes he was addressing, in fact, a _genuine_ half-elf bystander, and not a disguised Delja. He smiles and turns towards the wispling. 
> *"Good thing you got me fooled - if I start being able to see through you, that means that entire city can too."*


Delja flashes a curious expression at Ux which appears indicative of her being mildly amused by or at least satisfied with his reaction. *Eh, put a plug in the flattery. I'm fresh out of being rusty, and I'd like to keep things that way. Except for the part with fresh*, obviously. she replies moving past the knight and taking point with renewed confidence in her ability to blend in seamlessly.

♣
The wisplingnixie slows down somewhat as the group files into the tower, throwing only a few, superficial glances around, relying on her ears instead, so as not to look too much out of place. Accordingly, it is with no small amount of annoyance that she finds her efforts to have been in vain. That the bariaur calls her an _adventurer_ doesn't help much either. She never really liked that term. To her, it implied a strange wantonness and lack of seriosity. Uzo is an adventurer at heart and Krii wanted to be one in her naive youth. _She_, in turn, used to be a mercenary. She had a stint as a hermit and before that, as (plainly put) a criminal. But not an adventurer. She's doing what she's doing _hic et nunc_ out of desperation. She's still the same old, jaded, grounded creep she's always been.

She does manage to swallow her pride, nevertheless, and despite herself, gives the glorified she-goat a slight but courteous bow. *Greetings and well met, Annali.* she says simply, before shifting ad leaning somewhat closer. *As for what brings us here, am I right to presume that we can count on your discretion?*

*Spoiler: Checks.*
Show


Listen to pick up something from any ongoing conversations in one of the nine languages Delja speaks: (1d20+24)[*25*]

Bluff to look genuinely pleasant, harmless and so not offended: (1d20+20)[*39*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Considering the woman's words, 'Drucilla' nods and smiles. *"Oh, you're a dear! I'm sure you can help us out!"* Gesturing at her companion asking for discretion, she flashes a winning smile. Thinking to herself, she muses, _Hhhmmm....how do we go about locating this guy quickly without making it obvious..._


[*Bluff: 60* - "We're wonderful people, really!"]
[*Diplomacy: 50* - "You'll keep our secrets since we're obviously going to be wonderful friends, right?"]

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*48*]

----------


## remetagross

Having considered how his previous attempt at dealing through the paperwork has turned, Ux Utanar lets the more silver-tongued ones of the group at the forefront of the negociation for this time. The towering dragonborn, after having tied Ereshki's bridle at the entrance of the massive building, absent-mindedly takes in the immensity of the space around him. He almost gets lost into the fascinating hustle and bustle of the patrons heading left and right, of all races, ages and shapes. The voice of the bariaur clerk bring him back on point. He only adds his own presentation to the ongoing discourse.
*
"Greetings Annali, my name is Ux Utanar tibur Human Randal Amblecrown. Your pleasant welcome is more than appreciated."*

The knight also catches the hinted at messages from Myriad. Though far less experienced than her in that regard, he knows he can reasonably try to answer in a similar fashion. Though the way he does so is fairly different (_I like to think it is more Knightly_): he fixes a benevolent and powerful stare on Annali, captivating his attention. This way, she doesn't catch the subtle hand gestures he makes towards the changeling.
_
Noted for the discretion. But now what?_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bluff check (untrained) to get across a simple hidden message: DC 15. (1d20+14)[*18*]

----------


## chaincomplex

*The People Are Talking.* As far as Delja can tell from ambient chatter, two kinds of people come to the Sensates. The first comes for entertainment, to attend performances and experience the memories of others (by magical means). The second comes for learning, to attend lectures and also to experience the memories of others, though of a less pleasurable bent. As such the echoing murmurs in the hall center around the themes of excited anticipation or scholarly reflection.

────────────────────────────────
Annali pauses as she considers. *"My discretion is given freely and without terms. But we are not in a discrete place.* She gestures about the crowded hall. *"Come with me."*

If the party follows, she leads them down an adjoining hall, richly carpeted and adorned with tapestries on every inch of wall. It is truly quiet here, with only the occasional muffled footsteps of passersby. Then she brings them into an elegant office and shuts the door. It is a large and comfortably furnished room, with a lounge for guests. Innumerable portraits of planar creatures hang around you.

Annali does not take her place at the desk but instead stands by the lounge, inviting the party to sit. *"I have a distaste for kriegstanz, you should know, but if that is not your business I will listen without judgment. To be clear I may have to report to the factol of our society, so that is the limit of what discretion I can offer. Beyond that, anything you say here will remain here."*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar pauses and considers for a moment. Let's not bring in Ereshki: even though the dire bat certainly fits within the place without any trouble, it would do them no good as far as stealth is concerned. Once in the lavishly furnished office, he takes in the magnificent tapestries and decorations. To start off with a good foot, he amiably answers the bariaur.
*"Well, for a start, let me appear as the beginner that I am in these kinds of negociations. What is a kriegstanz, and what is a factol? And I do hope that this question will indeed remain here."* he aks with a humble and pleasant smile.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Annali pauses as she considers. *"My discretion is given freely and without terms. But we are not in a discrete place.* She gestures about the crowded hall. *"Come with me."*


*Marvelous and of course.* Delja intones in an almost singsong voice and another bow, her face still a professionally blank mask, following the bariaur without hesitation, trying, in the meantime to ignore how _odd_ the thick carpet feels against the bare skin of her feet.




> Annali does not take her place at the desk but instead stands by the lounge, inviting the party to sit. *"I have a distaste for kriegstanz, you should know, but if that is not your business I will listen without judgment. To be clear I may have to report to the factol of our society, so that is the limit of what discretion I can offer. Beyond that, anything you say here will remain here."*


*We'll keep that in mind.* the wispling nods understandingly as she seats herself, crossing her legs with fluid grace. *Now, if you would indulge the curiosity of my friend here, we could as well cut to the chase. We do not mean to waste your time, obviously, for any longer than absolutely neccessary.* she twitters unsmiling but pleasantly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bluff, since Delja cares a lot about Annali's time and convenience, why would anyone think otherwise: (1d20+20)[*26*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Annali replies, distaste evident in her voice, *"The kriegstanz is the game played by the powers that be within our fair city, and some as well without. It is the game of dominance played with lives as pawns, the object being control over some aspect of the Cage⁠that being how we call Sigil. Sometimes it's powers of commerce, politics, or divinity, but mostly it's one of the fifteen factions. Each faction is an affirmation of a philosophy, a way to paint the multiverse with its colors. With the Sensates we believe these are the colors of memory and experience, but other factions tend to ideas of law or entropy or greed and so on.*

*"Each faction appoints as its representative within the Cage one who they believe exemplifies their creed; this person is called a factol. Ours is Erin Montgomery. They aren't always the most skilled, as is Factol Montgomery's case, but their understanding of the faction is always beyond question.*

*"Needless to say the Sensates have been entangled in such a game with the Takers and their allies, one I'm not certain we can win. Though I'm sure you have other business here; the kriegstanz is not something an outsider disinterested in plying the board with the powers of Sigil should concern themselves with."*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

A smile curling the corners of her lips, 'Drucilla' looks very interested as she murmurs wistfully, *"Oh well, I mean...if there is time, surely we could dig further into that..."* Shaking her head as if to clear it, she glances at her companions and nods her head towards the man to indicate him. *"Should we just ask him about the guy we're looking for? I'm much better at telling lies than discerning them....but, I could always just replace him for a while if he betrays us and handle damage control."* Shrugging her shoulders, she leaves the decision to her peers. 

[*Sense Motive: 18* - "Can we _really_ trust this guy...?"]

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*49*]

----------


## Metastachydium

*Happy?* the wixie flashes a friendly glance at Ux, before briefly meeting Myriad's gaze, opening her eyes wide for the fraction of a heartbeat and drawing a quick circle in the air with the index finger of her left. Within the blink of an eye, she's all focused on Annali again, leaning forward slightly, her right arm motionless under the lush cloak. *Worry not. We are not currently involved in local politics. We simply mean to arrange a meeting, of the, so to say, private sort with a patron of the Society.*

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Bluff to convey "any divinination stuff active in the room?" to Myriad: (1d20+20)[*31*]
Sense Motive on Annali, especially her answer: (1d20+15)[*25*]

----------


## remetagross

"*Happy*", answers Ux Utanar with a smile to both Delja and Annali. To the latter, he adds:
"*The sooner the better. I am certain a person as busy as he is has little time to spare beating around the bush."*

----------


## chaincomplex

*Annali.* Annali presents as "merely" a sharp clerk but she has the air of one even shrewder, accustomed to running in the circles of the powerfulpeople such as yourselves. Delja has met her kind many times. Nonetheless Delja sees within Annali the soul of a scholar and judge: her distaste for the _kriegstanz_ is true, she sees herself as above untruths, and she has every intention to honor her obligations.

────────────────────────────────
*"And who,"* says Annali after a long pause, *"might this patron be? We have many across the planes, and not all of them would react well to their privacy being breached through our channel."*

----------


## remetagross

Inching forward, Ux Utanar finally says the name, as there is no point in delaying that any longer now.*
"We are looking for the planeswalker named Teru. Does that ring a bell to you?"*

He watches Annali intently as she processes that name.

----------


## Metastachydium

When the dragonborn begins to speak, Delja instinctively opens her mouth to silence him, figuring he'll do his usual thing and go all honest on Annali, but hard as she may strain her mind, she realizes that at this point, that might actually be their best bet. The bariaur strikes her as trustworthy, or as trustworthy as someone of her intellect can get and they don't quite know enough to trick her into doing what they want without resorting to hostile action. Accordingly, she goes with a curt nod instead.

*And if so, which I suspect to be the case* she joins in. *does that present an issue?*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Peering at the clerk for a moment, 'Drucilla' eventually nods in satisfaction. *"Seems legit,"* she says with a light shrug. A dagger appearing in her hand, she leans against one wall and begins cleaning her nails with the tip, seemingly satisfied.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*41*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Annali pauses. *"Master Teru is known to us, this much is no secret. Good news, first: Teru is currently in residence as a visiting scholar, and receptive to adventurers such as yourselves."* She gives directions to Teru's guest quarters. The Festhall, the party realizes, consists of over two dozen levels each as wide as a town, labyrinthine in their layout of halls, lecture rooms, _recorder_ lounges, and more. However, an architectural principle of concentric circles guides the Festhall's design and from Annali's expert direction there is no confusion as to where to go. *"The bad news, now: Master Teru has been experimenting with planar magic and his quarters are, ah, unsafe. It's been a week since he's last emerged. If high theurgy is something you are willing to brave, we would be most appreciative if you could return our patron to us alive and in one piece. If not, we will seek aid by way of other adventurers; in the meantime we would be willing to host you as guests for I've no doubt Master Teru would be interested in making your acquaintance. If he's not dead, that is."*

----------


## Metastachydium

> Annali pauses. *"Master Teru is known to us, this much is no secret. Good news, first: Teru is currently in residence as a visiting scholar, and receptive to adventurers such as yourselves."*


*Excellent.* the wixie nods appreciatively, something _slightly_ resembling a _half-_smile appearing on her face for the fraction of a moment as she slides off her seat with a single fluid motion.




> *"The bad news, now: Master Teru has been experimenting with planar magic and his quarters are, ah, unsafe. It's been a week since he's last emerged. If high theurgy is something you are willing to brave, we would be most appreciative if you could return our patron to us alive and in one piece. If not, we will seek aid by way of other adventurers; in the meantime we would be willing to host you as guests for I've no doubt Master Teru would be interested in making your acquaintance. If he's not dead, that is."*


The bad news, in turn, only serve to enliven her even further. *Oh. That must be remedied.* she affirms bobbing her head energetically. *It's not like his Research and its results aren't of interest to the lot of us.* she goes on pleasantly unfazed. *By the way. Should we retrieve the corpse or any assorted body parts we find, in case Master Teru isn't available alive and in one piece?*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar is pleased to see the conversation finally heading to a profitable conclusion. He warmly bids the bariaur farewell.
*"Very well; thank you for your great help, Annali. We will strive to rescue Teru and bring him back here...and Delja, I think I have a little space left available in my haversack in case we need to resort to such an unfortunate extremity. but I am certain we will next see you, Annali, with your master safe and sound."*

Once everyone has said their part, Ux Utanar gladly proceeds to the location that has been provided.

----------


## chaincomplex

Annali replies, *"Please do whatever you can to recover Master Teru if he's not in one piece."* She adjusts her spectacles. *"He was always savvy and kept contingencies for death. If he's truly gone then be wary of whatever powers made it so."* She hands the party what she explains is the key to Teru's quarters and bids them farewell.

────────────────────────────────
Down a quiet hall, up two elegant spiral stairways, and down yet more quiet halls. Even so encumbered the party could barely hear their own footsteps upon the carpet. Portraits and landscapes line the walls the whole way, faces from across the planes staring down the party and alien landscapes dreamy and grand inviting the party to explore their frozen features.

Past lecture rooms, some empty but some within which the party could make out the muffled sounds of scholarly and artistic studies, the party finally arrives at Master Teru's guest quarters. Two oaken doors the hallway wide shut the way forward. Nearby behind the party three lecture halls are in use, their doors shut. (See the map. PCs are marked by the first two letters of their names.)

----------


## remetagross

Realizing they are going to embark straight on on a potentially perilous operation, Ux Utanar takes the time to exit the place and fetch Ereshki before joining his teammates. The bulky dire bat flies to the ceiling and hang itself upside down so as not to obstruct the hallway. Then, he decides there is no best time to start than now. The Dragonborn steps forward, slightly opens the door to the right hallway and peeks inside while asking:
*"Master Teru, are you there?"*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*"Hhhhmmm....a moment, please."* Fishing out a set of House Kundarak's famous Warder's Keys, 'Drucilla' palms them as her eyes take on the tell-tale faint violet glow given by her Detect Magic abiliy. Checking the hallway itself for magic, she steps up to begin examining the door carefully.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Trap Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check thanks to her Trap Sensitivity feat. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Mechanical Traps:* (1d20+37)[*52*]
 
*Slight of Hand to Palm Her Lockpicks:* (1d20+20)[*21*]
She'll use Detect Magic to examine the area and also check the door for any magical spells on it whatsoever.
If the automatic mechanical trap check (in the spoiler above) doesn't trigger, she'll search for magical traps.
*Search For Magical Traps:* (1d20+37)[*44*]
If there are any traps whatsoever, she'll attempt to disable them. (She can bypass arcane lock spells as though she had cast them, ignore glyphs of warding as though she knew the password - even glyphs that _have_ no password - and bypass the magic of a hold portal as though she could cast knock at will)
*Disable Device:* (1d20+33)[*37*]
If there are no traps found, and no magic visible, she'll check to see if the door is even locked. If it is, she'll attempt to unlock it.
*Open Lock:* (1d20+33)[*52*]

----------


## Metastachydium

*One'd think that's the one approach they did try.* Delja remarks dryly as Ux calls out to their lost mark, giving Myriad a silent nod of approval in the meantime and making a point of not proceeding any further towards the door, but keeping eye and ear on high alert, just in case.

*Spoiler: Rolls&stuff.*
Show


Listen, especially for any noise from beyond the doors: (1d20+24)[*42*]
Spot, pretty much anything that might be there to see and isn't a trap: (1d20+26)[*35*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Ux opens the door *S20*, which does not require a key, and spots a lone human scholar in an empty auditorium preparing a speech. *"Factol Terrance would teach that our divines are merely shadows of true divinity: powerful, yes, yet ultimately distinct from the Demiurge. Yet at the same time the Guvners have established that divines have truly mantled their portfolios in..."* The scholar looks up when Ux calls out, puzzled. *"Wrong room, friend. The mage is quartered just down the hall."* His eyes flickers over Ux's armor. *"My word, you look ready to knock some heads together. Are you for hire, perchance?"*

────────────────────────────────
Myriad confirms there are no traps in the immediate hall or the doors to Teru's quarters, and what magic there _is_ is limited to faint evocation emanating from the wall lamps; there is only the mundane if master-quality lock on the double doors to the planeswalker's quarters, and the party possesses the key to those.

────────────────────────────────
Delja can hear on the other side of the double doors on *Q26**R26* what can only be described as moderately powerful whooshing air, covering a more gentle sound of trickling water as if from a fountain. There are no other sounds of life or movement.

----------


## remetagross

*"Oh, really"*, answers the Dragonborn with deference.
*"Apologies for the unwanted interruption, and thank you for the direction. I will proceed to that hall at once. However, I am not for hire - unless you were going to hire me to find out about Master Teru."* That being said, and unless the mage answers positively, Ux Utanar moves up to the nearest room, and enters throug the open door in L10.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Ux.* Delja calls out, trying not to raise her voice too much. *Securing the perimeter can wait. Come over here.* Anything that can jump them from a lecture hall concerns her a lot less than the out-of-place sounds emanating from inside, especially since she has reason to suspect that these might be by-products of a dumb mage thinking he's really clever. Stepping close to the door, she swipes her cloak off of her ready blade and cautiously inserts the key into the lock, waiting for some dragonborn-shaped backup to arrive.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja enters total defense, bumping her AC up to 73.

----------


## remetagross

The Dragonborn stops in his tracks, turning around. 
*"What's that? Oh, all right."*

He exits the hall he had just entered into, and calmly moves down the corridor so as to stand near her ally. His hand on the hilt of his sword, he concentrates and raises his head above him.
*"Ereshki, brave one, be ready to jump down and take me in."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Handle Animal check DC 10 (auto-success) as a move action to ask Ereshki to perform the Defend trick: she will come to protect Ux Utanar in case of an incoming threat.
Ux Utanar moves to R25.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Simply shrugging at the lack of any security, 'Drucilla' pokes around and starts prodding at furniture and walls, checking behind decor, etc. *"The lack of decent security is...disappointing. Makes me think there isn't worth finding."* Grunting, she mumbles under her breath as she pokes about.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

Myriad[/B]1]
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*41*]
 
*Search For Clues/Documents/Secrets:* (1d20+37)[*56*]

----------


## chaincomplex

*"Ah, it's quite alright,"* says the scholar to Ux, disappointment in his voice, *"I wasn't about to hire you for that, no, though I do worry for the wayward mage, even as I'm certain he is quite in control of whatever insane experiment he has committed to now. Good luck anyhow!"*

Checking in on the room through *L10* Ux finds an empty lecture hall. Partially erased musical notation remains on a chalkboard, smeared and dusted in white.

────────────────────────────────
Myriad walks straight into the planewalker's suite and is immediately buffeted by strong winds. The source is obvious: at *U31* there is a large shimmering magical sphere, brilliant fractal colors peeking out of its surface from its infinite depths. The air seems to be interacting with the surface of the sphere... violently... and eddies of air are jetting out of the sphere like steam from a boiling kettle, though a quick check reveals the air to be rather coolerand fresher, eventhan room temperature.

The suit itself is a spacious and luxurious affair, with a sprawling lounge at the center, bookshelves lining the walls, and a large trickling fountain by the western wall. Two closed doors go south and east respectively. The wind has blown books and papers off the shelves and strewn them across the room. There is no sign of life.

────────────────────────────────
Now the sphere is no magical trap, but the principles behind magical traps are quite similar to other kinds of magical engineering and Myriad knows it is no "natural" formation. No, the thing at *U31* is absolutely the product of a mage.

The magical aura emanating from *U31* is a complex and multifaceted creature. There is, first, an overwhelming aura of evocation, then there are strong auras of abjuration, transmutation, and necromancy respectively.

Myriad begins her search. The books still on the shelves (few remain) and strewn on the floor appear to be a collection of histories and arcane treatises, with a focus on artifact magic and planar cartography. Some volumes appear to be quite old and rare. She does find, fallen under a rather large half-open encyclopedia of esoteric Flow charts, a palm-sized crystal ball with veins of gold and sapphire running intricate patterns within. This object detects as magical with a strong aura of transmutation.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja follows closely behind the "dwarf" with her weapon ready but pleasantly surprised to see the room is still _mostly_ there. She was expecting something more unusual, perhaps an unholy mixture of elemental-adjacent demiplanes encroaching into the suite. Only the strange sphere gives her some pause. *Hey, "Druce". What's that?* she inquires, as she crosses the room to approach the double door on its opposite end, giving the orb a wide berth and keeping an eye on it even as she scans for the rest of the room for anything out of place.

*Spoiler: Checks.*
Show


Spot: [roll]1d20+26[/QUOTE] for the reason stated above; and
Listen at the other door as before, to get an idea of what could be on the other side: (1d20+24)[*33*]

----------


## Metastachydium

*Spoiler: Sigh.*
Show


Spot, again, for obvious reasons: (1d20+26)[*38*]

----------


## remetagross

*"Nothing of use here"* has noted Ux Utanar before joining with the team down to the corridor. He contemplates the spectacular display of the swirling sphere, while Delja and Myriad look around as is their modus operandi. The Dragonbon moves cautiously around, mindful of not stepping on anything that could explode behind his big riding boot. He looks up at the ceiling. If it appears reasonably normal, he will whistle at Ereshki to come and hang herself down from it. 

The knight also notices the shiny bauble uncovered by Myriad.*
"Huh. Do you think we could use that to communicate with Teru somehow? Does it appear to be currently working?"*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Shrugging, 'Drucilla' holds up the encyclopedia before pocketing it for now. *"Some light reading,"* she say with a rougish grin. Examining the magical orb next to it, she considers it carefully.  *"This crystal ball is giving off Transmutation vibes. So using it changes....something. Maybe it changes our voice to be heard by the planeswalker? Then again, maybe it changes the user into a fart cloud or something. I dunno. Anyone wanna try to identify it right this second, do we bag it for now and take it somewhere else less... windy?"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: [roll]1d20+37


Pocketing the encyclopedia of esoteric flow charts for later perusal. 
Also using Sleight of Hand (1d20+20)[*28*] to slip a few of the old\rare looking books into her haversack during her sorting near the crystal ball.

----------


## remetagross

*"I can't do any of that, unfortunately, but why not give it a try?"* The Dragonborn hulks over the shining sphere and tries out his best:
*"Hello there, Master Teru?"* while gazing into the pattern. He shrugs.
*
"And what was this encyclopedia about? That might give us a clue to what was Master Teru currently working on...and what we might need to face."*

----------


## chaincomplex

As best as Delja could tell from a glance the sphere is a construct of multiple spells woven together, layers interacting visually in such an exuberant display. It does not respond to the presence of anyone in the room noticeably, though the random swells of light may coincidentally convince an observer otherwise.

Delja can hear nothing on the other side of the door on *Q36*. While part of this could be the loud, gusting air emitting from the sphere, she is pretty sure nothing is actually making a peep on the other side.

────────────────────────────────
The encyclopedia of Flow charts, appropriately named _Beyond the Arcane Inner Flow: Astral Cartography on the Frontiers_ (with no credited author on the title), is actually rather large but with some physical motivation manages to squeeze through the opening of Myriad's _handy haversack_. With little effort she manages to fit a handful of eye-catching volumes in after it: _Planar Diffusion in Higher Dimensions_ by Kallber Nesh, _Graded Mirrors: The Theory of Portals_ by Hon. Kentari Zee, _Silver Sands: Cosmic Geography in Athas_ by High Preserver Sadira, and a particularly dense-looking text called _Local Measurements on Connections_ by one R. Soames. Their apparent age and inlaid gold and gems would alone fetch a good price at an auction, but their content is exactly the sort of indecipherable technical arcane gibberish that wealthy collectors buy to look smartthough Myriad could probably make some headway working through the texts on her own.

────────────────────────────────
Ux speaks into the magic sphere, which seems to happily blow fresh air into his face then flash him with a flurry of harmless lights in response. After a moment it becomes clear this was just random; the sphere continues this pattern in various directions.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar raises an eyebrow at the sight of the incomprehensible tomes.
*"Well, I am about as useful as my mount when it comes to understand the first thing out of these. But portals, Drucilla, that's more of your cup of tea, isn't it?"* That said, the Dragonborn joins his lips tight and emits a high-pitched whistle. A few moments after, in a great swoosh of wings, Ereshki comes swooping through the door and right to the ceiling, where it hangs itself down with a squeak.

Ux Utanar decides to take a look at the eastern door. He knocks, and then cautiously half-opens it, squeezing his snout through the gap to peek at what lies beyond.

----------


## Metastachydium

*I'm more curious about the wind, actually, not to mention its source.* Delja remarks dryly as she tests the door with her free hand. The room beyond might sound clear, but she'd rather be safe than sorry.

*Spoiler: Roll.*
Show


Delja will try to open the southern door. If she succeeds, she enters total defense again (AC -> 73) and looks around.
Spot: (1d20+26)[*45*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Flashing a roguish grin, 'Drucilla' nods. *"My thoughts exactly. I'll crack some spines when we're somewhere secure and there is no risk of high winds divesting my light reading of its pages. I doubt a book on Astral Cartography will do us much good until we can read enough to decipher its use if any."* Eyeing the sphere now with her full attention, she gestures at it. *"That thing is giving off really serious vibes of evocation, plus serious vibes of abjuration, transmutation, and necromancy. Suggestions?"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: (1d20+37)[*49*]
 

Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+9)[*25*]
Knowledge (The Planes): (1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja raises her eyebrows with a grimace. That sounds like a headache at best and a disaster in the making at worst. The fact that this probably means it's a key part of what they are looking for only makes things worse. *Yeah. Can you turn it off? Without setting the room on fire, that is.*

----------


## remetagross

Popping his head off the half-space he has fit it in, Ux Utanar answers in an amused tone:
*"I don't have the first idea about what to do with any of the things you just mentioned, except when I try to fool my wand of Enlarge Animal into believing I'm a druid. I don't think I will be able to fool this big sphere into anything, so I'll let you deal with it as you see fit."*
He then returns to observing the room ahead of him.

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja opens the door to find a bedroom. It is a dimly lit, comfortable room with a low ceiling. An ornate four-poster bed sits against the wall, with no evidence it was ever used. Flanking the room are two small reading alcoves, within half-full bookshelves with decorative paraphernalia filling the gaps. The books are memoirs and journals, and the paraphernalia various minerals and art objects collected from across the planes.

After a careful scan, Delja notices a notebook tucked under the covers of the bed. She can barely make out "SHIPPING" in the part of the title that is visible.

────────────────────────────────
Ux opens the door to find an almost-empty storage chamber. Shelves that once stored mundane equipment, rations, and trade goods form lanes across the chamber. Only a small fraction of what was once there remain: ink, parchment, chalk, spyglasses, notebooks, folded linen, silk cords, candles, tea leaves, iron pots, and spell component pouches.

It is dark and musty. This room has not been visited in some time.

────────────────────────────────
Myriad considers. She is not quite sure she grasps the principles of arcana running the artificial magic sphere before her, but there is a curious lack of the normal tells of evil or affliction or energy drain associated with the strong energy of necromancy which permeates it. Standard theory suggests that this ties into the _other_ face of necromancy, namely its role in the manipulation of soul. (As many talented necromancers would complain, the field has been misjudged due to its poor name and connotations of raising the dead, whereas its true purpose is the study the soul. An argument many laymen find uncompelling due to the absurd prevalence of the walking dead.)

There is planar power here. Though the Lady of Pain prevents the creation of portals that leave Sigil proper, nothing prevents a talented mage from conjuring a pocket plane contained within the cosmic topology of the City of Doors, and whatever the sphere is it carries the cadence of that magic.

And like many things of planar power there is a key that accesses them, whether a literal object, the presence of a person, or a spoken word.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

'Drucilla' stares at the sphere for another few moments, mithral hand twitching slightly.  *"...Yeah, I'm gonna touch it. Maybe stand back, just in case."* Giving a curt nod, she reaches out with her mithril arm, she puts action to her words, attempting to interact with the sphere as she mumbles something inaudible.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: [roll]1d20+37
 

She can make use of any magic door or portal she comes across as though she had the specific ability to do so, thanks to her Silver Key class capstone ability. If it doesn't fall into that category, she'll simply try to use the 'Activate Blindly' (or DEactivate, perhaps?) version of the skill Use Magical Device (1d20+30)[*39*]

For any mishap, she does have SR 25, so....fingers crossed. lol

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar cautiously inspects the romm without crossing the threshold. He is looking for signs that could indicate the time of the last use of the storage space. Is there dust on the floor, possibly with footprints? He extends a finger to swipe the nearest shelf and to scoop up a component pouch. Does that leave a dust-free circle beneath its resting place? Do the parchments seem to have started soaking in humidity, or do they appear crisp and rigid still? Are the tea-leaves relatively fresh, brownish and shriveled, or to the point where a light touch would see them crumble completely? Are the rations rotten, full of moss and fungus, or just a little stale?
*"Alright, this space has not been visited in quite some time, but I'm not sure if we're talking days, weeks, or months here."* says the dragonborn to the others with a pensive tone.

Once his assessment has been performed, Ux Utanar moves in and leafs through the notebooks, looking for a diary or an accountancy book of some sort which could provide some dates. He then comes back to the main space to observe, though from a few meters away, how 'Drucilla' is handling things.*
"If one person here is able to figure out this portal-thing, it's definitely you!"*

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ux Utanar cautiously inspects the romm without crossing the threshold. He is looking for signs that could indicate the time of the last use of the storage space. Is there dust on the floor, possibly with footprints? He extends a finger to swipe the nearest shelf and to scoop up a component pouch. Does that leave a dust-free circle beneath its resting place? Do the parchments seem to have started soaking in humidity, or do they appear crisp and rigid still? Are the tea-leaves relatively fresh, brownish and shriveled, or to the point where a light touch would see them crumble completely? Are the rations rotten, full of moss and fungus, or just a little stale?
> *"Alright, this space has not been visited in quite some time, but I'm not sure if we're talking days, weeks, or months here."* says the dragonborn to the others with a pensive tone.


*Bedroom looks likewise clear. Our guy didn't even touch the bed, far as I can tell. Clutter abounds, though. I'm gonna rifle through Hold on.* As she notices the half-hidden notebook, Delja begins slowly and carefully advancing into the room, to very gently lift the object with her free hand off of the bed to take a better look at it.




> 'Drucilla' stares at the sphere for another few moments, mithral hand twitching slightly.  *"...Yeah, I'm gonna touch it. Maybe stand back, just in case."* Giving a curt nod, she reaches out with her mithril arm, she puts action to her words, attempting to interact with the sphere as she mumbles something inaudible.





> Once his assessment has been performed, Ux Utanar moves in and leafs through the notebooks, looking for a diary or an accountancy book of some sort which could provide some dates. He then comes back to the main space to observe, though from a few meters away, how 'Drucilla' is handling things.*
> "If one person here is able to figure out this portal-thing, it's definitely you!"*


She doesn't so much as glance over her shoulder to check out what the "dwarf"'s doing in the meantime. *Yeah, what he said.* she nods noncommittally. Myriad's indeed supposed to know what she's doing. *Just don't blow it up, and maybe don't die either.*

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja approaches the text without issue and picks it up. The title fully reads _Silver Shot Shipping Logs: From Caz-Adar to Realmspace, 116 F. Hashkar_. There is no author. It is, however, a thick and well-bound volume, and the title itself is rather finely embossed even as the cover is otherwise devoid of artistry. Quickly flipping through the tome reveals hundreds of pages of, well, exactly what was promised: deliveries, receipts, contracts, forwards, charters, and so on. It may take some time to work through it proper. The nixie does notice, however, some rather lovely hand-drawn docking charts and doodles of exotic landscapes as seen from a docking spelljammer. The author, presumably one of the officers of the eponymous spelljammer _Silver Shot_, was certainly a romantic.

────────────────────────────────
Ux stands close but not quite over the threshold and tests the nearest shelf. There is a fairly minimal but extant layer of dust on _everything_, though as dry and stale as the air is there is likely not enough movement to spread sediment across the room. He checks a component pouch: this one is filled with colorful salts (whose age is indiscernible), and there is only a slight visible differential in dust under it. The stacks of parchment do not seem to be decaying and should be functional to write upon, but are likewise covered in dust. The tea is on the brittle side, older than would be served at any of the cafés around Sigil, but nothing so old that a sailor would hesitate to drink. The rations are primarily oats, honey, nuts, and dried berries. They are similarly edible, though the nuts and berries are probably at the point where a choosy sailor at port might consider replacing them.

As Ux moves in and starts going through the notebooks, he realizes the vast majority are blank. The few that are not, are filled with disjoint lecture notes, written in the obtuse discursive style of highly technical arcana mixed with the shorthand of an academic who has no interest in their pedagogical value. While none of the notebooks are signed with the author's name, Ux gathers from the author's commentary that: (i) the author is a planeswalker; (ii) the author is a patron of the Society; and (iii) the author is a visiting scholar.

It is no great leap to assess that the author would be the very mage they are looking for, in which case it appears from the most recent notebook that Teru last lectured about one and a half months ago.

────────────────────────────────
Myriad feels the mythical weave that suffuses the magical sphere and finds within it structure and purpose. With masterful control she bends it to her will and successfullyand she _knows_ she is successful as certainly as she knows she is standing the right way upaccesses the sphere for what it truly is, a gate to someplace else.

With a flash she is pulled within the sphere. (On the map, go to the tab *Inside the Sphere*.)

As soon as Myriad reorients herself she sees she is standing in a gorgeous, botanical corridor, with neither Delja nor Ux present. Beds of perennials hug the contours of the walls, which are embossed with motifs reminiscent of the hyperbolic tessellations the djinn put on all their constructed and woven art. The ceiling is a gorgeous, rafted bronze hemisphere and the floor aesthetically irregular marble tiles.

It is quiet. There are doors in each cardinal direction, fortunately marked with Draconic plaques. The north is marked _Control and Operations_, the east _Living Quarters_, the south _Ritual Theater_, and the west _Recreation and Library_.

There is a very slight trail of gory viscera leading between the south and east doors, which (as with all the doors in this hall) are shut. Some of the gore seems to be caked onto the handles of the south and east doors.

Even disregarding the... problematic... gore, there is something very strange about this place, and Myriad can feel it in her bones. It is as if the Blackheart himself was whispering to her, that this is a place the gods do not see.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Having successfully passed through the spherical gate into elsewhere, Mryiad gives a small fist pump and cheers to herself with a silently-mouthed  *"yay."* Quickly glancing around, she focuses on the gore and mentally chastises herself. Not  _yay. I yayed_ entirely_ too soon._ With a quick flick of her wrist, her previously hidden dagger appears in her hand, held in a reverse parrying grip. Glancing around, she immediately attempts to locate a possible escape route, preferably back where she came from, should she need it. Eyes shining with more than one type of magic, she scans her surroundings carefully. 

Focusing her senses on seeing and listening, her breathing slows and quiets automatically from years of training. Even as her senses tune to her environment, a part of her mind works through the complex processes of the gate's mechanics that she hijacked, assessing the results beyond the immediate 'being elsewhere now' effect.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: (1d20+37)[*41*]
 

See the Unseen + Detect Magic + Search (for the exit, if present) (1d20+31)[*49*].
Move Silently (1d20+33)[*36*]
Knowledge - The Planes (for general information about the method of planar transport and its unique processes & results beyond the obvious physical effect of transport) (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## remetagross

The dragonborn exits the room but does not close the door behind him. He turns to his companions to explain his findings.*
"Alright, it seems master Teru has been missing for a few days, maybe a few weeks, but no more than a couple months. It is odd that no one so far has been preoccupied by finding him sooner. Maybe the Society is used to having him disappear at times? Anyway, that room is mostly clear, though your eyes might pick up someth-"*

And then goes Myriad. That being a habit of hers, the knight is not overly concerned at first sight. Still, Ux Utanar approaches the swirling device cautiously, his hand on the hilt of his sword. When a few steps away, he tries out with a clear voice:
"*Myriad, are you there? Can you hear us somehow?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

With a noncommittal shrug, Delja stows the book away and heads over to the various personal effects piled up in the alcove to the left of the door; making sense of it will have to wait until their resident expert isn't busy doing, well, whatever she's doing with that sphere. Unseen to the knight, she nods along to his report on the storeroom. *That would be weird.* she comments as Ux falls silent. *The goat downstairs said one week. Didn't sound like she's lying either, so Ux?* 

She didn't think much of the dragonborn biting off the end of that last sentence, but the cautious footfalls she thinks she's hearing give her some pause. And then, he speaks up. With a heavy sigh, Delja rolls her eyes. *She's doing it again, isn't she?* she asks in exasperation, but without a hint of worry in her voice, continuing her search unabated.

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Spot: (1d20+26)[*39*];
Search: (1d20+7)[*8*];
Listen: (1d20+24)[*28*] for clues.

----------


## chaincomplex

Magic suffuses Myriad's senses and she feels the outlinewhere she standsof a circle brimming with strong conjuration energy. She recognizes the tinge of a portal: it is inactive, but she can use it, she is certain.

Standing still as a mouse, Myriad assesses her recent transportation.

She is on a demiplane. Countless years of silver key experience has instilled her with the understanding of the subtle differences in travel between different kinds of worlds. There is something strange about this place, like it is cut off from reality in a fundamental way. Sigil itself is cut off from the rest of the multiverse, existing in its own pocket cosmology with its own astral river, shadow realm, and ethereal parallel, but this place seems to be removed in a more fundamental way. She is no cleric but she has a suspicion they would have difficulty praying for spells here, so oppressive is the feeling of isolation.

────────────────────────────────
Ux calls out to the sphere but his lost companion cannot hear. Delja searches the room in the meantime, though it is hard to make heads or tails of the absolute mess covering the floor, especially with so much of it shifting in the wind. Thick reference tomes, light monographs, and pages of scribbles make a dense, dynamic mosaic.

Strong winds continue to circulate; the rush of air fills the senses. The doors, though thick and heavy, slowly budge aimlessly. Airborne papers catch onto Ux and Delja's clothing and armor.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Nodding to herself in satisfaction that the air was breathable, the portal was two-way, and there were at least no traps being set off on the spot she landed, she carefully begins creeping about this small space, making a circuit, now turning her magical eyes towards signs of traps and checking the exits from the room to ascertain their locked or trapped statuses before returning to report to the others. They might want her to bring them through, so she sets about securing the immediate surroundings and making sure it would be safe to do so.

Careful not to giver herself away via sound, she efficiently scans for tell-tale auras of magical traps while quickly performing a circuit of the room, sweeping for mechanical traps before also checking the exits, dagger in one hand at the ready for trouble, and her Warder's Keys in the other ready for trap hunting.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Mechanical Traps:* (1d20+37)[*46*]
 

*Spot:* (1d20+27)[*37*]
*Move Silently:* (1d20+33)[*40*]
*Search For Traps in General:* (1d20+37)[*48*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Between Myriad's usual antics and the headache-inducing mess around her, Delja is reduced to massaging the bridge of her nose in frustration with her free hand before scooping up a few loose pages of notes and scribbles and stashing them away for Myriad to sample them if and when she gets around to do so. With that, she strides back into the sphere room to stand by the knight's side, tapping the floor impatiently with the tip of her naked blade.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar absent-mindedly removes the flying papers off his face, casting a cursory glance at one of them in the off chance it contains something intelligible to him. He turns to Delja and shrugs.*
"And now what? Should we try to cross too? Wait for our scout?"* 
He tries to put his hand through the sphere to see if Myriad was able to cross because of her specific abilities or if that is open to anyone.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja's eyes widen as the knight reaches out towards the sphere. As quick as in the days of old, her own left darts forward slamming forcefully against his wrist in an attempt to grab hold of it or, at the very least, bat it away from the (for lack of a better term) object. *Are you out of your mind?* she hisses. *That's her thing, as getting hit in the face is yours. We wait until she gives the all clear.*

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad sweeps the room in utter silence. The doors she determines are free of traps, and though equipped with rather intricate locks, they all appear to have been left unlocked, checked by gently testing the handles. She notes the light gore on Ritual Theater and Living Quarters door handles are caked and old. The Control and Operations door appears to have the most wear from key scratches, but the Living Quarters and Recreation and Library doors have the most smudged handprints.

────────────────────────────────
Standing before the scintillating sphere, wind blowing in his face, Ux reaches out towards it. The moment Ux's hand contacts the sphere he feels a layer of something cool but comforting, like a cushion of airas he feels around, he is certain this is the very font of all the windthen as he extends his hands further in, he immediately feels searing heat. Ux reflexively withdraws his hands (20 fire damage, DC 35 Reflex save for half). He is certain he briefly touched upon a different layer farther in, something his intuition tells him is probably the next layer of a _prismatic wall_. One of the benefits of being an experienced adventurer of his caliber is having been, or knowing someone who has been, fried by one, and it is not a description one readily forgets.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar's hand was already halfway through when Delja's snapping command reached him. He doesn't need such an external warning, though: the wracking pain in his hand gives him all the intel he needs about that sphere. The Dragonborn promptly pulls his hand out of the device, and shakes it for a minute or two to cool it off. No harm done, though - Bahamut's blessing wards him off from fire. He smiles and turns to Delja, showing his hand.
*"The Platinum dragon protects his servants, however careless they might be. But just in case his attention is elsewhere next time I'm about to do something stupid, I'll remember to listen to your opinion before acting."*

That being said, Ux Utanar comes back to wait before the sphere.
*"And what now? I'll tell you, if Myriad doesn't come out of here soon to tell us what's beyond that sphere, I think our best bet is to get back to the scholar I have seen in the room just above and ask him some more info about Teru. Because I can't quite see what more we can do in here."*

----------


## Metastachydium

> Ux Utanar's hand was already halfway through when Delja's snapping command reached him. He doesn't need such an external warning, though: the wracking pain in his hand gives him all the intel he needs about that sphere. The Dragonborn promptly pulls his hand out of the device, and shakes it for a minute or two to cool it off. No harm done, though - Bahamut's blessing wards him off from fire. He smiles and turns to Delja, showing his hand.
> *"The Platinum dragon protects his servants, however careless they might be. But just in case his attention is elsewhere next time I'm about to do something stupid, I'll remember to listen to your opinion before acting."*


Delja sighs. The important thing is that Ux Utanar is safe and sound and nothing exploded into _her_ face. *As you should.* she grumbles. *We're lucky all it wanted was to hit you in the face, you know.*




> That being said, Ux Utanar comes back to wait before the sphere.
> *"And what now? I'll tell you, if Myriad doesn't come out of here soon to tell us what's beyond that sphere, I think our best bet is to get back to the scholar I have seen in the room just above and ask him some more info about Teru. Because I can't quite see what more we can do in here."*


Delja purses her lips and looks up at the ceiling for a moment, as if in deep thought. *Right.* she says at last, turning on her heels to storm all about the suit, disappearing at last in the storage room the dragonborn surveyed. *We'll do that, and we'll do that now.* she assents, smoothing out a piece of parchment before her on a shelf while opening up a bottle of what she hopes is ink. *It's not just the portal, you see. I've got some notes and a book. Our guy kept it in his bed. But it's way beyond me, so we need her for that too.* she explains, scribbling furiously as she speaks in a crude, angular hand: _DRUCE. bored went 1st door right with U. scream if need us_

Satisfied with the end product, she reemerges from the storeroom and pins it to the floor with two tomes somewhere she expects Myriad to see it, should she return. *There.* she says, nodding twice to herself. *Let's go.*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Nodding to herself in satisfaction that the space was as safe as could be without going off exploring on her own in some random demiplane (as seriously awesome as that actually sounded), she eyes the space that she knows in her gut will take her back to her friends. Shrugging, she reaches into her Survival Pouch, spending one of its charges to pull out...a full-sized mule. Grinning at the absurdity of that particular function of the bag, she pats the Mule and shrugs apologetically. Grabbing its reins she leads it to the space that will return her from whence she came. Glancing nervously at the mule, she thinks to herself, _Gotta figure out if its safe to bring others. Not making_ that _mistake again_. before shuddering at the memory. _Better the mule, if it_ doesn't _work_.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Mechanical Traps:* N\A - Already cleared the area.
 

Once more into the breach! *YEET!*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar nods at the piece of parchment left as a message behind them. *
"That should do. Alright, let's proceed."*

He leads Delja back through the northern door and knocks again on the door on his right. Peeking his head through, he amiably asks again the mage he has previously seen.*
"Sorry to bother you again. We are unable to locate master Teru so far, and his room seems to be a magical mess. I was wondering if you could tell us more about the last time you saw him and his recent projects you might know about?"*

Ux turns back to Delja, pointing the books and notes.
*"I think we can show him this, don't you?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

Slipping her sword back under the cloak, Delja dutifully follows and greets the scholar with a quick nod that is meant to be polite. The knight's subsequent suggestion, however, makes her eyebrows rise slightly. She motions to the dragonborn to lean a bit closer and blurts out a quick, whispered Might be a _rival_. We're after Teru's goodwill and trust, remember? maintaining a pleasantly innocent facial expression for the benefit of the mage in the meantime.

*Spoiler: Rolls.*
Show


Sleight of Hand to conceal that weapon: (1d20+12)[*25*]
Bluff: (1d20+20)[*23*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Light envelopes Myriad and in a moment she hears and feels the familiar rush of air. Papers blow about her. She sees she is back in the mage's quarters, standing before the giant scintillating sphere and surrounded by the bookshelves and fountain, reins and mule in handfor the moment, anyways. The mule is not taking its transport well and has started to make its discontent known, braying and sharply pulling against its restrains. It is a simple Handle Animal check (DC 12) to maintain control.

Ereshki stares at her with wide, unblinking eyes, not particularly bothered by either the changeling or her mule's sudden presence.

────────────────────────────────
Ux returns to the scholar, back through the quiet corridors and into the near-empty lecture hall. The scholar was in the middle of his recitations when Ux interrupted.

More surprised than annoyed, the scholar considers the dragonborn's question, then responds, *"The first part is simple enough to answer: I last saw Master Teru precisely one hundred and eighty-two hours ago, rounding down. He stopped by to greet me as he retired to his chambers, though this happened at a lounge one floor beneath us, insofar as space has any meaning within these walls.

"To your latter query... Master Teru as with all the eldritch masters of his distant home world seek beyond all else to identify the pillars of realitynamely, the laws of the planes, of divinity, and of metaphysics. Teru has been quite open with the fruits of his research, and we have on many occasions discussed and debated the nature of the gods who bind our reality into the tangible essence we perceive around us. I am however merely a philosopher and historian, not one of any arcane skill, so I cannot pretend to understand the technical aspects of Teru's work.

"Of late I believe he's been preoccupied with news from home, not the sort I should inquire intoor, well, I am curious, since whatever this news was sent him into a renewed research frenzy, but as he seems to be... presently engaged... I suppose it's a moot point."* The scholar shrugs.

If he noticed Delja's concealed blade, he does not show it. In fact, it is not even clear he noticed the nixie herself when she arrived, so caught up is he in his own thoughts.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Patting the mule to calm it, the plane-jumping maniac grins from ear to ear. *"There there, Pickle. You're fine."*. Pleased that the magical pseudo-animal wasn't torn to shreds and reduced to pulp, she glances around and flashes a grin at the impassive Ereshki before catching sight of the message left for her. Still patting Pickle absently, she reads it quickly, muttering,* "Ugh, Delja, your handwriting is still terrible..."*, to herself as she reads. Grunting at the message, she pulls a ration from her Survivor Pouch, using another of its limited daily charges. Leading Pickle to a corner, she gifts the ration to the mule and gives it a few more head pats before abandoning it there in the room - after all, it would unsummon itself from whence it came in eight hours, even if she did lose track of it.

Glancing around one last time, she nods and heads off, following the note's instructions, to find the group and report what she's discovered.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Mechanical Traps:* N\A - Already cleared the area.
 

*Untrained Handle Animal Check* (1d20+11)[*28*]
*Untrained Decipher Script to read Delja's terrible penmanship* (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Much as she enjoys the _lack_ of attention she gets from the scholar, emboldened by the assurances that no, he's not likely to be of much concern, she nimbly slides forward to address the man. *Hm.* she intones, clearing her throat. *Caz-Adar. The Silver Shot. Does that sound familiar?*

*Spoiler: Roll.*
Show


Let's Sense some Motives, just in case: (1d20+15)[*33*]

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar ponders the scolar's answer while opening the door a little more. While Delja makes her own inquiries, he prepares to formulate his own questions.
*"That would mean you haven't seen him for around 8 days. Do you know if there is another person that might have seen him after you? Moreover, you mentioned he received some news from home. Do you know where, exactly, is Master Teru's home?"*
The Dragonborn then gauges the pupils sitting around them.
*"But maybe we should wait for the end of your lesson?"*

----------


## chaincomplex

To Delja, the scholar considers a moment then says, *"Caz-Adar is a distant sphereor really, system of spheresas any of the learned of Sigil could tell you. It's not a particularly challenging part of the Arcane Inner Flow to reach, but it is distant and the trip  is fraught as are all long stays in the Flow. As for the Silver Shot, well, I don't know that name, but it has the ring of a spelljammer to me."* He pauses as he considers. *"As silver as the Astral Sea. Aye, a fitting name indeed."* He is, as far as Delja can discern, telling the truth.

Ux, noting that the scholar has been merely reciting and practicing to an empty lecture hall, does not say that last bit. Replying to Ux's other queries, the scholar says, *"I'm not sure who else you could ask about Master Teru. I'm sure various temporary and permanent guests here did see him after myselfthe walk here from the lounge is rather long, after allbut it'd be happenstance and you'd be lucky to track them down. As for where Master Teru is from, he hails from the distant plane of Arcem, which I understand in their local tongue means Refuge."* The scholar looks Ux up and down, then chuckles. *"Perhaps when you find Master Teru he shall tell you of his home world. As for where specifically on Arcem he draws his roots, I understand there's a continent called Ancalia... beyond that, I don't believe he's mentioned details."*

----------


## Metastachydium

The left corner of Delja's mouth twitches ever so slightly as she nods. That's not much they didn't know. *I see.* she says slowly, her tone cautiously appreciative. This does tell them that Caz-Adar is _not_ Teru's last declared destination, after all. *You done?* she flashes a side glance at Ux Utanar. *'Cause I think I am.*

----------


## remetagross

*"Well, thank you for your time, Master...?"* says Ux Utanar to the scholar. 
"We will not bother you any further."

Closing the door, he answers Delja.*
"Yes, I guess we're done here. The one thing we've learnt is that he comes from that plane Arcem. What do you make of that? Maybe we can get back to Myriad and see if she senses some sort of portal to Arcem, or search the room for any info about Arcem."*

The Dragonborn comes back to the room with the sphere, whistling to Ereshki. *
"Anything happening here in the meantime, old friend?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux had not used the "Guard" animal trick to ask that of Ereshki before going to ask the scholar, that's more of a rhetorical question to interact with his mount in a friendly way.


Ux Utanar then goes back to the cellar he has already explored and picks up the notebook, leafing through it while scanning any mention of "Arcem" through the undecipherable writings.

----------


## chaincomplex

The scholar introduces himself to Ux as Demar then excuses himself. As Ux and Delja leave, they hear Demar begin lecturing to the empty hall. As they return, they run into Myriad just outside Teru's quarters.

----------


## Metastachydium

Sensing no urgency in how Myriad (none too surprisingly still alive and in one piece) is approaching the two of them, Delja grabs her arm with her free hand and turns the changeling around without even bothering to break her own pace to usher the planehopper back into Teru's quarters. *How was your trip?* she inquires. *We* the nixie looks around for a second to check on Ux Utanar, only to see him delving back into rummaging through the papers floating and lying about. *'ve got stuff for you.*

----------


## remetagross

Once Ux Utanar is done rummaging through Teru's notebooks, he joins back with Delja and Myriad, happy to see her intact.
*"What have you found? In the meantime, we've got some tidbits about Master Teru's whereabouts, thanks to the scholar the next door over."* The dragonborn explains to Myriad what they have learnt.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Grinning at being spun around, Myriad listens and nods. *"Weeeeell, the good news is that the trip there is safe, and the landing point isn't trapped or guarded."* Nodding at the mule standing skittishly in the corner to indicate how she ascertained the safety of passengers, she continues, *"The bad news is there is a lot of gore splashed around, something unpleasant went down there. There are multiple exits from the landing room."* continuing, she gives a detailed report of her scouting foray into the portal. Listening to their own report in turn, she 'hhmmms' and tuts in contemplation. *"You guy wanna do a full sweep of the inside of the portal and see if we can find more clues? I think we should definitely figure out what went down there and clear any threats before we leave anyway, so we might as well get it over with."*


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Mechanical Traps:* N\A - Already cleared the area.
 

None

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja nods firmly in agreement. *Mhm. Let's follow the blood.* That _does_ tend to give the kind of results that she likes. *While we're at that. Anything you can tell us of Caz-Adar and, um, Arcem, I think?* she adds, carefully approaching the sphere.

----------


## remetagross

After having sifted through Teru's cellar, Ux Utanar turns to Delja and Myriad.*
"Nice to see you back in one piece. Has any of you two found any reference to these two names in the books we have found there, by the way?"* The dragonborn embraces the room with a gesture of his arms.*
"Anyway, I suppose we are done here. Let's see about all this blood you have found. I hope it's not the blood of a planeswalker. Ereshki, come here. This might be a little disorienting, but trust me."*
The dire bat swoops down and lands near its master on her claws, steadied by his hand on its head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Auto-success on the Handle Animal check for the "come" trick so that the mount follows through even in an unnatural space.

----------


## chaincomplex

Once again Myriad attunes herself to the sphere, retreading a now-familiar path in its arcane ciphers as winds blow around her, and with a sharp pull she and her compatriots, joined by touch, are brought into its scintillating surface.

The world resolves around them and she once again finds herself in the quiet empty chambers of the _other_. Where prior journeys were relatively uneventful however, this one was was punctuated by a moment of confusion as the party is forcefully shunted into a small space with Ereshki. The dire bat tumbles awkwardly to the side.

It is a Handle Animal (DC 23) check to prevent Ereshki from screeching in alarm.

It is a Balance (DC 20) check to maintain footing during the tumultuous arrival.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

A sharp intake of breath comes from Myriad as she stumbles from being jostled by the unexpectedly rough transition. Holding out her arm to try to steady herself, she visibly grimaces at the less than optimal entrance. Aaaaand promptly falls on her butt with a wince of pain and embarrassment.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: (1d20+37)[*49*][
 

Balance to keep from falling: (1d20+9)[*10*]
Listen for indication anything noticed their graceless entrance: (1d20+27)[*44*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja shifts away from poor Ereshki with nonchalant grace, slipping between Myriad and Ux Utanar. She still has _some of_ it and that's certainly a relief. Still, being able to keep herself from doing the flop is no reason to get all smug. Sniffing the air, she shrugs her cloak off the blade bound to her right and lokks around, listening intently for any noise _not_ made by her her own companions. This place does indeed look off; it might be free of traps, but that hardly means it's truly safe. Someone or something drew blood here and whatever it were, it could still be close by.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+24)[*27*]

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar falls head over heels in the least possible dignified way. Still on his butt, he recognizes Ereshki about to cawk frantically at the unnatural experience. Frowning, he whistles a specific tweet at her intention. The dire bat regains its composure, and steadies itself in silence, more or less. That done, and if allowed, Ux Utanar gets back to its feet, patting it.
*"It's alright, friend. I'm right here."*
Ux Utanar looks around, the hand still on the saddle of his mount.*
"So this is it, Myriad. What can you tell us of that place already?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The Handle Animal check is an auto-success.

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja and Myriad listen attentively for anyone, or anything, that may have reacted to their arrival. Myriad's breastplate gave a solid _click_ as it contacted the flagstone, fortunately not as loud or screeching as it would have been were it not of mithral make or enchanted with _easy travel_. Between Ux's weight and his thick scales he gave a weighty _thump_ as he tumbled, a noise that would have been heard a room over in the average Cormyrean house, but the walls of this new place he finds himself looks (hopefully) more robust.

There is silence. Delja hears nothing.

Myriad, however, hears something begin to move far behind the southern doors. She can only barely pick up the noise, it is as imperceptible as a mice crawling behind several layers of stone, but hear it she does. First, the sounds of chains clinking; then the strange sounds of something squirming, drawing closer.

Myriad hears somewhere, far behind the thick southern doors, another set of heavy doors swing open.

There is plenty of time for both Myriad and Ux to regain their footing. Ereshki gently nudges Ux as he pats her, a motion he recognizes as its way of expressing concern over her master.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Hopping to her feet, Myriad waves a hand sharply at her companions to get their attention and points first at her ear and then towards where she's heard something. Her dagger appearing in her hand faster than most people blink, she darts towards where she pointed even as she fades from view, becoming invisible. Her companions know Myriad runs_ toward_ danger far more often than running _from_ it, so the fact she's burning through her limited ability to turn invisible, she must expect a fight, and isn't taking chances with their lives - after all, she's their ride out of this place if things go sideways.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: Room Already Cleared[
 

*Standard Action:* Using her 1/Day Silver Key SLA Invisibility (Su) as a 20th level caster - Duration 20 minutes.
*Free Action:* Drawing her Dagger (Quick Draw feat)
*Move Action:* Position herself near the door for an ambush. Plan to stay behind whatever it is as it enters to flank it as it spots and goes for her companions.

Move Silently(1d20+33)[*44*]
*Initiative (If Needed):*  (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja grimaces as she's doing her best to follow Myriad's lead in approaching the indicated door without producing too much noise. She used to have a good ear. She's _supposed to_ have it still. No matter, though. She shouldn't be easy to jump, let alone _touch_ regardless. She takes up position opposite where she estimates Myriad to be, slightly off to the side but in plain view of the door, dropping into a stable, defensove stance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Alright, Delja Moves Silently towards the door: (1d20+15)[*23*]; once there, she drops into Total Defense, raising her AC to 73 (T 64, FF not really a thing).

Initiative, if needed: (1d20+14)[*19*]

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar almost starts to ask Myriad about what is going on, when he sees her in hurried action. He hops on his feet too, then mounts on Ereshki, patting it back on his way. The dire bat then stations itself square in front of the door, a few meters from it, ready to welcome anything that will go through fair and square.

----------


## chaincomplex

There are heavy, slick _thuds_ as whatever it is beyond the southern doors approaches. At first only Myriad hears it but soon Delja and Ux do as well. A minute passes, then the noises stop just beyond the doors. The door handles shift at first slowly, then suddenly all at once and the doors are thrown open.

What stands before Ux are two large aberrations in a wide and long hall. Drying gore is caked all over the floors and walls, and along the far end runes embed the floor, walls, and ceiling, though all their patterns look charred, scratched, or chunked off.

The aberrations themselves are large, roughly oblong, rot-grey fleshy things with gaping, slavering maws and tentacles slick with some kind of foul secretion. Each has a single, massive bloodshot eye darting frantically about the room. After a moment the party realizes each of the tentacles also has a mouth on it, or something resembling a cross between a mouth and a suction cup.

A nauseating aurapart actual smell of rot, part supernatural force, the presence of something foul and not of the waking worldimmediately hits the party like a jolt of lightning. Ux bears the brunt of its effectshe must make a Fortitude save (DC 20) to avoid being sickened.

The frontmost aberration *A1* opens its maw and speaks in what can only be described as a human child's voice. *"Would you like to play, little boy?"* Its tentacles move about, _tasting_ the air, then its massive red eye centers on Ux. *"Come with me, little boy..."* It lunges forward.

────────────────────────────────
*Turn Order:* *A2*, *Player Block*, *A1*.

While the party reacts faster than the frontmost aberration, the aberration *A2*, poised on a its tentacles like a spring, acts immediately. It chitters nonsensically as its eye flashes with power, and immediately the party feels their senses and motor functions being suffocated by some unseen force. All party members (including Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) to avoid paralysis.

Afterwards, the aberration moves to the center of the corridor at *V20*.

It is now the *Player Block*.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar and his mount ward off the effects trying to impede them. The Dragonborn steadies himself in his stirrups, and locks gazes with the unholy monstrosity before him. He answers its call with a clear and calm voice.*
"Who are you, what are you, where do you come from, and what do you know of the whereabouts of one Master Teru?"*

His lance springs to his hand while Ereshki slowly rises above the ground in a precise flutter of wings.*
"Don't come forward with violent intention or you will meet violence in return. You have been warned fairly."* Ux Utanar steels himself for the oncoming assault and tries to keep both creatures's movements in his field of view.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ereshki takes a full-round action to take the "retreat" action and move up her movement without provoking AoOs. Since her maneuverability is perfect, she can move in any direction with no minimal forward motion, so she rises 5ft above the ground.

Ux Utanar takes a free action to unsheathe his lance (because it has a lesser crystal of alacrity, which grants Quick Draw with some other benefits). I'm not sure of my AoO-fu, but as far as I remember, free actions do not provoke AoOs.
Then a standard action to ready a breath attack if the A1 aberration moves one square forward. That breath attack will be a 100ft long line of electricity dealing ((7d8)[*34*] /2 ) damage, Ref 30 for half damage. That should cover both creatures. If any takes damage, for (1d4)[*1*] rounds it is also entangled and will take an additional 1d6 point of electricity damage at the beginning of that number of Ux Utanar's future rounds. The cooldown for the breath weapon is  (1d4)[*3*] rounds.

Aberration A is designated as the target for the Shield Block class feature of Ux Utanar, which increases his AC to 39 against that foe specifically.

In addition to this, Ux Utanar threatens for AoOs in a 10ft square around him, thanks to his lance and his shield spikes, even if the foes make 5ft steps. Tumble checks to get past him without AoOs suffer a -20 penalty. In case Ux Utanar is allowed an AoO, he attacks with his lance: to-hit (1d20+31)[*49*] and damage (1d8+5)[*9*]. Ux Utanar uses the Standstill feat so that in case he hits something, no damage is dealt, but instead the opponent makes a Ref save of 10+damage dealt and has to stop moving at once in case of failure.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja greets the newcomers with a surprised and, yet, strangely appreciative nod. *You are ugly, aren't you?* she wonders aloud, as she springs forward, slipping under the dire bat and dances through the door to skirt around the frontmost creature and get behind it, while resisting the urge to do a facepalm as Ux Utanar begins to inquire about Teru's whereabouts. 

But then, at least he didn't politely introduce himself this _one_ time. That's got to count as an improvement of sorts. She better just _sting_ the uglies for now.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


So, Delja has Swift Tumbler, and so, she can Tumble and still move 25' to set up that flank. Here's a Tumble check: (1d20+27)[*41*]
If she gets through without incident, she'll ATTACK A1 from behind, fighting defensively (her AC drops from 73 to *71* (T 62) or *79* (T 70) if she provokes an AoO): (1d20+26)[*29*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] adamantine magic and piercing plus (1d6)[*4*] cold and (1d4)[*2*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

With a flash of steel, Myriad pops into other visible spectrum once more, now flanking the creature Delja targeted, dagger snaking out and stabbing at its flesh repeatedly. *"This is my special key! It unlocks your insides so they become your outsides!"* she says cheerily with a disturbingly cheery grin on her currently dwarvish face.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
Search For Traps: Room Already Cleared[
 


*Move Action:* 5' step from door adjacent to the doorway opposite Delja to flank.
*Full-Round Attack* 
Dagger Attack One (Flanked) (1d20+29)[*48*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] piercing damage + (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric damage & (8d6)[*25*] Precision dmaage.
Dagger Attack Two (Flanked) (1d20+24)[*40*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] piercing damage + (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric damage & (8d6)[*27*] Precision dmaage.
Dagger Attack Three (Flanked) (1d20+19)[*28*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] piercing damage + (1d6)[*4*] Vampiric damage & (8d6)[*27*] Precision dmaage.
Dagger Attack Four (Flanked) (1d20+14)[*27*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] piercing damage + (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric damage & (8d6)[*26*] Precision dmaage.

Would normally gain HP equal to Vampiric damage dealt. Ineffective because she is at full HP.

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja, supernaturally swift as she is, repositions before the aberration can react and strikes true. Foul, steaming goop pours out of the wound she inflicts. The aberration screams continuously with the uncanny voice of a human child. Immediately after, Myriad fulfills her spoken promise: her flurry of strikes vivisects the same aberration into its constituent parts, large chunks of silently quivering flesh, soon to fall inanimate. It is gone.

Undeterred, perhaps not even cognizant of its partner's demise, the other aberration *A2* unleashes a full attack on Delja while muttering repetitively in a child's voice, *"The girl eats the snail in the garden. The girl eats the snail in the garden."* Four slams and a bite with one of its tentacle mouthsall of which Delja dodges with the very grace and effortlessness of the wind. It slithers back 5 feet.

It is now the *Players' Block*.

----------


## remetagross

*"Now, if you keep trying to harm us, we have to answer."* Ux Utanar knows the knight code has been followed here: the abominations have had their chance to stop assaulting them. He spurs Ereshki onward and roars out a cry of challenge:*
"Face me now, or die for the Platinum Dragon!"*
Letting his shield clang to the floor, he seizes his lance with both hands and tries to plunge it right through the monstrosity's eye as Ereshki comets forward to crash into the thing, flying right above Delja.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ereshki takes a full-round action to charge at the monster. 
Ux Utanar: swift action to issue a Knight's Challenge to the creature (it will not work if the creature's CR is less than 18), +5 morale bonus to to-hit and damage for 17 rounds.
Standarc action: charge attack with Power Attack -6, to-hit: (1d20+27)[*28*], damage (multiplied by 4 by using a lance, and a Valorous Weapon, and Spirited Charge), (1d8+25)[*28*] x4

----------


## Metastachydium

Thoroughly satisfied with how much her muscles still remember from the good days of old, Delja shifts back cautiously in pursuit of the creature, trying hard not to step into the goo. It doesn't look like something she would like to have on her skin. Ux Utanar crashing into the creature while bellowing religious slogans just a mere foot above her head, on the other hand, is much more impressive a sight. She has to give the knight this much: he has style.
*You need help with that?* she calls up, quizically and in a manner much less solemn, punctuating the question with a quick succession of measured stabs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


5' step and full-attack on A2, defensively for AC 71: (1d20+26)[*38*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] adamantine P, (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d4)[*4*] force;
(1d20+21)[*28*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] adamantine P, (1d6)[*2*] cold and (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+16)[*19*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] adamantine P, (1d6)[*1*] cold and (1d4)[*4*] force;
and (1d20+11)[*17*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] adamantine P, (1d6)[*1*] cold and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Twirling her dagger with a flourish and slightly unnervingly maniacal grin, Myriad dashes past the remains of the slain abomination, circling around her companions to feint and stab at the second enemy. 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Room Already Cleared
 


*Move Action:* 30' to get within melee range.step from door adjacent to the doorway opposite Delja to flank.
*Free Action:* Feint (automatic take-10) Bluff = 60 vs Sense Motive check or become flat-footed (if not immune).
*Stabdard Action:* Dagger Attack vs A2 (1d20+27)[*47*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] piercing damage + (1d6)[*6*]  Vampiric damage &  (if not immune to Feinting and if they fail Sense Motive DC 60) (8d6)[*42*]  Precision dmaage.
*NOTE:*  Natural 20 on attack roll. Rolling to confirm crit for double damage in OOC thread.
Would normally gain HP equal to Vampiric damage dealt. Ineffective because she is at full HP.

----------


## chaincomplex

Ux's charge misses the aberration as it quickly prances out of his path. *"Where are we, papa?"* it squeals. Ux notes that the aberration did not seem to respond to his challenge.

Delja's flurry strikes once, tearing grey flesh and chilling the wound as the aberration manages to dodge the other strikes. She notes that it does not seem to be hurt by the chill.

Then Myriad moves in and delivers the final strike, a brutally precise attack piercing deep within its eye. As its foul, dark blood splashes everywhere, it seems to almost survive the blow and begins to crawl away, but the vampiric negative energy imbued within the changeling's blade takes effect and after a violent shudder, it falls dead.

────────────────────────────────
*The battle is over.* For the moment, at least. Across the hall of broken runes the party now finds themselves in, the sounds of chains clanking behind the southern doors promise more. They do not approach; they wait for the party.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Even as she flicks her blade out to rid it of gore, Myriad's eyes take on the faint glow of her Detect Magic ability and she begins a circuit around the room, pausing at doorways to double check for traps bot magical and mechanical. Holding a hand out to her companions as she does so to indicate they shouldn't meander as she works to secure the room, she pauses at the sound of rattling chains to tilt her head and listen before resuming her circuit around the room.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*38*]
 

Checjk for Traps (Roll in spoiler above)

----------


## chaincomplex

As Myriad methodically moves about the once-elegant stone-and-brass hall it is clear none of the runes, which may once have shone with magical power, are potent any longer. These runes are inscribed into the floors, walls, and ceiling with a brilliant blue mineral, but they have long since been defaced by what looks to be a combination of persistent clawing and powerful slams. It is a Spellcraft check to try to discern their former purpose.

Besides the runes there is mixed, dried gore over much of the middle and far end of the hall, now coated with a fresh new layer of the foul grey guts of the two aberrations the party just slew.

Myriad finishes her sweep. There are no mundane traps, and interestingly enough, all the doors leading from the hall are unlocked despite possessing similarly intricate locks to those of the arrival chamber.

Heavy chains continue to shift behind the southern doors.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar sheathes his lance, dismounts and pats Ereshki. He is impressed by the combat prowess of his two comrades once again. He speaks in a low voice, though the rumble of the fight must have warned whatever creatures are waiting for them anyway.*
"Well done all, that was swift and effective! But there seems to be more..."*
Once Myriad has secured the area, the dragonborn goes back to fetch his shield, and by whispering the command word, the shield starts floating in the air right next to him. *
"These creatures didn't seem powerful enough to annoy a planeswalking mage, though. They must be some sort of byproduct of the real threat in that place, don't you think? Any idea of who these chain sounds can come from?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja wipes the the dismal fluids off her face with a thoroughly unimpressed grimace as she watches Myriad snoop about. She has a clear preference for goos of a more natural sort. Ux Utanar's a lucky fellow to have had the bat block most of it for him. As Myriad wraps up her examinations and the knight voices his own assessment, the nixie nods energetically at first in agreement (these sacks of pus would be little more than a speed bump for a wielder of magic), but she quickly finds things to disagree with as well. *Who? Try what.* she murmurs, flicking her eyes between the changeling and the dragon, before gesturing towards the southern door with the point of her sword. *Clean up now, search later?* she asks eyeing the others expectantly. She's finally back in the fight and, for all the goo, it feels _good_. She'd rather stay on the offensive.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Twirling her dagger idly in her fingers, Myriad shrugs and answers quietly, *"Byproduct or not, We should clean the place out of any unwanted elements regardless so we can investigate in peace. Plus, I'm totally going to try to take the portal object with us. Who wouldn't want their own pocket dimension?"* Gesturing around at the goo, she waffles her other hand, *"And the goo can totally be cleaned out later. Better to investigate at leisure rather than camp in this guy's office until someone else comes in and finds the portal object and possibly us inside and starts asking questions we don't know the answers to yet. But, making it safe to investigate should be our first priority, I think."*

As she is speaking, her off-hand raises and her Warder's Keys bob over to both the eastern and southern doors. Fingers twitching as she controls them from afar, they proceed to lock both doors as she positions herself by the western door. As her tools slip themselves back into her haversack, she nods to her companions, having secured their rear as she prepares to sweep the area room by room, starting with the eastern door.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Cleared
 

*Silver Key class feature 'Crafty Hands'*: The ability to manipulate mechanical devices with your mind, allowing you to make Open Lock and Disable Device checks at a distance of up to 60 feet. Activating this ability is a move action, after which you make the appropriate check as normal. You can move and manipulate objects weighing up to 5 pounds (including your warder's keys), allowing you to use any bonuses that such objects add to your checks.

Open Lock check to lock Eastern Door: (1d20+33)[*49*] (Can/Will Repeat or Take-10/20 as needed. Mod is +33)
Open Lock check to lock Southern Door: (1d20+33)[*42*]  (Can/Will Repeat or Take-10/20 as needed. Mod is +33)

----------


## chaincomplex

Two satisfyingly weighty clicks and the eastern and southern locks' unseen complications snap into a shut state.

Myriad is now standing by the western door.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja blinks twice, quite confused. *Druce.* she says slowly. *I grew up in a swamp and liked it.* Cautiously picking her way around the body of the slain creature, she walks past the side doors and towards the southern one, stopping just short of the section with the runes. *By clean up I didn't mean tidy up. I meant kill everything that moves and isn't us or Teru.*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar nods appreciatively at Myriad's telekinetic command.*
"I'm always impressed when I see that trick of yours."* He approaches the southern door and gently knocks on the door as if to ascertain how secured it is. He turns to Myriad and Delja.
*"But do you all think whatever creature is behind that door will be stopped by a closed door? Tell you what Myriad, if we carry on to the west, I wouldn't be so confident in thinking our rear is safe. Do you have any kind of alarm system, maybe? Else, I can ask Ereshki to stand guard here for us,"* and he strokes his dire bat that has happily flewn by his side. The dragonborn moves up to the changeling and looks towards the nixie. 
*
"At any rate, I'm not sure I'm fond of your plan, Delja: what if after that creature, there is another one, and then another one, and...we'll never make progress if we keep waiting for them to come to us, right? What do you think?"*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Shrugging, Myriad nods towards the now-locked doors, *"Monsters usually don't use keys and thieves' tools. More the 'break the door down' sort. Which should make plenty of noise, if they can use tools or have key with those tentacles, I wouldn't mind if Ereshki stays too, but dying mule should make plenty of noise. Or at least give Ereshki time to warn us while it is being murdered."*  Reaching into her Survival Pouch, she yanks out another magically conjured mule. Patting it on the head, she shoos it towards the middle of the room. *"Just....uh....bray loud if anything tries to eat you? We're counting on you, Mule #2!"* 

Twirling her dagger in her fingers, she places her free hand on the door and waits for her friends' signal that they are ready to sweep the room beyond.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Cleared
 

Handle Animal to just get the mule to stand in the middle-ish of the room: (1d20+11)[*20*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja sighs with a _hint_ of resignation in her voice. Words seem to fail her today again and again. *Look, I never said we should wait; quite in the* she closes her eyes for a second to make a dismissive gesture with her left. *You know what? Never mind.* She throws a quick nod in Myriad's general direction as she shifts beside the door, opposite the changeling. *We'll do it your way. So,* she sighs again. *Whenever you're ready, I s'ppose?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Let's Listen: (1d20+24)[*42*]

----------


## chaincomplex

The _survival pouch_ mule gives its summoner a melancholic look as it settles down on the half-crumbling stone floor of the hall. It is clearly less than pleased being hoof-deep in viscera, and it very nearly bolted when Myriad handled it.

Myriad swings the heavy west door open. Beyond, the party sees a passage made for humanoids. Two closed doors flank the way and the end terminates in a sharp turn south.

Delja first hears only the muffled moving chains to the south, though after a moment of concentration she hears... _something_... down the west hall, like whispers only that she cannot make out words among the noise.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar pats Ereshki and indicates the room to her with a swipe of his hand. He looks at her in the eye, flatters her neck, and takes a soft, encouraging voice. He gestures to Delja, Myriad and himself.
*"Alright Ereshki, I am now asking you to perform a difficult task. If anything other than us three enters this room, you must warn us of this. Emit your fiercest cry so we will hear you and come to help you...and the poor mule. Is that understood? If you perform well, you will have a weasel. Guard,"* and he takes his whistles to produce the sound Ereshki has learnt means she needs to guard some place, *"and warn!"* and he mimicks a direbat cry.

Once the mount has understood what is asked of her, she flies upwards to the ceiling and comfortably hangs herself upside down, squeaking happily.

The dragonborn comes forward, unarmed but his shield still floating near him.*
"All good. I'm ready too, Myriad. Waiting for you to proceed."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar tries a DC 25 Handle Animal check (and that is an auto-success with his +26 modifier) as a full-round action to "push" Ereshki to accomplish an animal trick she does not know: the "warn" trick from Complete Adventurer (which needs the "guard" trick as a prerequiste, and Ereshki knows that one). 



> Warn (DC 20): An animal must know the guard trick. The animal reacts to new creatures coming near without any command being given, using any or all of its senses. The exact warning sound given varies is chosen at the time of training and cannot be changed. If the newcomer does not stop after this warning, the animal attacks. As part of the training, the animal can be trained to ignore specific creatures (such as the trainers allies).

----------


## Metastachydium

*Keep quiet, you two.* the nixie hisses in a low voice. *There's talking down the hall.*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Nodding at Delja's warning, the resident sneak-thief creeps into the passage, making a slow circuit as she hunts for traps, all the while keeping one ear pointed towards the far-end, attempting to hear what Delja had heard.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*53*]

Move Silently: (1d20+33)[*38*]

----------


## Metastachydium

As Myriad flits close to danger like she always does, Delja shifts into the passage herself, ready to dart forward and get between the changeling and, well, anything that would fancy jumping her. One can never know, after all. Worst case scenario, she gets to stab something from the front row.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja Moves Silently into the corridor: (1d20+15)[*22*]; and
readies an action to move past Myriad if anything appears from behind the bend.

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad moves into passage. Shadows dance over her face as she passes the wall lamps. Silently, the "dwarf" checks the doors and sweeps for traps. The doors are identical to those elsewhere on this demiplaneelegant, dense wood with good locks and silent hingesand similarly there are no traps. The doors are unmarked.

Delja notes that whatever is whispering is all the way down the hall, past the southward turn and behind some door or wall. She thinks she recognizes the language as Abyssal, some primeval dialect. It is a Knowledge (the planes) or a Decipher Script check to assess what is being said, and she will have to move closer to actually make out explicit words.

----------


## Metastachydium

Abyssal? That can't be good news. With a mildly annoyed grimace taking shape on her face Delja shifts forward, placing her raised index finger on her lips as she passes by Myriad and stopping just short of the bend. No risk, no risk, no gain after all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sadly, Delja doesn't have either of those skills. She is, in fact, fluent in Abyssal, on the other hand (one of these days picking up Orc and Demodand (yes, I keep doing that) will likewise pay off, I'm just sure of it).

----------


## remetagross

Being utterly devoid of any stealth abilities, Ux Utanar remains motionless so as not to parasite his friends' attempts to hear the waiting foes. His eyes dart back and forth between Delja and Myriad. Calm but concentrated, he waits for any of them to give him the signal to move forward, when the clanking of his steps will not matter anymore.

----------


## chaincomplex

Peeking down the hall, the nixie sees it terminates in more doors identical to the last: two flanking and one right at the end, none marked, and likewise clear of traps. All the doors in the hall are unlocked.

She is certain now the whispering comes beyond the southernmost door. It _is_ Abyssal, she recognizes its cadence, but the dialect is too obscure. It is certainly not the same Abyssal _lingua franca_ of the Blood War tanar'ri, the most commonly spoken variant, the kind one encounters in the City of Doors or learned by the diabolists of Faerûn. This variant she is hearing is ancient, like Auld Common to Common, a curious thing as Abyssal has remained unchanged for a _very_ long time.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Giving a hand signal to indicate no seen traps, Myriad continues creeping down the hall, even as her off-hand raises and her Warder's Keys bob over to both the northern and southern doors. Fingers twitching as she controls them from afar, they proceed to lock both doors as she continues on. As her tools slip themselves back into her haversack, she nods to herself. 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Cleared
 

*Silver Key class feature 'Crafty Hands'*: The ability to manipulate mechanical devices with your mind, allowing you to make Open Lock and Disable Device checks at a distance of up to 60 feet. Activating this ability is a move action, after which you make the appropriate check as normal. You can move and manipulate objects weighing up to 5 pounds (including your warder's keys), allowing you to use any bonuses that such objects add to your checks.

Open Lock check to lock Northern Door: (1d20+33)[*40*] (Can/Will Repeat or Take-10/20 as needed. Mod is +33)
Open Lock check to lock Southern Door: (1d20+33)[*49*]  (Can/Will Repeat or Take-10/20 as needed. Mod is +33)

Move Silently: (1d20+33)[*42*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja, in the meantime ponders their options, to little avail. She's unlikely to figure this out on her own. Given that, she probably shouldn't bother either. That doesn't, on the other hand, mean there's nothing she can do. Tiptoeing past the bend, she catches up with Myriad and lays a light, cautious hand on her shoulder (which would have been tougher business with Ux Utanar; it's a good thing Myriad picked a dwarf's shape from among all the available options). Making sure she caught the changeling's attention, she points at the door at the end of the passage and wiggles her index finger negatively before pointing, in turn, at Myriad, her own mouth and towards where they left the knight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move Silently onwards: (1d20+15)[*30*]
Trying to just as silently convey the following message: "leave that one alone for now; the three of us need to talk". Bluff, if neccessary: (1d20+20)[*26*]

----------


## chaincomplex

With satisfying snaps, the locks of the two doors *O22* and *J32* activate. At this moment the whispering abruptly halts, and there is utter silence.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

As Delja silently gets Myriad's attention, the changeling nods with a slight shrug at the hand gestures and starts creeping back down the hallway, throwing one last glance at the last door in the hallway before turning back, thinking to herself,_ She must want to talk strategy before clearing rooms or something._

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Cleared
 
None

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja follows suit, swallowing a displeased groan as it becomes obvious that whatever's past the door has been, at some level, alerted to their presence. Once Myriad's been herded all the way back to their clankier companion, the nixie pulls both of them closer. *Huddle time, people.* she whispers. *There's good news, bad news and more bad news. Good news is, I recognized the language spoken back there. Bad news is, it's Abyssal. Of the archaic sort. Pre-tanar'ri archaic, I'd say. Does that ring a bell?* she throws a glance in Myriad's direction. *Also, they've heard the damn locks, Druce.* she adds with a grimace.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Pausing to consider her companion's words, the changeling shrugs.* "I mean...they were about to see us when we went in, so hearing the locks shouldn't make that much of a difference? If it speaks demon, we're just gonna murder it anyway on general principles."* Glancing between her two companions, and even giving the mule a glance before continuing, *"Aren't we?"* She gestures at the gory chunks of abomination scattered about to the north. Obviously not seeing any issue with her preferred 'stab it til it dies and the problem goes away' approach to hostile diplomacy. *"We'll just take care of that room first before going back to clear the others, since it already heard us."* She flashes a confident grin at having an easy-to-follow plan of action. If 'stab all the things' can be considered a plan.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar nods at Myriad's remark.
*"Indeed, they must have some sort of supernatural senses that don't care for doors anyway. Moreover, if I understand correctly, only the door far at the south was emitting any noise, right? So if you lock the two other doors near that one, "Druce", then we're good to explore the noisy door. How does that sound?"*

And turning to Delja, he adds:*
"But archaic Abyssal means nothing to me, I'm afraid. Though this means whatever's behind that door is probably a different creature than what we faced when arriving here, since the two monstrosities were speaking in Common."*

----------


## Metastachydium

*No kidding.* Delja replies to the dragonborn's last comment, rubbing her temple absent-mindedly. *And yes, we're killing stuff and whatever.* she half-turns towards Myriad. What's even going on here, she wonders. The changeling used to understand this thing about the element of surprise. *Once you've told us what in the Abyss you think might speak like that.*

----------


## chaincomplex

Ux searches his memory for common knowledge about Abyssal, but there is nothing. Not even in the tanar'ri haunts of the Lower Ward in the City of Doors would the linguistic history of Abyssal be common knowledge.

----------


## remetagross

*"Sorry mates, nothing comes to mind about that language you've heard, Delja"*, he whispers in return. But he turns to Myriad.
*"Anything you might recall?"*

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad knows that tanar'ri are not the first inhabitants of the Abyss. On any mortal timescale they have ruled for approximately eternity, but there was a time, perhaps a time _before_ time, when dead gods walked and and primeval forces shaped the cosmos. It was in this time that the aberrant obyriths ruled the Abyss, or what passed for the Abyss in that dark era. Later nearly wiped out in a war of mutual hate with what are now tanar'ri, the obyriths were the first to speak the runes of Abyssal, though in their distinct, tilted style a contemporary speaker would find challenging to follow.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Tapping her chin in thought with one hand as the other idly flips her dagger between the fingers of the other, Myriad shares what she recalls about the subject (See above post). With a shrug, she suggests, *"Maybe the guy we're looking for is dredging up or recreating the obyriths? Maybe they are the tentacle things. Come to think of it, this demiplane doesn't feel right. Like..."* Pausing to concentrate on the odd feeling, she hesitantly continues, *"I think this plane is protected from outside sight. Like it's a place outside the view of powerful forces. Maybe the same forces that conmspired to hunt down these particular abominations? Good bet that if these things escape, some very violent-minded beings way above our paygrade will come calling if whatever he's hiding in here gets out. Better make a note to wash all the gore off us before we leave, just in case. Don't want to walk out wearing the blood of some demigod's ancient enemy and get caught in any crossfire..."*

Shuddering at the thought, the dwarf-shaped changeling smirks. *"We might not have the full element of surprise, but as long as we can control the flow of what we have to deal with, I think we can handle it. Slow and careful beats fast and dead every time!"*

----------


## Metastachydium

*Huh.* Delja says simply, a corner of her mouth visibly twitching. *Huh. Alright. Why don't we do this fast, careful and now, then?* she asks, her question mainly rhetorical. Turning already to move back into the passage, she flashes a glance back at the knight over her shoulder. *So, you wanna lead the way or shall I do that?*

----------


## remetagross

Now that the debate is settled, Ux Utanar answers Delja.*
"Well, we already know there are no traps before us, and that our presence is detected. I might as well go first. The role of a Knight is to block out all possible way for harm to reach his comrades - I''m going to do just that in that narrow hall."*
Bading a farewell sign to Ereshki - which is still guarding the room for them - Ux Utanar moves past the nixie and the changeling, unsheathes his sword, and proceeds down the lobby.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar moves all the way to the southernmost door, provided his comrades follow closely behind him and that nothing happens in the meantime.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja rolls her eyes (albeit _almost_ affectionately). *I'll be right behind you.* she says simply, following suit. *Let's do this.*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Beaming at the plan being put into action, the portal-obsessed pseudomagical rogue flips her dagger into the air and snatches it into a backwards grip, and follows her companions, obviously ready for action. Her eyes begin to glow a faint purple as she turns on her ability to Detect Magic and tosses a thumbs-up to Magical Mule #2 behind them as they move into the hallway, who obviously just continues to stand there eyeing Ereshki warily.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Cleared
 
None

----------


## chaincomplex

The party moves through the silent corridor, hearing only their footsteps on the wooden floor. They stop just before the southern door. Torch sconces on the paneled walls look down on them, flickering. The doors sits invitingly.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar moves his hand forward, the other still gripping his sword, his shield still floating behind him. He raises his eyebrows to his comrades as if asking whether they have any reason to stop him in his movement. 

In case he gets the A-Ok from Delja and Myriad, the dragonborn works the door open.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Holding up a hand, Myriad slowly and carefully squeezes past her companions to give the door a quick and silent check for traps and lock before falling back to the rear position.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*43*]
 
For expediency, if there is a trap - She"ll quietly gesture to have everyone back up down the hallway before using *Disable Device* (1d20+33)[*43*] and/or *Open Lock* (1d20+33)[*51*] 
If no trap/lock, she simply gives a thumbs-up to rush the door.

----------


## Metastachydium

With a curt nod, Delja drops into her defensive stance. They may as well get over with this. Hells, it might even prove educational in some way. She's never fought obyriths before.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja goes into Total Defense, raising her AC to 73 (T 64, FF not really a thing).

----------


## chaincomplex

The heavy door swings open smoothly and noiselessly, exposing a comfortable room beyond. The room is carpeted and wood paneled, with two dim crystal chandeliers hanging high overhead keeping the room lit but shadowed. Strange control panels flank the room, mirrored exactly (*E34**E36* and *O34**O36*). A row of luxurious couches sit facing the far wall, which appears to be cleanly carved from a totally opaque, ocean-blue crystal.

The room is emptythere is neither space to hide, nor any invisible creature Myriad can see.

The crystal wall pulses a moderate aura of abjuration. The aura extends to a pair of symmetric elegant levers on the control panels, marked by plaques as _Theater View_ in Draconic. The other pairs of levers, similarly marked in Draconic, read respectively _Observation Lights_, _Ritual Information_, _Plane Information_, _Summon Servants_, _Theater Channel_, _Conference Channel_, _Emergency Channel_, and _Emergency Quarantine_; together these levers pulse with strong auras of abjuration, conjuration, divination, evocation, and illusion.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar makes a wary step forward, his sword still in his hand. Though no visible ennemies are present, there might be hazards he can't detect.

----------


## Metastachydium

Peeking out from behind the dragonborn's legs, Delja narrows her eyes and sniffs the air, mostly out of instinct as she tries to pick up the noise (_any_ noise) the whispering obyrith-adjacent entities might make. Keeping her ears honed, she then briefly turns her head around to look at Myriad and moton towards the _apparently_ empty hall with her eyeballs, the wrinkles forming on her forehead asking a silent question: _now what?_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Listen: (1d20+24)[*36*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Carefully squeezes past her companions, Myriad carefully scans the room.  Taking note of the row of luxurious couches and then the far wall of totally opaque, ocean-blue crystal. *"The Wall has a moderate aura of Abjuration. The plaques under the levers read, 'Observation Lights, Ritual Information, Plane Information, Summon Servants, Theater Channel, Conference Channel, Emergency Channel, and Emergency Quarantine' in Draconic and give of auras of abjuration, conjuration, divination, evocation, and illusion. Fairly high-end bit of magecraft, if they function as advertised, as far as I can imagine. I'm assuming the 'threater channel' and 'plane information' are our best safe-ish bet to test, if we want, when I'm done."*

Nodding, she begins to make a slow, careful circuit around the room, checking for traps, saving the panel and levers for last to check over.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* (1d20+37)[*41*]
 
Trap check in spoiler above.

----------


## chaincomplex

Delja strains to listen. She hears the mule, back in the hall, stepping in place and snorting. She hears the softest rush of air from the door as her companions enter the room. She hears the sturdy steps of the dragonborn, accompanied by the occasional clicking of his weathered scales. She hears utter silence: these walls insulate noise the way only a foot of stone can.

Myriad does her rounds. The room is clear of hazards, save for whatever hazards the levers can unleash.

----------


## remetagross

*"No more...Obyrith sounds?"* asks Ux Utanar in a puzzled voice. He moves further in the room, reading the Draconic instructions. *
"It could be useful if we could find records of some sort. Maybe a journal somewhere?"*
The dragonborn sits where "Plane information" is written, and haphazardly taps on the panel to try and activate some device.

----------


## Metastachydium

*No more obyrith sounds.* Delja confirms, letting her feet sink into the carpet. It still feels weird. *Knowing our luck, they went ethereal or something.* she adds, as she approaches the blue wall herself, having acclimated herself to the texture of the new floor. *And, um, Ux?* she places her left on the knight's wrist. *We've talked about this, damn it. Yes, intel on this place'd be welcome, but could we maybe let 'Druce' handle that thing?*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Nodding in satisfaction that there are no active hazards, the group's trap-spotter meanders over to the same portion of controls that the beefy dragonborn seems most interested in. Nodding at Delja's comment, she briefly slips her dagger in its sheath and cracks her knuckles loudly before drawing it again and glancing at her companions. *"Let's see if this is labeled correctly, shall we?"*

inspecting the lever and section of the wall near it, Myriad pauses expectantly and waits for her companions to give her the go-ahead before attempting to activate the 'Plane Information' function of this magical construction.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear
 

Use Magic Device (When the group is ready and gives the go ahead): (1d20+30)[*44*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Letting go of Ux Utanar's arm, Delja makes a couple of impatient gestures with her free hand, urging the changeling to activate the device. *We have things to kill; let's get done with this.*

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad pulls the lever. It easily rotates into place with a click, before returning to its original position when she lets go. She is certain there is no trick to itthe device was made for laymen to operate.

The sounds of a soft bell rings in the room, then an image appears on the crystal wall. It does not take long for the party to recognize it as a full map of the complex (see the battle grid). Small figures move on it: three humanoids in the party's room, namely the party themselves; a huge, writhing creature in the room *K39* just south of the party, interacting with some complex arcane machinery; what appears to be dead humanoids at *Q29*, *AM23*, *AM29*, *F16*, *O43*, and *P43*; a large, arachnid creature at *U5*; and eight of the same aberrations from earlier scattered across the complex. The scene plays out like a macabre dollhouse.

At the same time, a transparent figure appears before the party at *N36*. It is liveried like a butler, but beneath the fabric is a cloud wisp in approximation of a humanoid. It speaks Draconic in an airy, male voice: *"I am Pilot, the genius loci of the Five Pebbles. We are currently moored in a temporary demiplane with standard laws. All methods of egress presently blocked due to quarantine breach. Engines and environment control nominal. Crew status: six deceased, one soul trapped.

"State your query, guest."*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Waving at the apparition, Myriad smiles and replies in draconic - for anyone with an ear for the language, her accent is distinctly aristocratic...which is entirely at odds with her stream-of-consciousness word vomit. *"Hello, Pilot!"* Glancing at her companions, she shrugs. *"Can you...uh...maybe tell us more details about the erm...' containment breach'? Like...uh what was contained, what breached, and the 'quarantine protocol' details? Oh! And about the dead people. The uh..crew? Wait...crew implies like...a ship, right? And your name is Pilot...."* Eyes going wide, she excitedly continues, *"Is this a ship? Like...a planar ship?"* Clearly having forgotten her line of questioning, her voice becomes _very_ excited at her last question. Hiding her mouth from the apparition, she clearly mouths the Common word 'DIBS!' with exaggerated enunciation her companions with a look of wild and unadulterated _glee_ in her eyes, clearly too excited to explain what exactly she is attempting to call 'dibs' on.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

----------


## Metastachydium

*You're killing me, Druce.* Delja remarks with a pained grimace and a sigh. *For the sake of us all, please do ignore everything she's said after dead people. We're after that. People.* she turns to address Pilot in a harsh but otherwise flawless troglodyte dialect.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sense Motive on Pilot: (1d20+15)[*25*]

----------


## chaincomplex

Pilot considers Delja's interruption briefly, then replies, *"An artifact was brought aboard the Five Pebbles and contained in the ritual chamber for study and decommission. Quarantine protocols were activated, involving force and prismatic walls over all external portals, activation of decontamination wards in the main hall, and the sequestering of the Five Pebbles in a temporary demiplane. During the period of observation the subject item attempted to conjure creatures within the ritual chamber, which was blocked by our defenses. After several failures in this vein, the subject item used two wishes: one to bring the lower planes denizens presently aboard, another to soul trap the principal investigator.

"In the ensuing confusion, the wards in the main hall were broken, and the remaining crew killed in action. Among the deceased: Engineer Sunsdóttir, Quartermaster Tsana, Pathfinder Nokor, Marine Diligence, Marine Burtrann, and Marine Fist."*

----------


## Metastachydium

*What Joy!* Delja quips sardonically. *Can you name the imprisoned lead investigator for us?* she thinks for a second. *And maybe point out wherein the, um, artifact is contained? Is it somehow* she gestures towards the blue wall *the thing that obyrith's staring at over there?*

----------


## chaincomplex

Pilot responds without hesitation, *"The soul-trapped crewmember is Navigator Teru. The artifact is located in the ritual chamber, in the aftmost compartment, portside. The largest of the lower planes intruders is attempting to interface with it."*

----------


## remetagross

Ux looks at the others with an air of ah-ah ! He asks in a stern voice:
*"Pilot, could you identify or at least describe the intruders, their power and what they are currently doing ? Maybe scrying on them right now ?"*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad's mouth opens and closes several times as she fails to find adequate words. Her eyes are wide and filled with unspoken feelings of betrayal as she silently stares at Delja with the absolute saddest pouty-face a dwarf can make.


*Spoiler: The Guild of Crushed Dreams*
Show


Attempting to guilt Delja into feeling bad for dream-crushing.
*Bluff:* 60
*Diplomacy:* 50
*Intimidate:* 50


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

----------


## chaincomplex

Pilot sweeps their arms towards the crystal surface. The map of the complex is immediately replaced by three images, creatures in suspended animation. One the party recognizes as the aberrant creature they fought earlier.

Of the other two, one is a large spider-like creature, except that it has ten legs, numerous arm-length tentacles spilling forth from where the mouth would normally be, three long and vicious tentacles tipped with stingers extending from its abdomen, and nine red eyes arrayed asymmetrically about its head.

The last one is a bloated creature that appears to be a crude amalgamation of huge, deformed heads, connected by bleeding, rotting tumors, and secured by thick, shifting chains. Its two largest eyes, yellow and predatory, are accompanied by a massive fanged maw. Countless little arms extend from its body, performing various tasks. Several are holding books. One is clutching a large black pearl.

⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
After a moment, the images jerk to life. Of the aberrations the party fought earlier, the party sees one sauntering down a hall, trailing nauseating slime in its wake. After some inspection it is clear this is aberration *A3* moving to the door at *H11*.

Of the arachnid creature *O2*, the party sees it standing before a large, complex control panel in a spacious chamber. Behind it, some large, dizzying magical contraption swirls with a kaleidoscope of colors (*K7*). The creature is murmuring to itself in its archaic Abyssal as it probes the switches and knobs on the panels. Delja recognizes the voice.

Of the chained creature *O1*, the party sees it interacting with some kind of machinery, a runed stone platform with brass and glass piping and wires running across its surfaces, and a massive series of connected spikes and conductors, lined with pulsating blue arcane circuits, all arrayed at a heavy if nondescript black leather tome sitting atop it (*I40*). Two of the creature's hands feed a broken length of piping dripping glowing blue substance into one of its many mouths. The image persists for only a moment, before one of the creature's eyes looks straight at the party and the scene turns pitch black.

⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*"It found the scrying sensor,"* says Pilot dryly. *"In any event, I'm not equipped to answer material questions about our guests, other than to say the arachnoid can teleport and the chained one can spellcast."*

----------


## Metastachydium

*Alright.* Delja nods. *So we have Teru and* oh no. Did she just make Myriad _almost_ cry? That can't be good. With an exasperated sigh, she places a small, webbed hand on the changeling's arm. *I hate you, Druce, did you know that?* she says encouraginigly. *And you can have the thing once we're done with it, just stop making that face. 'Til then* she goes on soothingly. *Why don't we go and stab something to death? The many-faced thing, maybe? Would that make you feel better?*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Huge, slightly watery eyes wide, Myriad lets out a small sound of happiness, *"Really?!"* She throws a fist into the air in triumph with a cheer before snatching Delja into a quick hug, already prancing away before she has a chance to react, already with her dagger in hand blurring between her fingers in intricate flips and twirls. *"Lets go stab all the things!"*

Turning around, still walking backward, she calls out to Pilot, *"Thanks, Pilot! If you can do any more quarentiney things to the doorways to keep these things even better contained, feel free to do so! Stuff like that shouldn't bother us much. We'll take care of these critters and then we'll see what we can do about your trapped friend. Can you let us know remotely if things change so we can help with any new issues?"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

----------


## Metastachydium

Still winded by the unforeseen hug, Delja bites her lower lip, somewhat concerned as she watches Myriad skip away merrily. *How come I already regret this?* she mutters. More importantly, though, she's supposed to be a heartless, blooded killer for hire! How does that damn changeling even _do_ these things? *Come on, Ux, let's pick up that pace before she runs into something too big for her alone.* she adds with a big, fat sigh. *Hells, it's not like we can even leave this place, should something happen to her.*

----------


## chaincomplex

In response to Myriad, Pilot bows in an exaggerated manner, then he vanishes along with the images on the crystal surface. The room is silent and lifeless once again.

⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
As the party leaves through the hall with Myriad leading, they hear Ereshki screech in alarm, shortly followed by Myriad's mule making something between a drawn-out whinny and a whimper. *Roll for initiative!*

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar watches Myriad's antics with a mixture of amusement and wariness.
"*There there, you'll be sure to have that place for you at the end of it. If only because I doubt Master Teru will be able to resist these tearful eyes."* He smiles as the two women hug.

*"Yes, we'll take care of her, Delja, as we've always done."* Marching behind the enthusiastic changeling, Ux Utanar is wondering which creature they are going to face first. But then, the cry of alarm of his dire bat turns up the adrenalin into him. He starts running towards his mount, seizing his sword two-handed.
*
"By the Platinum Knight! Something has arrived in the hallway!"*

----------


## chaincomplex

*Turn Order.* Aberration *A2* → Arachnoid *O2* → *Players' Block* → Aberration *A1*.

*Aberration A2.* Delays.

*Arachnoid O2.* It moves with suddenness, grace, and purpose. It teleports forth and attacks!_Swift Action:_ Vanishes from *V8* and reappears at *U24*._Full-Round Action:_ Full attacks Ereshki (*Er*). 3× stings hit for 12, 9, and 14 hp damage respectively; plus 1 Strength damage (DC 29 Fortitude save negates), 3 Dexterity damage (DC 29 Fortitude save negates, save separately), and 3 Charisma damage (DC 29 Fortitude save negates, save separately). 2× tentacles miss, 3× tentacles hit for 8 hp damage plus 4 acid damage, 5 hp damage plus 4 acid damage, and 10 hp damage plus 9 acid damage._5-Foot Step:_ Steps from *U24* to *V23*.Despite the constant chittering of the aberrations around it, the arachnoid remains silent, its many red eyes hatefully watching. It _knows_ Ereshki is not the main threat.

*Aberration A2.* Acts. It burbles nonsense in Common as it moves to join the fray._Move Action:_ Moves from *Y7* to *V13*._Standard Action:_ Moves from *V13* to *V21*.*"Are you lost, little one?"* it squeals at Ereshki, spittle flying from its maw. *"Where are your parents? Why don't you come with us?"*

*Turn Order.* Arachnoid *O2* → Aberration *A2* → *Players' Block* → Aberration *A1*.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar can hear the roar of pain of Ereshki from a distance._ She is not prepared to deal with that kind of monster by herself!_ He barrels through Myriad and Delja, barely stopping to turn right at the corner of the hallway, and now he sees a confusing tangle of...pseudopods and limbs everywhere. But Ereshki cannot be seen. The dragonborn is seized by a great anger, and he shouts a mighty cry to the arachnoid thing and he gibbering abomination at the end of the lobby.
*
"You unholy monsters, stop attacking foes that are weaker than yourself, and come to face me in the battlefield, if you so dare! By Bahamut, be prepared toface my wrath and meet your end here!"*

In the meantime, the wounded Ereshki reverts to a very simple battle behaviour, which is to flee.  Cornered, it flies back 5 ft to the south and as low to the ground as possible (since it was up to the ceiling) to put some distance between her and the spider-like creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Two move actions to get to square M23 (Ux Utanar suffers no speed reduction for wearing medium armour).
Swift action to initiate a Test of Mettle towards the monsters. Will save DC 37 or they have to attack no one else than Ux Utanar for the next 17 rounds. This only works if the creatures have a CR of 18 or greater, an Int score of 5 or greater and possess a language. But it works even if they are immune to mind-affecting effects.
Ereshki moves to U27 in a move action.

----------


## Metastachydium

_Rusty._ All rusty. How does _Ux Utanar_ react faster than her? Delja shoots forward and rounds the corner, slipping past the knight. Maybe she should move further yet? She could do so, she hasn't used the belt yet. But what would be the point of that? She'd stand alone. and that wouldn't be _Ideal._ The nixie's well aware that she's probably overthinking it, but her advance still grinds to a halt. Still, her head's _largely_ clear; thinking shows that. They'll need a couple of clear heads for this. *Keep calm, Ux.* she calls back, without turning. Myriad needs no _real_ reason to be rash. Were the dragonborn to enter some kind of vengeful frenzy That could get interesting.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Having a single swift action is a pain. I went through, like, a billion combinations and by the time I came up with something other than "double move", Ux Utanar went forth, making "chrge defensively" less than feasible.

Delja moves to O23 and stands by.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Barrelling around the corner, Myriad leans hard as she does so, hugging the wall and raising her free hand to unhesistatingly fire off an eldritch blast parallel to the wall by mere centimeters, keeping the center of the hallway free for her companions' own movement, her face fixed with a chilling smile.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

Move 30' to square *K23*

*Eldritch Blast Attack vs Touch AC on target O2:* (1d20+20)[*27*] for (3d6)[*13*] Untyped Magic Damage if successful.

----------


## chaincomplex

The arachnoid *O2* tanks the eldritch blast. It barely reacts to Myriad's presence, its many red eyes all fixed on Ux.

*Myriad's Mule.* The mule flees south in fear.

_Full-Round Action:_ Withdraws from *W25* to *X28*.
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Aberration A1.* It moves to join the fray, but sees Ereshki in the process and pivots to attacking.

_Move Action:_ Moves from *S6* to *V12*._Standard Action:_ Uses a spell-like ability. The dire bat blinks, shakes it head, and squeaks. Its mind is being affected! It is a Will save (DC 18) to avoid the state of confusion.
*"Come here, little one,"* the aberration burbles. *"Comeherecomeherecomehere"*

*Arachnoid O2.* It murmurs in its archaic dialect of Abyssal, its voice deep and alien. *"Szara ak tûl, trizg mes tûl."* It is a Decipher Script check for any Abyssal speaker to interpret.

_Standard Action:_ Uses a spell-like ability. The dragonborn feels his muscles knot impossibly densely, the skin under his scales turn hard and cracked, his airway closing as he struggles to breathe. He is turning to stone! It is a Fortitude save (DC 23) to negate._Move Action:_ Moves from *V23* to *U24*
*Aberration A2.* Sizing up the width of the hall, it decides instead to attack Ereshki. *"There's no need to be afraid, little one,"* it chitters. *"We are just going to play."*

_Move Action:_ Moves from *V21* to *W25*._Standard Action:_ Bites Ereshki. It hits for 16 hp damage. A foul orange venom seeps into the wound. It is a Fortitude save (DC 23) to avoid being poisoned.
*Turn Order.* *Arachnoid O2* → *Aberration A2* → *Players' Block* → *Aberration A1*.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja closes her eyes in frustration for a split second before glancing back. Much to her satisfaction the obyrith's apparently trying to petrify Ux Utanar. Good luck with that! Satisfied, she turns back almost in the same instant to face the arachnoid monstrosity again. *Where did you learn to speak, ugly?* she quips in the finest Abyssal she can produce just as she leans forward and activates her belt. The world seems to slow down all around her the moment all colour fades from a bead on the buckle; time is her ally now and she sprints forward, halting gracefully inches away from the obyrith, a foot sliding back as she assumes a stable stance that lets her weave, forward to swing, and away from stings at her leisure and _sting_ she does. In a blur of motion, her blade darts forth, once, twice, four times, aiming for the eyes, eager to draw ichor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja swift action activates her Belt of Battle to gain a move action; 2/3 charges remain;
she then move action closes the distance with O2, ending on U23, activating Child of Shadow and gaining concealment against all attacks;
finally, she full-attacks defensively (AC 71, touch 62):
(1d20+30)[*43*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*4*] cold plus (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+25)[*30*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*6*] cold plus (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+20)[*25*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*6*] cold plus (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+15)[*34*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*1*] cold plus (1d4)[*3*] force.
All attacks crit on 17+; they _could_ possibly count as cold iron, but I realise I never specified that Delja activates the metalline quality when she learned that it's demons.

Also, an untrained Decipher Script for the heck of it: (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

As any potential target moves further into the chamber, out of her view, Myriad leans forward and puts on more speed, slipping past Delja and readying her dagger as she takes in the situation in the room. *"Duck and Weave, Magical Mule #2!"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

Move 30' to square *K23*

*Double Move Action* (60' total, from K23 to W23), having lost line-of-sight/effect.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar fights against the magic seeping through his body, and after a few seconds he feels his organism free of the petrification power. Concentrated on the arachnoid monstrosity that seems to have answered his challenge - his conscious mnd has filtered the gibberish away - he decides now is the time to join the fray. The aberrations have had sufficient warning that their actions would be met with consequences. The dragonborn lets his greatsword drop to the ground with a clank, and his lance magically springs to his hands. Knights do not always fight from dire batback. He shouts with great fury, briefly clicks his two gloves together, with his shield still floating behind him, and charges.

*"For the Platinum Dragon!"*

In the meantime, Ereshki, wounded, cornered, and unable to attack any supernatural monstrosities without the supervision of her master, flutters her wings desperately to bat away (got it? haha) her foes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Free action: the arachnoid is designed as the target for the Shield block class feature of Ux Utanar, which grants him a +3 shield AC versus that foe.
Free action: drop the greatsword.
Free action: draw the lance two-handed (because there is a lesser crystal of alacrity on it that gives Quick Draw to the weapon).
Swift action: activate the 1/day _True Strike_ effect of the Gloves of the Master Strategist.
Full-round action: charge up to S23, dishing out a single melee attack to the arachnoid O2 at the end of the charge. Power Attack for -15 to-hit, +30 to damage.The lance has the Valorous property, which doubles damage on a successful charge. To-hit: (1d20+33)[*35*]. Damage: (1d8+38)[*44*] times two. -2 to AC for this round.
Note: everyone is now within 30ft of Ux Utanar and benefits from a +4 to all Fort saves thanks to his Draconic Aura (stamina).

Also, in case O2 leaves its square, there's a -20 penalty to Tumble checks to avoid AoOs, and even 5ft-steps trigger one. In case Ux Utanar is entitled to an AoO: (1d20+3)[*22*] damage (1d8+38)[*40*] and in case there's a hit, Ux Utanar will use its Stand Still feat to, instead of inflicting damage, asking for a Ref save the DC of which is equal to the damage that would otherwise have been dealt. In case of failure, O2 cannot move.

Lastly, due to the Mage Slayer feat, O2 cannot cast defensively.

Ereshki does not move and takes the total defense action to raise her AC to 34.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* As the nixie moves to engage, the arachnoid lashes out at her twice with inhuman speed. Matching its speed, she dodges both strikes, one just barely, then delivers her own. Two of Delja's attacks land, biting deep into the arachnoid's alien physiology. Its "hide" is as tough as steel, but Delja still manages to slice straight through it. Dark, inhuman blood coats her blade. Her critical strike misses as the arachnoid's form suddenly displaces out of the path of the attack. The arachnoid seems totally unharmed by the repeated cold assaults.

No luck on understanding the creature.

*Myriad.* As the "dwarf" slips past the front, the arachnoid lashes out thrice with its stingers, striking with pinpoint accuracy and speed. Two of the attacks land. First, Myriad takes 23 hp damage. Additionally, she takes 4 Dexterity damage (DC 29 Fortitude save to negate) and is staggered (DC 30 Fortitude save to negate). Second, Myriad takes 27 hp damage. Additionally, she takes 1 Dexterity damage (DC 29 Fortitude save to negate) and is staggered (DC 30 Fortitude save to negate).

*Ux.* The dragonborn's attack lands, lance skewering right into the creature's body, spraying its blood in a wide arc across the hall. The arachnoid leans into the blow, many red eyes staring hatefully at Ux.

*Ereshki.* After a few shakes of her head, she is free of the magic's influence.

*Myriad's Mule.* The mule cowers in its corner.

⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*Aberration A1.* It moves to join the battle then attacks Delja.

_Move Action:_ Moves from *V12* to *V20*._Standard Action:_ Attacks Delja. The nixie dodges with ease._Swift Action:_ Uses spell-like ability. Its tentacles radiate arcane energy, and Delja begins to radiate a shadowy field. All creatures within 20 ft. gain concealment, even those with darkvision or low-light vision.
*"It's nighttime,"* the aberration burbles. *"You need to go to bed!"*

*New Foes.* The door *Y23* bursts open. In the hallway, squeezed so tightly that its nauseating flesh fills almost all the space, an aberration *A5* frantically moves to join the battle. Behind it there is yet _another_ of the aberrations (*A4*), it too moving to join the battle.

*Arachnoid O2.* The creature's wounds are not minor, yet it does not seem in the least bit perturbed. It calmly assesses its status, then delivers a parting attack before teleporting some distance away.

_Full-Round Action:_ Makes a full attack against Ux. It attacks with stingers thrice, only one landing. The knight takes 10 hp damage. Additionally, he takes 2 Strength damage (DC 29 Fortitude save to negate). It attacks with its tentacles five times, only twice getting past Ux's defense. Ux takes 6 hp damage and 5 acid damage, then 7 hp damage and 8 acid damage. Ux's _retributive amulet_ lashes back at the arachnoid with a surge of energy, yet all of it dissipates harmlessly against its hide._Free Action:_ Speaks to the aberrations, *"Aketûn vol."* Its deep voice sounds almost amused._Swift Action:_ Uses spell-like ability. It teleports from *V24* to *V12*.
*Aberration A2.* It steps closer and its saucer eye flashes red. The party feels a familiar force trying to freeze their movements. *"Why are you hurting us?"* it burbles. *"We're only trying to help..."*

_5-Foot Step:_ Steps from *W26* to *V25*._Standard Action:_ Uses supernatural ability. Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) each have to make Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed!
*Turn Order.* *Arachnoid O2* → *Aberration A2* → *Players' Block* → *Aberration A1* → *Aberration A4* → *Aberration A5*.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Taking the two hits with a hiss, Myriad's nearly feral grin twists into a rictus snarl of anger and bloodlust. *"Oi! Stabbing **** is MY job!* Putting her words into practice, she lunges in, fainting, and quickly stabbing at the abomination's vital spots as best as she can fathom them, seeking to regain her own lost vitality by stealing her foe's.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* 222/222, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

5' Move if this would make the target flanked. No move at all if not.

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int)
*Full Attack* (1d20+27)[*36*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] Piercing, (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*28*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+22)[*37*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] Piercing, (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*32*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+17)[*30*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*23*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+12)[*20*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] Piercing, (1d6)[*5*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*20*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

Also, I added Sneak Attack Damage for each in case the Faint works, but the sneak attack damage (and bleed) only applies to the first attack that hits _unless_ it is _also_ considered_ flanked,_ in which case _all_ instances of sneak attack damage should apply, regardless of faint's effectiveness.

(Please indicate either how much Myriad heals via vampiric damage, or at least w_hich_ strikes connect so I can tabulate healing accurately)

----------


## Metastachydium

The Spider blinks away and now she's radiating darkness. Marvelous. Delja hisses indignantly as the spell energy from _another_ magical assault uselessly washes over her and then it's decision time. Again. She assesses things as quickly as she can; she could go after the Spider, but splitting up with the whole hive converging on them doesn't seem wise. She better deal with her new shadow, then. *Sorry, ugly, I'm not that sleepy right now.* she tells the blaberring pile of tentacles with cold contempt and slipping her fingers into a pouch on her belt, pinches between two fingers and pulls out a small coin. Brilliant light bursts forth from it as she shifts closer and stabs at the creature.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja move action pulls out her copper piece with Continual Flame from her belt pouch; even if she was hit by Deeper Darkness, CFlame should negate it;
she then 5' steps at V22; and
attacks A1 defensively (for AC 71, T62): (1d20+26)[*44*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical piercing (possibly cold iron) plus (1d6)[*4*] cold and (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar winces as the spidery creature before him seems to stomach the blow with no sign of panic or weakness, then teleports away. The creature leaving the space before him allows him to witness through the darkness the vague silhouette of the two new monstrosities hurrying to add themselves to the fray. He remembers the first two of this kind they have encountered when entering the ship had been defeated rather easily, but he still would rather they didn't make things more complicated than they already were. These monsters are too weak to pose a worthy challenge, but they are numerous. Bracing himself for the attacks on the way, he barges through the width of the room to block off access to the two newcomers.

"*Don't move any further, or you will taste the steel of Ascalon"*, snarls the dragonborn to the squeezed-by creature. He also addresses Ereshki, glad to have her in his field of view and witness her not too badly hurt so far.
*
"Ereshki, do not move from where you are!"*

The dire bat squeeks with panic and excitement at seeing her master, but happily stays away from the abomination before her as much as she can.

Ux Utanar, somewhat seeing the shape of the arachnoid monster at the bottom of the lobby, decides this is the most dangerous ennemy and that he must keep on applying pressure. 
*
"If you are honorable enough, come and fight with us without your teleporting antics. Be brave and face your death eye to eye!"*

His feet stable in the ground, his lance ready to stab whatever wants to come close, he takes a deep breath...and unleashes a thunderous lightning bolt. The electricity courses right through the gibbering many-eyed monster before him and towards the arachnoid ennemy. Bolts of electricity dance on their skins and ensnare them for a few moments.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action: go to X23. Ux Utanar might be eating some AoOs on the way, he hopes his AC (back to 36 now that the charging penalty is over) is high enough to ward them off (and potentially bounce back half the damage to the attackers). His conditional +3 shield bonus to AC remains targeted to O2. Ah, and his lesser crystal of arrow deflection on his shield grants him a +5 bonus to AC against ranged attacks.
Swift action: initiate a Fighting Challenge towards opponent O2 (the conditions of applicability are the same than for the Test of Mettle, so I suppose it applies as well). Ux Utanar now benefits from a +4 morale bonus on to-hit, damage and Will saves against that foe for 17 rounds.
Standard action: breath weapon between the upper left corner of square X23 and the lower left corner of square W14. This should catch both A1 and O2. Since this is an area of effect attack, the concealment due to the supernatural ability of A2 should not apply. Ux Utanar deals (7d6+4)[*26*] electricity damage, divided by 2 (because of the use of the Entangling Exhalation feat). Cooldown duration: (1d4)[*1*] rounds. Duration of the entangling effect and the added 1d6 electricity damage at the beginning of their turn: (1d4)[*3*].
Immediate action: since Ux Utanar is now adjacent to Myriad, if Myriad ever suffers physical damge before the start of Ux Utanar's next turn (and if she is still adjacent to him at that moment) then Ux Utanar spends his next turn's immediate action to use the Shield Ally class feature. The first attack for physical damage that Myriad would suffer is entirely transferred to Ux Utanar (and then, provided it's a melee attack, the Retributive Amulet will trigger and send back half of that to the attacker). All following physical attacks for that turn will be half transferred to Ux Utanar (and then again, Retributive Amulet).

Ereshki remains in total defense, except if Myriad's attacks have taken down A2. In this case she will roost right next to Ux Utanar in the W25-X24 squares.

Ah, in case an AoO must be rolled: he uses Stand Still as usual. Power Attack of 5: (1d20+18)[*31*] (add +4 if that's again O2) and damage (1d8+18)[*25*] (damage = Ref save to be allowed to keep moving, add +4 if that's again O2).

----------


## chaincomplex

*Myriad.* The aberration *A2* is not flanked as Ereshki does not threaten it. Nonetheless the first three of Myriad's attacks land, even through the present gloom. The changeling's feint works on the first attack. She sees the silhouette of her dagger slicing well into the creature, accompanied by a spray of foul blood smelling of rotting flesh, all too familiar in these horrid halls.

She heals 3 hp from the vampiric assault.

*Delja.* Her shining piece dispels the darkness, and her followup strike lands. The blade bites deep into the slick gray physiology of the aberration. The thing squeals like a human child.

The stench is going to take forever to wash off.

*Ux.* As Ux moved past it, the aberration *A2* attempted to bite Ux, but missed. The dragonborn's Fighting Challenge is successful. His lightning breath zaps both targets, but they appear to shrug off most of the damage. The aberration *A2* is entangled, but the arachnoid *O2* seems to move freely despite the coils of lightning winding about its form.

A smell of ozone joins the present odor.

*Myriad's Mule.* Cowers in its corner.

────────────────
*Aberration A1.* Its saucer eye flashes red! Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) or become paralyzed. Entangled in a field of electricity, it gibbers, upset.

*Aberration A4.* Moves from *AC21* to *AA23*, squeezing into the tight hall. Then its saucer eye flashes red! Delja, Myriad, and Ux (but not Ereshki this time) must make another Will save (DC 20) or become paralyzed.

*A New Foe Approaches.* Yet _another_ aberration (*A3*) comes into view, just behind the arachnoid. This one is curiously mute and behaved, simply staring at the party with its giant alien eye.

*Aberration A5.* Five-foot steps from *Z23* to *Y23* then full attacks Ux! Two slams, one bite, and two tentaclesnone manage to get through the dragonborn's defenses. *"More friends!"* it cries in its high-pitched voice, waving its gore-slick tentacles with excitement.

*Arachnoid O2.* The creature's deep voice rumbles in response to Ux, almost like laughter. A violent, unseen force sweeps the dragonborn's legs. Ux is being tripped! He must make a Strength check (DC 17) to fight the force and avoid falling prone.

A deep voice whispers into the minds of the entire party. Telepathy. *Why do you come here, outsiders? This toy world is ours by right of conquest... What do the interlopers seek?*

*Aberration A2.* Makes a full attack against Ux! Two slams, one hits for 11 hp damage. It bites but misses, then swipes with its tentacles twice but misses both times. Ux's _retributive amulet_ lashes out with power but the aberration shrugs it off. (All damage values are, and will be henceforth, given in pre-_amulet_ numbers.)

*"Dili said she wouldn't bite,"* it chitters. *"But she was a liar!"*

*Turn Order.* Arachnoid *O2* → Aberration *A2* → *Players' Block* → Aberration *A1* → Aberration *A4* → Aberration *A3* → Aberration *A5*.

----------


## Metastachydium

The darkness goes away, but now she smells like aberrant goo. Great. Delja sighs as she shrugs off to more waves of magic, almost as an afterthought. That the Spider's now asking stupid questions (but, _at least and at last_ in an actual language) barely even manages to annoy her. *Why? To kill you and your smelly friends. Of course. What does it look like?* she jabs at the Spider in Abyssal And at the aberration with her sword. Repeatedly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Defensive full attack (for AC 71 T 62):
(1d20+26)[*31*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*4*] cold and (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+21)[*25*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*1*] cold and (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+16)[*24*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*1*] cold and (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+11)[*16*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing plus (1d6)[*4*] cold and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Hissing in annoyance, Myriad takes in a sharp breath and mutters to herself through gritted teeth, *"This is going to suck...* before darting back the way she came, opening herself up to attacks from the creature in order to circle it (A2) in order to lay into it from behind, opposite of Ux, calling out to him, *"Ux, keep looking threatening right where you are, please! Thanks in advance!* 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/175*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

*Move Action* - 25' Move from W23 to U26

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the attack is against Flat-Footed AC

*Standard (Flanked) Attack VS Target A2 -* (1d20+29)[*39*] for (1d4+10)[*11*] Piercing, (1d6)[*4*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*32*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed DamagePrevious successful Bleeding Wounds cause -1 HP.
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

Depending on DM's rules for AoOs, (she never moved out of the threat _range_, but did change threatened _squares_), Myriad may be taking one (or more, if it has Combat Reflexes) AoOs while moving.

----------


## remetagross

A5 has taken an additional (1d6)[*4*] electricity damage at the beginning of its turn (unless you have rolled it already?).

*Spoiler: If Ux Utanar has not used his immediate action for Shield Ally during Myriad's turn:*
Show


A griffon-adorned medal resting on the chest of the knight, currently sprawled about on the floor in a rather ridiculous position ill-befitting a knight of his rank, flashes gold. In a blur of motion, the dragonborn is suddenly standing again on his feet, ready to continue the fight.

*Spoiler: If he does not have a swift action for the round anymore*
Show


Ux Utanar, surprised at having his legs swept from under his feet, stands up as fast as he can, knowing he exposes himself in the meantime. That monster has more resources than he thought it had.

*"We seek first to avenge the crew of this ship that you have killed, second to free its master that you have trapped. Do you wish to negociate that?"* speaks Ux Utanar in a clear and steady voice above the thunder of battle. 
*"Did you say that too?"* he whispers to Delja.
*"I am not moving, - Druce"* answers the dragonborn - he was on the verge of using another name for her in the heat of it.

Spinning about his great lance, the knight thrusts forward to the aberrant creature between Myriad and him. 
*"I am your foe now, don't get distracted by whoever is behind you."*
*Spoiler: If Ux Utanar has not used his immediate action for Shield Ally during Myriad's turn:*
Show


He then reverses his motion to lash out at the monstrosity behind him that, according to her allies, does not play by the rules (+20 bonus damage from Knight righteous outrage at a cheater).
*"So you would be Dili."* he mutters, panting. But he still locks gazes with the arachnoid monstrosity he is challenging between each blow of his spear.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


_If with a swift action:_
Immediate action: use the 1/day Medal of Steadfast Honor to get back up from prone. It might or might not trigger an AoO, depending on whether Ux Utanar has succeeded in warding A5 off in the corridor due to his previous AoO.
Full-round action: full-round attack, Power Attack of 2. Ux Utanar will attack A2 until it's dead. Once it is (or if Myriad's previous attack has killed it already), then all subsequent attacks are for A5.
Attack rolls: (1d20+24)[*30*], (1d20+19)[*30*], (1d20+14)[*28*], (1d20+9)[*18*]. No flanking bonus because of the Knight's Code. 
Damage rolls: (1d8+11)[*13*], (1d8+11)[*15*], (1d8+11)[*12*], (1d8+11)[*19*].
_If not:_
Move action: stand up from prone.
Standard action: melee attack agasint A2, take the first of the above rolls.



Ereshki, either paralyzed by fear or a supernatural effect, cawks miserably in her corner.

----------


## Metastachydium

Pained furrows form on Delja's forehead as she listens to the dragonborn address the obyrith. *Hells, Ux, why do you hate me so?* she grumbles.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* Only her first attack hits. She deals damage; as before, the creature seems unaffected by the cold.

*Myriad.* In order:

Aberration *A2* bites at the changeling but misses.Myriad's attack hits and gets the sneak attack off. Her dagger bites deep! She heals 4 hp from _vampiric weapon_.
*Ux.* In order:

He hits his attack of opportunity against *A5*. The creature is stopped in its tracks. Incidentally, it ends up falling prone due to the dragonborn's Bulwark of Defense.The first two of his attacks against *A2* hit. The first, by some trickery, fails to puncture the creature's foul skin. The second only draws a little ichor, but it does damage.Both the aberrations and arachoid are unaffected by the lightning damage from Ux's breath.Ereshki is not paralyzed.
*Myriad's Mule.* Is rooted to the spot. It is paralyzed! Its eyes are alight with terror.

────────────────
*Aberration A1.* Full attacks Delja. All attacks miss. *"Stand still or I can't give you medicine,"* it burbles.

*Aberration A4.* Uses a supernatural ability. Its eye flashes! Delja, Myriad, and Ux must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack. *"LET ME THROUGH,"* it screams in its awful voice.

*Aberration A3.* Moves from *U7* to *T12*, then from *T12* to *U18*. This one is silent.

*Aberration A5.* Stands up; if Ux has reach, this provokes an attack of opportunity. Moves from *Z23* to *Y23*, carefully advancing through the dragonborn's Bulwark of Defense; if Ux has reach, this would also provoke an attack of opportunity. *"Wait your turn,"* it chitters. *"Did you hear about the silver dragon who ate their spawn?"*

*Arachnoid O2.* The party notices that the creature's wounds seem to be rapidly closing on their own. It telepathically responds to the whole party, its deep voice booming in their minds, *Curious! I would ask how you arrived here, but I have no interest in deals. If these failures of flesh-shaping do not overcome you, meet us in the chamber yonder for the final battle you so desire...* It uses a spell-like ability, and teleports away in a flash of magic.

It is gone.

*Aberration A2.* Uses a supernatural ability. Its eye flashes! Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) must make another Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack.

The creature drools something foul, though this fortunately precludes it from speaking nonsense this round.

*Turn Order.* Aberration *A2* → *Players' Block* → Aberration *A1* → Aberration *A4* → Aberration *A3* → Aberration *A5*.

----------


## Metastachydium

_Great._ The Spider is gone to get ready for a showdown and here they are, stuck with these Things and their stupid flashing eyes. *It's funny that you'd say that.* Delja replies to the aberration, mostly to vent, before she'd go on and try to remove its eye.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Another defensive full-attack (for AC 71 T 62): (1d20+26)[*40*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical piercing (and cold iron if she changed it or adamantine if she didn't) plus (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+21)[*26*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing (and cold iron if she changed it or adamantine if she didn't) plus (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+16)[*29*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing (and cold iron if she changed it or adamantine if she didn't) plus (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+11)[*16*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] magical piercing (and cold iron if she changed it or adamantine if she didn't) plus (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## remetagross

Armed with his lance, Ux Utanar jabs again at the one-eyed horror before him as it tries to come closer. He feels once again the magic of these creatures trying to wrest control of his body away from him. For the briefest moment, the knight feels his body starting to petriffy in place, his motion slowing down against his will. But he thinks about the soulbound mage he has come to free. He cannot allow himself to stop there. Ux Utanar brings about a surge of willpower, and he is free again. 
*"Let's finish these, and then we'll pursue the spider-thing!"*

He brings about his weight left and right to fend off the monster facing him. Seeing how the creature warded off most of his previous blows, he leans in more into his next attacks, trading accuracy for penetrating power. Ereshki cawks to encourage her master, but has not been given the order to attack; she is happy to follow her instincts of not facing a creature with that many tentacles and that few eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar has reach because of his lance, so he is allowed an AoO against O5, possibly preventing it once again to come closer. But only one, since he doesn't have Combat Reflexes. Attack roll: (1d20+24)[*44*], Ux Utanar cannot take advantage of the +4 to-hit against a prone opponent because that would be an unfair advantage for him. Damage roll (1d8+12)[*16*], turned into a Ref save of (10+damage) to be allowed to move. 

*Full-round action* for a full-round attack against O5. Ux Utanar goes with a Power Attack of 4. Attack rolls: (1d20+22)[*42*], (1d20+17)[*26*], (1d20+12)[*31*], (1d20+7)[*24*], damage rolls: (1d8+16)[*22*], (1d8+16)[*19*], (1d8+16)[*20*], (1d8+16)[*18*]. 
In case there is at least one hit, *swift action* to trigger the Sudden Stunning property of the lance. A5 must make a DC 31 Will saving throw or be _stunned_ for 1 round.

In case that's needed, here's an extra AoO rolled in advance: (1d20+22)[*27*], (1d8+16)[*19*], still using Stand Still.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad's cheery voice, which is rather off-putting in the current situation, calls out from behind her current target, *"You're the best, Ux!"* A moment later, everyone can just catch the sing-song chorus of a disturbing lullaby emerge from her vicinity in a hauntingly beautiful falsetto punctuated by wet squelching stabbing sounds.
*"There shant be trumpet, flute, or drum,
The single sound, a whispered snick.
For if your bad, the Legion comes,
Dagger flashing, dagger quick..."*  
*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/179*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

*Move Action* - None

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the first attack is against Flat-Footed AC.

*Full (Flanked) Attack VS Target A2 -* (1d20+27)[*28*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*29*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+22)[*24*] for (1d4+10)[*11*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*32*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+27)[*30*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] Piercing, (1d6)[*6*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*22*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+17)[*19*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] Piercing, (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*18*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed DamagePrevious successful Bleeding Wounds cause* -2 HP*.
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

*Perform (Sing)* - Creepy Lullaby (1d20+30)[*44*] because....reasons?

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* Her first and third attacks hit, dealing piercing and force damage both times.

*Ux.* Results:

His attack of opportunity on *A5* hits, forcing the creature to remain in place at *Z23*.His first, second, and third attacks hit, dealing piercing damage each time. This creature is less resistant to his attacks.The creature is stunned.
*Myriad.* Her feint succeeds. Her first and third attacks hit, dealing piercing damage both times and healing her for 1 hp and 6 hp respectively.

Aberration *A2* collapses to the floor, dead. Its body remains an obstacle.

────────────────
*Aberration A1.* Its eye flashes with power. Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack. *"I AM HELPING,"* it screams. It seems moved by Myriad's lullaby, though its exact mood is impossible to read.

*Aberration A4.* Its eye flashes with power. Delja, Myriad, and Ux must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack. *"The dragon demanded her meal,"* it chitters. *"So they made her wyrmling into a pie!"*

*Aberration A3.* It moves to attack Delja, squeezing between another aberration and the wall.

_Move Action._ Moves from *U18* to *U21*._Standard Action._ Bites at Delja and hits. The nixie takes 13 hp damage and must make a Fortitude save (DC 23) to avoid contracting poison. Its teeth drip with a foul orange substance that seeps into the bite wound.
The creature maintains its silence.

*Aberration A5.* Cannot actand arguably just as importantly, cannot speak.

*Turn Order.* *Players' Block* → Aberration *A1* → Aberration *A4* → Aberration *A3* → Aberration *A5*.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Skipping around the now-dead abomination, Myriad continues to hum the same melody as the fragment of lullaby she was singing the chorus of just a moment earlier. Twirling around Delja with a flourish, she lunges at her new target with a faint before deftly switching to an actual attack from Delja's side but apparently slips on some previously unseen spatter on the ground, missing the creature entirely. 

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/186*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

*Move Action* - 30' move from around the corpse from U26 to W22

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint A1 (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the first attack is against Flat-Footed AC.

*Standard Attack VS Target A1 -* (1d20+27)[*28*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] Piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*25*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage *(CRITICAL MISS)*
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Yes, ugly, you sure* Delja doesn't quite get to finish her sentence. Did Did that thing just _bite_ her? It barely stings, of course, but surprise makes her blink twice, quite confused, all the same. That's not _exactly_ something that happens to her often. She _really_ need to pull her faeces together, starting _now_. *Druce, right-forward.* she barks, lowering herself into a half-crouch before kicking her whole gaunt body forward to roll through the thicket of tentacles before her. *Let's clean this up quick.* she adds, back-stabbing the silent one in retaliation. *And for rot's sake, stop it with the creepy songs!*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja suggests that Myriad 5' step to X21 next round; she Tumbles under A1 to U20 herself, setting up a flank: Tumble: (1d20+27)[*34*] (if she draws an AoO anyway, she has AC 79, T 70 against it); she then
attacks A3 defensively: (1d20+26)[*35*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] and (1d4)[*2*] force.

----------


## remetagross

"Come to me, Ereshki!" says the dragonborn without looking directly at her. They have both shaken away the paralysing effect. The dire bat is happy to finally fly above the unmoving corpse of the aberration that had locked her away in the corner, screeching as she meets her master again. Ux Utanar swiftly hauls himself aboard with one hand and suddenly he is where he belongs once more: on the saddle of his trusted mount, a valiant Knight of Bahamut. _I feel incomplete whenever I fight without you. And so do you, don't you?_ In the heat of battle, the dire bat screeches with excitement.

Guiding Ereshki with his knees, Ux Utanar turns his attention away from the stunned aberration - there is no fairness in attacking a foe unable to defend itself - and instead lends a scaly hand to his two friends. 
*"You have a new ennemy here. Face me!"*
Lunging above the slight frame of Myriad, Ux Utanar spears through the cornered aberration with vigor. Ereshki, intimidated by the unnatural creature, is unable to attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar keeps his Shield Block towards A5: his AC raises from 36 to 39 against A5 only. 
*Free action:* asks Ereshki to move to W23-X24, flying above the dead A2, 5ft from the ground. Since there is no danger for Ereshki here, I assume that doesn't count as using the animal trick "Come", which is required to make animals move where they would normally not go.
*Free action:* fast mount on Ereshki. This is allowed as Ux Utanar still has a move action available for this round. Auto-success on the Ride check: Ux Utanar can always take 10 on them, and so rolls a 40 (the DC is 20).
*Full-round action:* full-round attack against A1. This is possible because his lance gives him a 10ft reach, and he can measure the starting point of that reach from any corner that Ereshki occupies. The attack roll does not include the flanking bonus, but does include the +1 for attack from a superior position (since I assume Ereshki flying at 5ft of elevation makes it so that Ux Utanar is higher than A1. Power Attack of 2. Attack rolls: (1d20+25)[*45*], (1d20+20)[*37*], (1d20+15)[*28*], (1d20+10)[*11*], damage rolls: (1d8+12)[*18*], (1d8+12)[*17*], (1d8+12)[*16*], (1d8+12)[*14*].
*Swift action:* in case one of these hits, then Ux Utanar activates once again the Sudden Stunning ability. Will save DC 31 to prevent stunning from happening.

In case A5 wants to move in again, it will eat that Stand Stilling AoO: attack roll (1d20+25)[*31*], Ref save DC to be allowed to move: 10+(1d8+12)[*18*]

Once during the following round, if Ereshki is attacked, Ux Utanar uses the Mounted Combat feat to replace her AC with the result of a Ride check. Taking 10 on that check gives 40. So, against the first attack that targets Ereshki before the start of Ux Utanar's next round, her AC is 40 (the feat does not specify what happens to her touch or flat-footed AC, though).

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* Attack hits and deals piercing damage.

*Ux.* Critical does not confirm. First two attacks hit and each deal piercing damage. Aberration 1 is stunned!

*Myriad's Mule.* Still stunned. It is terrified.

────────────────
*Aberration 1.* Is stunned and does not act. Drool spills from its maw.

*Aberration 4.* *"MOVE MOVE MOVE"* it screams.

_Standard Action._ Uses supernatural ability. Its eye flashes with power! Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed.
*Aberration 3.* It remains silent.

_Full-Round Action._ Full attacks Delja, missing all attacks._5-ft. Step._ Steps from *U21* to *U22*.
*Aberration 5.* It tries to stun the party then closes with Ux.

_Standard Action._ Uses supernatural ability. Its eye flashes with power! Delja, Myriad, and Ux (and Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed._Move Action._ Moves from *Z23* to *Y23*, dodging Ux's attack._Free Action._ Giggles and drools. Very disgusting.
────────────────

*Players' Block* → *Aberration 1* → *Aberration 4* → *Aberration 3* → *Aberration 5* ↺

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja grimaces as the silent one tries to shuffle away and towards Myriad. *Look at me, ugly. Look. At. Me.* she hisses at the thing, springing into the air and pushing herself off the wall with a graceful kick to stab at the creature from above. And from behind. Thrice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja free action yells stuff; then
swift action initiates Sudden Leap within A3's threatened area (drawing an AoO (AC 79 T 70 due to Enhanced Mobility)) to leap at (drum roll) *U21* (Jump: (1d20+17)[*34*], not that she really needs it); and
full-attacks defensively (for AC 71 T 62):
(1d20+26)[*40*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical piercing (adamantine or cold iron; I'm not quite sure which) plus (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+21)[*28*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] magical piercing (adamantine or cold iron; I'm not quite sure which) plus (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+16)[*22*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical piercing (adamantine or cold iron; I'm not quite sure which) plus (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+11)[*27*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing (adamantine or cold iron; I'm not quite sure which) plus (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Following through with her previous failed stab, Myriad uses the momentum to spin and slide further along the abomination's side, assuming a flanking position opposite Delja. Leading with a Faint as usual, Myriad begins another flurry of attacks with a grim and slightly manic smile across her currently dwarven features.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/186*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

*Move Action* (Free Action) 5' Step from W22 to X21

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint A1 (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the first attack is against Flat-Footed AC.

*Full (Flanked) Attack VS Target A1 -* (1d20+27)[*41*] for (1d4+10)[*13*]  Piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*28*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+22)[*35*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] Piercing, (1d6)[*6*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*18*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+17)[*18*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*25*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] Piercing, (1d6)[*5*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*27*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar is annoyed to see the monster he had locked down in the narrow lobby succeeding in evading his vigilant thrust. Leaving the now-stunned monster to his comrades, the dragonborn turns back in the direction of his old friend Aberration A5. 
*Now is the time to put an end to it.* Ereshki shakes off the paralyzing effects, motivated by her devotion to her rider.

He jabs left and right, heaving with all his might behind each motion of his lance. His mount encourages him with both frightened and excited screeches.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full-round action: full-round attack on A5, Power Attack of 3. Attack rolls: (1d20+24)[*39*], (1d20+19)[*23*], (1d20+14)[*17*], (1d20+9)[*10*], damage roll: (1d8+14)[*19*], (1d8+14)[*21*], (1d8+14)[*15*], (1d8+14)[*21*].

In case someone somewhere triggers an AoO in the next round: (1d20+24)[*26*], Ref save DC 10 + (1d8+14)[*20*] to keep moving.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* The first two attacks hit, and each deal piercing and force damage.

*Myriad.* The first two attacks hit, and each deal piercing and sneak attack damage. The changeling heals for 2 hp and 6 hp damage respectively.

Aberration 1 collapses to the ground, lifeless. Foul ichor spills from its mortal wounds across the floor.

*Ux.* The first attack hits and deals piercing damage.

────────────────
*Aberration 4.* Moves up and tries to paralyze the party.

_Move Action._ Moves from *AA23* to *Z23*._Standard Action._ Uses supernatural ability. Its eye flashes with power! Delja and Ux (and Ereshki) must make a Will save (DC 20) or be paralyzed. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack._Free Action._ Its screaming continues incessantly, growing even louder and shifting a pitch up. Eventually it reaches cacophonous heights, its immense voice joined by the chamber's powerful echoes. For the next round, all creatures within 60 feet must make a Listen check (DC 20) to be able to understand each other.
*"AaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"*
*Aberration 3.* Focuses on the dragonborn. It remains silent, not that anyone would be able to hear anything it might say in these conditions.

_Full-Round Action._ Full attacks Ux with two slams, one bite, and two tentacles. All miss.
*Aberration 5.* Its maw opens and moves, as if speaking. It is hard to hear anything.

_Full-Round Action._ Full attacks Ux with two slams, one bite, and two tentacles. One slam hits, dealing 10 hp damage and 1 Constitution damage. One bite hits, dealing 17 hp damage and inflicting poison (DC 23 Fortitude save negates). Foul orange venom glistens in its maw. Given damage values are raw and do not factor in defenses._Retributive Amulet._ The dragonborn's protections kick in! Aberration 5 is dealt backlash damage. The backlash does not penetrate the creature's defenses.
────────────────

*Players' Block* → *Aberration 4* → *Aberration 3* → *Aberration 5* ↺

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja pinches the bridge of her nose in frustration. These slugmounds are just _horrible_ and apparently they _hate_ her poor, sensitive ears. *UX! KILL THE DAMN THING ALREADY!* she attempts to outyell the scream, just as she tries to catch Myriad's attention with a couple of quick, violent motions of her left arm before she'd lower herself again to dart forward and under the silent aberration with her blade snapping forward to bite into it once more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


D. tumbles to T23: Tumble: (1d20+27)[*42*]; her AC against AoOs is 79 T 70; and
she attacks once, defensively (for AC 71 T 62): (1d20+26)[*42*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical piercing (adamantine? cold iron?) plus (1d4)[*2*] force.

Listen checks to hear the others are at +24 and therefore automatically succesful.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Bouncing from her now-dead foe, the stab-happy changeling slides toward the large abomination being surrounded by her comrades at Delja's request. Wincing at the thing's keening wail, she yells herself, *"This is terrible battle music but I've still heard worse from a bard or two!"* Pausing only a moment to take in her companion's positions, she nods and lays into the new target.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/195*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear

*Move Action* (Free Action) 5' Step from X21 to W21

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint A3 (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 60 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *56* (Additional -8 for a total of 48 _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the first attack is against Flat-Footed AC.

*Full (Flanked) Attack VS Target A3 -* (1d20+29)[*49*] for (1d4+10)[*14*]  Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*26*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+24)[*29*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] Piercing, (1d6)[*3*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*16*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+19)[*33*] for (1d4+10)[*11*] Piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*22*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage(1d20+14)[*28*] for (1d4+10)[*13*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*27*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar shrugs off the poison, but the bite stinged anyway.
*"Ah, will you stop that? What did you just say, Delja!?"* he yells. 

All the while, he spears about the creature facing him. _They're tougher than what they look, but I least I've succeeded in warding them off so far._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Full-round action*: full-round attack versus A5, power attack of 3.
Attack rolls: (1d20+24)[*28*], (1d20+19)[*37*], (1d20+14)[*28*], (1d20+9)[*15*]. Damage rolls: (1d8+14)[*21*],  (1d8+14)[*22*],  (1d8+14)[*22*],  (1d8+14)[*22*].
*Swift action*: sudden stunning in case there's one hit, Will save DC 31 to avoid being stunned.

----------


## Metastachydium

*I SAID KILL THE ROTTEN SCREECHER ALREADY!* the nixie yells back. Typical Ux, not hearing things like that.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* Tumble is successful. Attack hits, and deals piercing and force damage.

*Myriad.* Bluff is successful. All attacks hit, and all deal piercing and precision damage. Myriad heals 1, 3, 2, and 1 hp respectively.

Aberration 3 falls to the ground, dead.

*Ux.* Only the second attack hits, dealing piercing damage. He successfully stuns *A5*.

────────────────
*Aberration 4.* Reaches past *A5* to strike Ux.

_Full-Round Action._ Full attacks Ux with two slams and two tentacles. (It attempts to bite but is not in range.) The second slam hits, dealing 14 bludgeoning and 1 Constitution damage. The second tentacle hits, dealing 8 bludgeoning damage._Retributive Amulet._ Surges with power. Aberration 4 is hit by the backlash. The energy dissipates harmlessly against its thick skin._Free Action._ As *A3* falls, Aberration 4's screaming grows to an inhuman volume. All beings within 60 feet must make a Listen check (DC 25) or be unable to hear anything besides the screaming. The screams are building to some crescendo.
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*Aberration 5.* Stunned and unable to act.

*Initiative.* Turn order:

Players' BlockAberration 4Aberration 5

----------


## Metastachydium

The unceasing scream begins to translate into a constant, throbbing pain inside Delja's skull. She's had quite enough of that, and apparently, Ux Utanar is not going to get his priorities straight anytime soon. Wordlessly, she springs forward and over the sad heap that used to be the silent aberration to duck under the mounted knight and speed into the narrow corridor, intent on slipping past both slugmounds  and on feeding the Screamer something pointy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Alright, Delja swift action initiates Sudden Leap for a 10' Jump: (1d20+17)[*23*];
move action Tumbles to AA 23 (Swift Tumbler; she can move 25'): (1d20+27)[*41*], increasing her AC to 79 T 70 against AoOs and gaining concealment for the round (Child of Shadow stance); if all goes well, she then
standard action attacks A4 defensively (AC 71 T 62): [roll]1d20+26[roll] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical piercing, (1d6)[*6*] precision (Precise Strike; I kind of forgot she has it) and (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Spoiler: That Attack roll, again*
Show

(1d20+26)[*44*]; see damage in the previous post.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Spinning around, Myriad steps towards Ux and lets out a blast of eldritch power with her offhand towards the only thread within line-of-sight without hesitation.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear


*Listen Check* to hear others (1d20+27)[*35*]

*Move Action* (Free Action) 5' Step from W21 to W22

*Eldritch Blast (Range Touch Attack) VS Target A5 -* (1d20+20)[*35*] for (3d6)[*13*] Eldritch Blast Damage

----------


## remetagross

For once, Ux Utanar is glad he possesses such a poor sense of hearing.
*"I HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING DELJA WHAT DID YOU SAY?"*

All the while, he grimaces as the toxic tentacles of the screaming thing sap vitality out of him. *I should clear the way before that monster so that Myriad can come in.*
He furiously attacks the previously-stunned aberration that has just come back to its senses.
*"Pay attention, the fight is going on here."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Full-round action:* full-round attack versus A5, power attack of 3.
Attack rolls: (1d20+24)[28], (1d20+19)[37], (1d20+14)[28], (1d20+9)[15]. Damage rolls: (1d8+14)[21], (1d8+14)[22], (1d8+14)[22], (1d8+14)[22].
*Swift action:* sudden stunning in case there's one hit, Will save DC 31 to avoid being stunned.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* The nixie deftly slips through the gaps in the corridor that organically open and close with the movement of the aberrations she is dodging. She tumbles safely without taking any attacks of opportunity. Her attack critically hits, and deals piercing, force, and precision damage.

Aberration 4's screaming ends abruptly as its voice mangles from the interruption. Blessed silence returns to the chamberor, well, it is still quite loud with only the sounds of fizzling arcane energy and steel on bark-like flesh, but at least none of the adversaries are making a peep.

*Myriad.* Her eldritch blast hits, but dissipates harmlessly against Aberration 5's skin. It has spell resistance!

*Ux.* His first three attacks hit (none critically). He deals piercing damage.

Aberration 5 falls dead. Its fleshy mass fills the hallway; its body remains an obstacle. It is a DC 30 Escape Artist check (free action part of movement) to squeeze past it without slowing down; a DC 25 Escape Artist check (free action part of movement) to squeeze past it as difficult terrain; alternatively, it weighs 500 pounds. (See: carrying rules.)

────────────────
*Aberration 4.* It tries pathetically to resume screaming but only a small, choked, *"aaaaaaaaaa,"* escapes its maw.

_Full-Round Action._ It full attacks Delja with two slams, one bite, and two tentacles. Only the last tentacle hits, dealing 7 hp damage.
*Turn Order.* Players, Aberration 4.

----------


## Metastachydium

Fantastic. She's hit. By this gibbering joke of a slimeheap. Again, it's not going to leave so much as a bruise on her skin, but her sad, tired mind and ego felt it all the same. *F-finally.* she hisses grumpily; she might not be as good as new, but at least she _did_ make the thing stop screaming. She better make sure it will not resume it. _Ever._ Maintaining her stance, she lashes out four times.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Simple full attack, defensively (AC 71 T 62); no movement so no concealment:
(1d20+26)[*37*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] magic P and (1d6)[*6*] precision plus (1d4)[*4*] force;
(1d20+26)[*39*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magic P and (1d6)[*4*] precision plus (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+26)[*28*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magic P and (1d6)[*5*] precision plus (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+26)[*32*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magic P and (1d6)[*4*] precision plus (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Pausing to look down at her left hand with furrowed brows, she shakes it out with a frown and steps around Ux to get line-of-sight on the _next_ target before pointing at _that_ one and trying another eldritch blast.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:* Already Clear


*Move Action* (Free Action) 5' Step from W22 to V23

*Eldritch Blast (Range Touch Attack) VS Target A4 -* (1d20+17)[*23*] for (3d6)[*10*] Eldritch Blast Damage (if it does _not_ have has Spell Resistance equal to or greater than (1d20+2)[*15*])

----------


## remetagross

*"Almost there!"* shouts Ux Utanar to encourage himself and his comrades. The unmoving corpse before him proves a little cumbersome to maneuver around, but the length of his weapon allows him to fight past it. He directs the attention of the last remaining aberration towards him so as to offer it a proper confrontation, all while jabbing left and right.
*"Look at me, monster! I am going to finish you off."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full-round action: full-round attack on A4, thanks to Ux Utanar's 10ft reach. Power attack of 4. Attack rolls: (1d20+23)[*28*], (1d20+18)[*36*], (1d20+13)[*28*], (1d20+8)[*13*]. Damage rolls: (1d8+16)[*18*],  (1d8+16)[*21*],  (1d8+16)[*22*],  (1d8+16)[*22*].

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja.* All her attacks hit, each dealing piercing, precision, and force damage.

Aberration 4 is grievously wounded. Great gashes ooze ichor across its body.

*Myriad.* Her eldritch blast does not hit.

*Ux.* Only his second attack hits, dealing piercing damage.

This appears to be _just_ enoughAberration 4 falls dead. Combat has concluded.

────────────────
Silence falls over the hall. The smell is indescribable, at the same time acrid and rotten. The party themselves are covered in the nauseating gore.

Somewhere to the south, muffled chains clank behind thick doors.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar, at first, does not speak. He enjoys the newfound silence. After a few seconds of contentment, he calmly unhorses Ereshki and starts to summarily wipe her fur clean of blood and gore with his gauntlet. The beast squeaks with pleasure. His levitating shield floats back in his back, and he sheathes his lance. The poor-eared dragonborn, his ears still ringing from the deafening cry of the dead thing, is completely oblivious to the distant clanking of chains.

*"Well. That was a challenge for the ears. And I'm not speaking about your singing, Druce. Are you both alright?"*

He walks a few paces around.

*"I am mostly unharmed. These monsters seem to be rank-and-file minions, whereas the real deal was that teleporting arachnoid thing...Have you noticed it was starting to heal back during the fight? It'll prove a worthier challenge. How about we went back to that control room and ask for some more scrying? We could make sure in which direction it has gone."*

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja grimaces as she begins slowly clambering through the two bodies to reunite with her allies. *Well, I'm reeking and scratched up a tad.* she grumbles. How did that even happen? *And not in a way that I like much.* she adds, just as grumpily. *You, Ux? What's a mostly these days?*

----------


## remetagross

The dragonborn grimaces in answers as he pats himself in the knee where he was hit by the aberrant tentacles.
*"Some of these attacks were life-draining. You don't happen to be able to heal that kind of damage, do you? Apart from that, I've got some very minor scratches here and there."*
Ereshki screeches indignantly.

*"Ah, yes, sorry old friend"* chuckles the knight. 
*"That one did suffer more than us. Can you tend to her wounds, too?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

*In more than one way, actually.* Delja's head nods as it emerges from the mouth of the corridor. Once she's done extracting herself, she drops to the floor, cross-legged and shrugs her backpack off her shoulders, placing the shining coin beside herself on the ground. *Come over here, you big lizard.* she says pulling a short, thick rod and then two sturdy belts out of the bag, poking the knight with the former the moment he gets close enough, tossing it back into the sack afterwards to activate one of the belts on herself. *I'm not sure I have enough juice to fix up your buddy, on the other hand.* she admits in the meantime, looking around to locate their changeling. *Druce?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar regains his lost Constitution!
Delja selfishly heals for (2d8)[*15*] points!

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Peering at her companions as they seem to be talking to each other, she gives a start of surprise when they look at her expectantly.

*"....WHAT?"*

Cleaning her blade on a clean patch of her pants before slipping her dagger into her belt, Myriad tilts her head and starts popping herself in the temple until a glob of...something splurts out of her ear cánal. Eyeing the awful warily, she does the same to the other ear and shudders as she swallows hard before murmuring *"I...need a hot bath. Think we all do. With soap. ALL the soap."* Shrugging in a 'what can you do' sort of 'oh well' gesture, she does some light stretching and calls out, *"I'm good when you guys are."*


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## remetagross

*"This will do, thank you"*, says Ux Utanar as he feels reinvigorated. He then turns to Myriad and chuckles.

*"Hey, Druce, look at that place. A wizard did it. Hells if he hasn't incorporated a bathroom somewhere. We'll ask the magical butler about that, too. Shall we proceed? Ah, Ereshki, you'd better come with us, if you can manage. You are too wounded to be left alone guarding".* He gently pats her on her snout.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If everyone is ready to go, Ux suggest we all moved back to the control room, with Ereshki squeezing at half speed to progress in the air (this is an automatic Handle Animal success skill check for the "Come" trick).

----------


## Metastachydium

*Well, that was gross.* Delja remarks in perfect deadpan as Whatever that thing's supposed to be evacuates Myriad's ears. She tosses one of the belts back into her bag and rises, stepping closer to Ereshki and unloading the remaining charges from the one she's just used onto the bat, before putting the now inert item away and shouldering the sack again. *I'll have our rear. Let's roll.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ereshki heals for (4d8)[*22*] points (we aren't in initiative, so D. used the two charges separately).

----------


## remetagross

The bat screeches with pleasure as some of her wounds knit back - a deep gash on her left wing and a broken hind leg. 
*"She says it's appreciated"*, comments the dragonborn with a smirk.

Once they proceed to the control room, Ux Utanar asks aloud.*
"Erm...magical servant? Spectral controller? Ectoplasmic butler? Whatever your title, could you appear again and tell us the current whereabouts of the three previous creatures you've displayed to us? And a bathroom, too."*

----------


## chaincomplex

Even with the defeated aberrations, the summoned mule whimpers and sidles to the other corner of the hall (moving from *X28* to *U28*)hardly an improvement from its original position. It continues to cower before the foul, hulking, if lifeless, bodies. Sickly gray joins thick red and orange viscera. The place looks as horrid as it smells.

The party moves back into the clean, lit western passage, a minor reprieve from the filth of the main hall. Ereshki squeezes in after the party, a comical ball of fluff with two eyes peeking out, taking up most of the space. It is pulling itself forward as much as it is shuffling, claws finding grooves in the paneled walls for leverage, making soft taps and creaks as it goes, adding to the sounds of the party's footsteps.

────────────────
The party arrives at *J32* and the dragonborn calls out. The lights of the wall sconces flicker, casting shadows across the seats and panels. In a moment, the apparition materializes at *N35*, spectral livery billowing in nonexistent wind, and responds in Draconic: *"The remaining lower planes denizens are in the southwesternmost chamber. I count two living, five deceased within said chamber."* It pauses. *"I am also sorry to inform our guests that all nonessential functions aboard the Five Pebbles were deactivated prior to anchoring. This includes our lavatories. Related log: 'Overdue maintenance, docking prep.' Responsible crew: Navigator Teru. Time of log: six hundred and twenty-two hours ago."* The log is recited in Common, with a peculiar dialect probably not native to Faerûn.

Another pause. *"There is a logged response: 'WHY IS THIS SHIP SUCH A DISASTER WAITING TO HAPPEN, LITERALLY NOTHING WORKS.' Recorded by: Engineer Sunsdóttir. Time of log: five hundred and ninety-one hours ago."* As before, the log is recitedor rather, screamedin Common.

And then another pause. *"This one also has a logged response: 'Look, we're heading into Dymos. The Pebbles will take damage. Rather refit and fix this thing all in one go. We'll delay until after we return.' Recorded by: Navigator Teru. Time of log: five hundred and ninety hours ago."*

----------


## Metastachydium

Ignoring the bathroom bits of the conversation, Delja nods along thoughtfully, leaning against a conveniently located couch and smearing dead aberration sludge all over it. *Dymos.* she repeats aloud, slowly and loudly, mostly for Myriad's benefit. *Thank you, Pilot.* she says then, off-handedly, but in a fairly pleasant tone. _Ectoplasmic Butler?_ Really? Ux Utanar's manners really need some polishing, weird as it may be for _her_ of all people to pick up on that. *Two quick questions.* she goes on, in the same troglodytic Draconic as before. *One; where's the Pebbles right now, again? Two; are the five dead dead-dead or the* she makes a number of swift gestures with her coin hand as she look for the right word. *more mobile sort?*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Considering thoughtfully, Myriad follows-up with a question of her own. *"Also, Pilot, is there any contingency for like...cleaning of organic hazards?"* Gesturing at herself and her companions' gore-covered bodies, she continues, *"...or a way to rig existing services up to function again? I'll be honest, I'm sneaky as the nine hells, but that won't help us help you if the creepy invaders can smell us coming."* 

Turning to her companions, she muses as an afterthought, *"I'm thinking I need to invest in like... a whole bundle of eternal wands of prestidigitation or something just to clean up on missions like this. I'm sticky in places that should not be sticky. Um....while in public or polite company, at least."* She frowns and picks at her gore-soaked pants uncomfortably.


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja narrows her eyes in a display of pure, undiluted _pain_ and begins massaging the bridge of her nose with all her available fingers. Druce, I _Really_ didn't _need_ to know that.

----------


## chaincomplex

To Delja, Pilot responds: *"The Pebbles currently has no material location; it is contained within its own generated demiplane, which is anchored to a point within the planar metropolis of Sigil."* It pauses as it considers the nixie's second question. *"The full mobility status of the deceased within the aft compartment is not on record. I assess that they have not moved within the past hour, however."*

To Myriad, Pilot responds: *"Answer to query unknown. Related log: 'What about decontamination?' Recorded by: Marine Diligence. Time of log: five hundred and fifty-eight hours ago.

"Log: 'This is going to be a scry-and-die at a mile. No exposure risk. But if for some reason you've got something on you, just go on and stroll through the hall wards. It'll clean you right up.' Recorded by: Pathfinder Nokor. Time of log: five hundred and fifty-eight hours ago.

"Log: 'Normally I wouldn't feel the need to say this, but Dili being Dili I stress to all crew: the hall wards will rip you apart. Well maybe Dili will survive but the rest of you won't, and I assure Dili it will still hurt like the Nine Hells. Just shower and use one of the cleric scrolls if you've caught a bug.' Recorded by: Engineer Sunsdóttir. Time of log: five hundred and fifty-seven hours ago.

"Log: 'Right, well I'm off to plant the marker. By this time tomorrow we should be back with that damned book. Don't worry about decontamination, if we're close enough to get exposed to anything we're already dead. Without our navigator youwestand no chance against the abominations in close combat. Ugh, not looking forward to this jump. Dymos used to be so beautiful.' Recorded by: Pathfinder Nokor. Time of log: two hundred and sixteen hours ago."*

Pilot falls silent.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar sits on a couch that faces the hallway they just came from.*
"Umm...would there be any of these cleric scrolls around here, Pilot?" he asks aloud.*

*"Also, do you gals have a clue of what that Dymos place might be? I gather it's a plane of some sort. Pilot, can you tell us more about that place?"*

----------


## Metastachydium

*That'll have to do.* Delja nods thankfully in Pilot's general direction. *And yes, let's set our priorities straight. We figure out the death world issue, kill those damn things and then you can clean up all you want.* The nixie grimaces before adding *Unless we can do that quick and* dirty? Not quite. *quick. Either way, I don't want to hear any more about it, Druce.*

----------


## chaincomplex

Myriad searches her memory for knowledge of any plane called Dymos. There is nothing.

To Ux, Pilot, in an oddly snide tone, responds *"I am not equipped with inventory management abilities. I cannot comment on the presence or absence of scrolls, clerical or otherwise.

"Dymos is a natural demiplane. It is registered as a planar trade city. I however have no recent records of trade on Dymos. There are: three hundred and twenty-one logs relating to 'Dymos'. Analyzing logs for importance...

"Log: 'Our navigator is back, from Arcem. He has bad news. Another world's gone, this one called Dymos. Never heard of it.' Recorded by: Engineer Sunsdóttir. Time of log: eight hundred and twelve hours ago.

"Log: 'Lovely world in miniature run by mercanes. There's a planar trade port there, been many times back when I ran with my old crew. Is it really gone?' Recorded by: Pathfinder Nokor. Time of log: eight hundred and twelve hours ago.

"Log: 'It's really gone. Teru's headed there to find out why. In the meantime he sent me to inform you all to prepare for another jump. We got a week, maybe two. Says this one's going to be hot so don't skimp.' Recorded by: Quartermaster Tsana. Time of log: eight hundred and eleven hours ago.

"Log: 'The navigator stopped by to mention that we're aiming to snatch and grab an artifactone of the books of vile darknessthat supposedly blew up Dymos. This isn't our first run involving one of the books so you all know what to do. Except you, Fist, you need to learn the procedure from Burtrann.' Recorded by: Engineer Sunsdóttir. Time of log: seven hundred and sixty-six hours ago."*

Pilot falls silent.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Ominous.* Delja quips without any apparent conviction. *Anything we need to know about the capabilities of the late crew effortlessly slaughtered while trying to do what we are trying to do here, Pilot?* she muses in the same deadpan tone, only shifting ever so slightly closer to the apparition, covering some _more_ of the couch in aberrant slugslime.

----------


## chaincomplex

To Delja, Pilot answers, *"The de facto commander would be Engineer Sunsdóttir, formerly a cleric of Gearsmith Arnaglaerus, and her lieutenant is Quartermaster Tsana, formerly an artificer of the Union Gleaners. Pathfinder Nokor leads the ground branch, formerly commando of the abd Multahib. Marine Diligence, background unknown. Marine Burtrann, formerly a Cipher of the Transcendent Order. Marine Fist, background unknown. The owner and shipwright of the Five Pebbles is Navigator Teruand the binder of yours truly."* The apparition bows.

It continues. *"At the time of quarantine breach, Navigator Teru was immediately subject to trap the soul and wish by the foreign artifact. The intruders broke out and slew most of the rest of the crew without resistance, for they were in various states of unarmed and asleep. Marine Diligence was on watch and managed to down three of the intruders before falling herself."*

Pilot falls silent.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Drucilla snorts softly. *"What a waste. If I has Wishes, I'd wish for infinite booze."* glancing down at her clothes, she amends her statement, *"And forever clean clothes."* She pauses thoughtfully, and amends her statement again, *"And the ability to do that really loud whistle thing where you hold two fingers in your mouth in some weird way. Never been able to do that. Man, that would be awsome!"*

Turning to Pilot, she muses, *"Hey Pilot, before we go kill more creepified intruders, are there any traps, wards, glyphs, or any other hazards that you are aware of tht we need to worry about? Would save time if we can move at a decent pace without me needing to check every doorway and hallway, since this seems to be sorta time-sensative."*


*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## chaincomplex

*"None internal to the Pebbles,"* says the apparition. *"The hall wards are inactive. They appear to have been destroyed by physical force."*

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja shakes her head with silent exasperation. *Booze is the last thing you need, Druce, and if I'll still have fingers, I might be able to help with the whistle thing  once the job's done and wrapped with a tidy ribbon.* She seems to concentrate for a moment and as she does so, the metal of her blade begins to change its colour and consistency, turning a sturdy, rugged dull grey. *We'll be back with updates, Pilot.* she nods towards the figure, already shifting towards the exit and flashing a quick glance each at her companions. *You two ready?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Before I forget about it again, Delja activates the metalline property; her sword is now cold iron. She's going to likewise spend a standard on turning her cloak into wings once the hall's reached.

----------


## remetagross

*"Hey, I've tried that  a lot as a signal while rearing Ereshki"* says Ux Utanar while mimicking a two-finger whistle.
*"However, it turns out you often have both hands grabbing a weapon when you need to signal something. So instead I whistle high-pitched, like so:"*
The dragonborn knots his long, forked tongue in a complicated way to block off most of the space between his teeth, and produces a modulated sound. Ereshki produces a matching sound. *
"I can teach you, Delja, if you use one of your wishes to enlarge your... tongue."*

Realizing it came out a bit weirder than expected, Ux Utanar swiftly moves on.*
"Anyway, let's deal with those crew-slaying artifact-summoned things."*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Staring at Ux with saucer-wide eyes, Drucilla sticks her tongue out and looks down at it corss-eyed very skeptically.  *"...ah mah eed da ot me ah 'warf da 'earn 'at..."* she mumbles with her tongue still sticking out. Shaking her head in wonder, she retracts her stubby tongue back into her head and nods dazedly at Delja. *"Huhu? Oh...uh....yeah. Sure thing. Totally,"* she murmurs, completely unconvincingly. Nevertheless, she draws her dagger and follows.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## chaincomplex

The party returns to hall *V25*. The trip is uneventful, aside from the scratching of Ereshki's claws against the wood-paneled walls as it struggles to squeeze back out into the main hall.

The bodies of the fallen aberrations loom, their stench unbelievable. If it is any consolation, there is no chance that anyone could scent the party in this mess.

----------


## Metastachydium

*So?* Delja whispers before muttering some short, obscure phrase. *Do we just barge in?* Her cloak bulges and billows before rising up on both sides, getting tougher, thicker, more leathery until it's not much different from Ereshki's wings, albeit smaller and darker in colour and hue. The nixie stretches and then folds her new wings with lazy nonchalance, the rest of her body already shifting into its usual stance of balance and stability as she waits for an answer, be that words or the sound of a double door being pushed open.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Okay, Wings of Flying are active; Delja now has a fly speed of 60' (good).

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Reaching out and attempting to comfort Magical Mule #2, the party's changeling shrugs.  *"I mean...we could open the doors and make a big racket and try to funnel them through the door. We could set up on either side and have Ux stand in front when we open for a three-way flank killbox. Tear down each target one at a time together as it comes through instead of trying to run in and go after separate targets...? But that only works if they actually come and don't attack from ranged."* she murmurs softly, using her dagger to gesticulate as she does so. She ends with a shrug, seemingly out of ideas-

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

Handle Animal to attempt to placate/reassure Magical Mule #2 and send it away from the door somewhere out of the way: (1d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar answers Myriad.
*"They've been enthusiastic to move to close combat range last time, there's no reason to think it'll be different this time. Besides, given your size, you two are much more mobile than they are, what with their bulk in these cramped spaces. I like the "three-way killbox" plan. What do you say, Delja?"*

All the while, the dragonborn chooses a wand from his belt and waves it around at the attention of Ereshki and himself. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's a wand of Shield Other, which Ux Utanar will succeed in activating unless he rolls a nat 1 on his Use Magic Device check: (1d20)[*13*]

For 3 hours, Ereshki gains +1 deflection to AC and +1 resistance to saves, and half hit point damage she suffers goes to Ux Utanar. This ends if either moves more than 30ft away from the other.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja stares at Myriad for a long moment. That was pretty clever actually. Bt the time Ux Utanar is all finished with presenting his own insight, she's likewise made up her mind and simply nods. *Well, you're the noisy one.* she tells the dragonborn, stepping to the side. *Kick it in. We'll let them move first.*

----------


## chaincomplex

At Myriad's coaxingor after about half a minute of it, as it werethe summoned mule finally musters the strength to move. With a quiet _hee-haw_, the mule trots off into the western corridor, taking care to avoid the oozing corpses of the aberrations. The echoes of its hooves recede into the distance.

────────────────
When the party is ready, they open the heavy southern doors. Fortunately the doors appear well-greased, as they swing open with little friction or noise.

A large, well-lit chamber greets them. The room's granite floor is marred by thick scratches, not just from any recent battle but also from what must have been decades of use in storing heavy cargo. Brass plating covers the walls, and their veins run out across the ceiling and floor, conveying unseen currents to unknown purposes. Gas lamps line the walls, burning so brightly from every direction there is no shadow.

At first the party spots two of the aberrations at *W33* and *V39* respectivelythree, counting the small sliver of *P38* in their line of sight between the two columns *S35* and *S37*but upon a second glance they are clearly deceased, cleanly cloven apart by some great, but unseen, weapon. A trail of their ichor leads southwest to unseen corners of the room, promising the source of their deaths.

The place echoes. The sound of shifting chains, slow and plodding, can be heard from the unseen southwestern portion of the room.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar closes in to inspect the cadavers.
*"That must be the work of the marine among the crew, that has been able to slay two before being taken down. Except these kills seem fresh enough, and no one has hearh about Master Teru in months. And the logs say this fight happened dozens of hours ago. So... either the ship is equipped with some sort of preserving magic, or... it was not the marine. "*

----------


## Metastachydium

Suppressing the powerful urge to bash her own head in, Delja follows the knight, tugging at his forearm to halt his progress. *Pilot said three. The numbers match.* she whispers rapidly. *Don't overthink it and stop moving forward, for rot's sake. The obyrith's in here.*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Peeking around the corner through the door at the dead bodies, Myriad mutters, *"Well...shyte."* Glancing at her companions she nods towards the door and shrugs questioningly, deferring to them for a new suggestion.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja gestures towards the unseen reaches of the hall past the corner with her blade. The old-fashioned way? Ux and I close, you join in from behind once we have its attention? she breathes out and indeed, almost just _mouths_ at Myriad, trusting the changeling's phenomenal ear to pick up the brunt of it.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

A cheerful dwarven thumbs-up greets Delja from across the doorway along with a grin and a waggle of eyebrows.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle

----------


## Metastachydium

Though suddenly not so sure it's a good idea, the nixie gives the knight's arm another tug. *Change of plans.* she tells him softly. *Let's get in there an make some noise.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Initiative for whenever we'll need it: (1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## chaincomplex

As Ux and Delja move forward, more of the chamber comes into view around the corner. The duo pass a dead aberration, its stale rot assaulting their senses, though so thoroughly desensitized to filth at this point they cannot be compelled to sickness.

At this time two humanoids come into view, or rather what used to be humanoids: they appear to have been violently ripped apart. Their lifeless bodies are slumped over at *O43* and *P43* respectively, torn into gory chunks and stewing in their own rotting viscera. One has the vague features of a human womanthis one has patches of mail remaining on her body as well as a shattered fullblade readily as large as her on her corpseand the other roughly humanoid but possessing an otherworldly tinge to his skin and hair, or what is left of them anyways; they are pallid from decay and difficult to assess with any precision.

The one with the fullblade is also caked in the gore of the aberrations, and sits at the end of the trail of ichor.

────────────────
Then as Ux and Delja move a little further, the unmistakable form of the spider-like demon they saw before comes into view (as *O₂*). It is very much alive and moving, though at moments it is so still it may as well have been a lifelike statue. There is no mark of any prior damage upon it.

As neither the dragonborn nor nixie attempted to conceal themselves, the demon senses their presence instantly and turns to face them. There is no emotion of hatred or disdain upon its many void eyes: it moves like a hunter after a deer, with intent to kill and little feelings to spare.

The other, tumor-ridden demon is nowhere to be seen.

Roll initiative (except for Delja)!

----------


## remetagross

*"Alright"*, speaks Ux Utanar softly to Delja.*
"Let's make some noise."*

The dragonborn unsheathes his lance Ascalon and taps the haft with a finger. This triggers the wand stored in the hollow chamber inside it. Dosing himself with it, he stores it back before doing the same maneuver with the wand in his shield. This one is for Ereshki. Rider and mount immediately swell to bulky proportions. Ux Utanar then slowly proceeds to ride up Ereshki, lets his floating shield loose, and prepares to...*Spoiler: When his initiative is up...*
Show


...bellow at the monster with a thunderous voice. *"You ! We have defeated your pathetic minions. Are you there to own up to your massacres ? Or to flee one more time like a coward insect ? By the Platinum, I will avenge the crew you have killed. Now show a shed of honor and face me here !"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action: retrieve a wand of Enlarge Person with the power of Heward's Handy Haversack. 
Standard action: Use Magic Device to use the wand on himself. 
Then again with the wand of Animal Growth, all during the surprise round. 

When initiative begins:

Swift action: Test of Mettle on 02 (Will save DC 37 negates). 
Free action: 5-ft step to the south. 
Free action: designate O2 as target for the Shield Block class feature, increasing the AC by 3.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2, then Player Party.

*Obyrith 2.* The spider-thing closes in to attack.

_Move Action._ Half-leaps, half-glides from *M40* to *U37* in a motion utterly unnatural and swift as quicksilver._Standard Action._ Uses a supernatural ability. An intense psychic assault besieges the partytheir thoughts descend into a infernal cloud! The entire party (including Ereshki) is stunned for 4 rounds and takes 3 Wisdom damage. A Will save (DC 27) negates the effect totally. This is a mind-affecting gaze attack.
It does not speakby its focus, it evidently appreciates the party for the threats they are. In proximity it smells of acrid ash, not a terribly unpleasant smell considering the prior hall. Yet the smell of rot is ever present in this chamber as well, from the party (coated in gore as they are), the rotting corpses, and perhaps from other unseen sources.

It is the party's turn.

────────────────
*Ux Utanar.* Results:

Test of Mettle succeeds against Obyrith 2.Unable to take a 5-foot step south; Delja is in the way.
Ux still has most of his turn remaining.

----------


## Metastachydium

Gritting her teeth and feeling her shoulders sag for a heartbeat, Delja powers through whatever the Spider hit them with. *South past the second!* she calls out to Myriad, currently unseen to her, as she dances around the obyrith to try and test her blade against it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja swift Tumbles down to V38: (1d20+27)[*31*]; and
attacks the Spider defensively (for AC 71 T 62): (1d20+26)[*39*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*6*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force.
She free action suggests Myriad flank with her from S38 to give Ux room for maneuvering. Bluff if needed to convey the message: (1d20+20)[*38*].

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* As the nixie rounds the corner, the rest of the chamber comes into viewand with it, the massive obyrith from before (as *O1*). Its huge, tumorous body pulsates nauseatingly as the chains that hook into it begin shifting, dragging along the floor, almost animated by their own force. The now-visible large arcane machine at *J40* buzzes with energy along its runic circuits. Atop a lectern-like part of the machine, surrounded by brass instruments arrayed towards it, sits open a tome. At the foot of the machine are countless blood-soaked notes, strewn about in discord.

*O1* is cradling an orb in one of its larger hands, a black pearl as wide as a dinner plate, in a possessive manner like a mother their baby. The largest of its many faces wears a hideous, too-many-toothed smile.

Delja's attack hits *O2* and deals the full piercing, precision, and force damage. Even so, the damage seems to be glancing; the spider-thing shrugs it off with little concern.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Slipping along the inner wall, Myriad's steps hitch slightly as the thing's psychic assault slams into her, but after a split second, she shudders and continues on her path, having shrugged the effect off. She then heeds Delja's call and flanks the spider-like abomination before laying into it from behind.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/202*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:*(1d20+37)[*41*]

*Move Action* - 25' Move from Q35 to S38

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 55 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *51* (Additional -8 of base/adjusted (*47/43*) _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the attack is against Flat-Footed AC

*Standard (Flanked) Attack VS Target O2 -* (1d20+29)[*31*] for (1d4+10)[*11*] Piercing, (1d6)[*5*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*25*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage
*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

Extending his elongated arms, Ux Utanar viciously stabs at the monster with greats swings of his lance. He winces as he sees the obyrith will probably try and attack his allies as well as himself. He barely gives an afterthought to the mental onslaught the creature is trying to submerge him with.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full-round action: full-round attack. Power attack of 2. Attack rolls: (1d20+23)[*29*], (1d20+18)[*25*], (1d20+13)[*17*], (1d20+8)[*27*]. Damage rolls: (2d6+14)[*16*],  (2d6+14)[*21*],  (2d6+14)[*16*],  (2d6+14)[*23*].

In case Ereshki gets attacked during the next round for HP damage, Ux Utanar will use him immediate action to use the Shield Ally class feature and take all the damage for himself for the first blow, and half the damage for himself for all remaining blows. Since half of the damage suffered by Ereshki already goes to him, that means 3 quarters of the damage would go to him.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2, Player Party, then Obyrith 1.

*Myriad.* Her feint succeeds and she manages a hit by catching the spider-thing off-guard. No piercing damage penetrates its damage resistance, only some precision damage and all the _vampiric_ damage gets through, the latter also healing Myriad for hp. The thing's wounds drip near-black blood smelling like burnt ash.

*Ux Utanar.* All of the dragonborn's attacks do not hit through the spider-thing's natural armor. Alas, the supernatural ability the thing used is not an enchantment effect, and Ereshki suffers the full brunt of its effects.

The dire bat is forced still by the psychic assault. She cannot act, and from her dark eyes, Ux senses she is suffering internally.

────────────────
*Obyrith 1.* The huge creature *O1* pulsates as it begins to act. Chains shift under its powerful form and its many arms begin moving around in crude mimicry of magic. At the same time one of its maws open to reveal bubbling acid within.

_Standard Action._ Uses spell-like ability. Its voice resonates in the minds of the party! *"Drop... weapons..."* it rasps in Abyssal, its very presence in their minds alien. The party is affected as if by _greater command_ (DC 24) with the drop instruction. This is a compulsion, language-dependent, mind-affecting ability. (Thus, being Delja is the only speaker of Abyssal, she should be the only affected party.)_Swift Action._ A line of acidic bile erupts from its mouth towards Myriad. It hits the changeling true, dealing 41 acid damage and causing 1 round of the nauseated condition. A DC 27 Fortitude save negates the nausea.
*Obyrith 2.* The creature *O2* goes all in on the dragonborn. It makes a full attack with three stingers and five tentacles. Only one stinger hits, dealing 14 piercing damage and 3 Strength drain, and two of five tentacles hit, dealing 7 bludgeoning and 9 acid, and 14 bludgeoning and 17 acid damage respectively.

Ux's _retributive_ protection kicks in. A flash of backlash energy hits the spider-thing, though none penetrate its damage reduction. The creature's injuries rapidly begin stitching up on their own.

Players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja feels her fingers twitch as the command begins to resonate inside her skull; still, the obyrith doesn't get waht it wants. It gets what looks like it could almost be a smug half-grin instead. *You're quite the jokester, Chains, do you know that?* she quips, the words dripping with scorn. Spreading her magical cloak-wings, she calls out to Myriad with a quick *Druce, with me if able!* as she springs into the air and begins to maneuver towards Chains at speed, touching ground a mere 10 feet away from Whatever the book's placed upon, but only so as to spring forward again, trying to get within stabbing distance of the demon and, once there, _stab_ it, hard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja move action uses her Wings of Flying to fly 60' towards O1 at low altitude, touching ground at L42; Tumble to get past O2: (1d20+27)[*43*]; if that fails, she has AC 75 T 66 against the AoO;
from L42 she swift action Sudden Leaps to G42; Jump: (1d20+17)[*28*]; she designates O1 as the target of her Dodge and she has AC 76 T 67 against the AoO, as well as concealment from her stance;
lastly, if still alive, unhindered and in one piece, she standard action attacks O1 defensively: (1d20+26)[*39*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] cold iron magical piercing, (1d6)[*3*] precision and (1d4)[*3*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*"Counting on you, Ux! Yell for us if it gets hairy!"* Making a final lightning-fast faint before once again stabbing the abomination in front of her, she quickly spins around and darts off after the _much_ faster Delja, curving her path around a large decomposing coprse. She shouts after her companion as she struggles to keep up, *"Ack! I'm using dwarf legs, Delja - they are made for sneaking, and not for speeeed!"* Stubby dwarf arms pump as she mumbles under her breath.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 8, *HP* *222/166*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 34, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 24, *Will* 22, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +27/+22/+17/+12 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +20 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +6 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 22, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 18, Cha 26
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well. 
*Search For Traps:*(1d20+37)[*42*]

*Move Action:* 30' Move from S38 to M39

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 55 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *51* (Additional -8 of base/adjusted (*47/43*) _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the attack is against Flat-Footed AC

*Standard Attack VS Target O2 -* (1d20+27)[*42*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] Piercing, (1d6)[*1*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*23*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage*-1HP to O2 for existing Bleed*

*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

The poor Ereshki is a petrified statue under his legs. Ux Utanar lets the acid wash over it, protected by his natural resistance to this effect. However, he is powerless to prevent his strength being sapped from him. And his allies have snapped the monster out of his challenge. He frowns, while mentally wishing them good luck.
*"You are a worthier foe than the babbling things from the previous room, mutters Ux Utanar between gritted teeth. You should better face the worthiest foe you have in that room, and that is me."*

_That said, if Ereshki were mobile, I could get out of reach...hmmm..._Ux Utanar displays an impressive riding mastery as he suddenly stands up in his stirrups, kicks hard, and propels himself sideways and completely over the back of Ereshki. The size of his weapon still allows him to jab at the obyrith before him past the dire bat's immobile frame, though in a much more cautious manner. A final step back sees a pillar between himself and the creature.

*"Come now."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift action: Renew the Test of Mettle, Will save DC 37 negates.
Free action: Fast dismount. This requires a DC 26 Ride skill check that Ux Utanar auto-passes by taking 10 on it, 39 total. Ux Utanar lands in R33-S34.
Full-round action: defensive full-round attack. This is made possible by Ux Utanar's reach of 20ft with a reach weapon and being of Large size. Ux Utanar's AC is now 39 against O2 (36 against anyone else). Attack rolls: (1d20+20)[*32*], (1d20+15)[*31*], (1d20+10)[*29*], (1d20+5)[*16*]. Damage roll: (2d6+7)[*16*], (2d6+7)[*11*], (2d6+7)[*15*], (2d6+7)[*17*].
Free action: 5ft-step to the left. Ux hopes that between the unmoving Ereshki and the pillar, O2 will have a hard time maneuvering itself close enough, all the while being forced to attack him.

If, for whatever reason, an AoO is allowed at some point: (1d20+20)[*38*], (2d6+7)[*13*].

----------


## chaincomplex

*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2, Player Party, then Obyrith 1.

*Delja Utorak.* Results:

As she moves, *O2* makes an attack of opportunity against her with a stinger. It misses.Mid-flight, she is subjected to an intense psychic assault from the huge obyrith. Visions of twisting blood and flesh assail her thoughts. She takes 3 Charisma drain and is subject to other unknown horrible effects (DC 24 Will save to negate).Her attack hits, dealing the full magical piercing, precision, and force damage.
*Myriad.* Results:

Her feint succeeds in catching *O2* off-guard.Her attack hits, dealing no magical piercing damage, partial precision damage, and full _vampiric_ damage. Myriad heals for 1 hp. The bleed continues to stack on her target.As she moves, *O2* makes an attack of opportunity against her with a stinger. It hits, and deals 12 piercing damage and drains Dexterity by 1.As the changeling approaches *O1* she is subjected to an intense psychic assault from the huge obyrith. Visions of twisting blood and flesh assail her thoughts. She takes 2 Charisma drain and is subject to other unknown horrible effects (DC 24 Will save to negate).
*Ux Utanar.* Results:

Test of Mettle against *O2* succeeds.All his attacks do not hit; the creature's natural armor is too thick.
────────────────
*Obyrith 1.* The tumorous creature cradles the massive black orb in its arms even tighter as the nixie and "dwarf" approach. *"Die... now..."* it rasps, out loud, in Abyssal.

_Standard Action._ The creature defensively uses a spell-like ability. Delja is struck by a powerful psychic assault! She is affected as if by _feeblemind_ (DC 24 Will save to negate)._Free Action._ The chains attached to the creature animate and strike with sudden speed! There are four independently moving chain segments, each making one attack against Delja. Each one attempts to grapple but they do not succeed in touching the nixie. (This provokes four attacks of opportunity against the individual chains specifically, and not the creature itself, if Delja wishes make use of them.)
*Obyrith 2.* The creature darts around the columns with dramatic speed, and closes in to attack. It draws itself directly next to Ux.

_Free Action._ Its injuries begin to stitch up on their own right before Ux's eyes (to the tune of 8 hp)._Move Action._ Goes from *T37* to *Q48*, then from *Q48* to *Q35*. This provokes an attack of opportunity from Ux, who hitsbut then, as his lance is about to land its blow, the spider-thing's form suddenly shifts out of the way. (It is under a _displacement_ effect.)_Standard Action._ Its stinger strikes Ux, dealing 9 piercing damage and draining 4 Strength. It is hit by backlash from Ux's _retributive amulet_, but none of the backlash gets through the creature's damage reduction.
Players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja flashes her blade towards one of the swinging chains, retorting with a *Maybe later.* through gritted teeth, in her best Abyssal. *Ux!* she calls out right afterwards. *Stop it with the lance, they are demons! Use iron!* Heeding her own advice, though she doesn't feel quite as nimble as she did mere moments before, her right juts forward in a blur of motion, seeking purchase on those ugly tumors four times in a row.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sadly, I had no space to squeeze in Combat Reflexes, so she only makes one measly AoO: (1d20+30)[*34*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*6*] cold, (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*3*] force.
She then full-attacks defensively for AC 70 T 61: (1d20+26)[*27*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+21)[*31*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*2*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force;
(1d20+16)[*24*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*6*] precision and (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+11)[*19*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*2*] precision and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## remetagross

Things are taking a dire turn. Ux Utanar feels weaker and weaker with each blow he takes. Time to focus on what is happening before him, and there's no mental space left to think about how the gals are handling themselves. Ux Utanar inhales, exhales, and whispers a quick prayer.
*"Oh, Bahamut, lend strength and courage to your servant so that I can fight for the weak and your cause."*
The hulking dragonborn clicks his ankles together. Suddenly, he has shifted in space, and reappeared on top of his still-paralyzed mount in a precarious position. Not stopping there, he cautiously proceeds to jump down Ereshki all the while avoiding the darting tentacles of the obyrith. He turns to prepare himself to fight it, completely warding himself off with his lance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Swift action:* activate the Anklets of Translocation to teleport out to S33-T34.
*Full-round action:* withdraw to jump down from Ereshki without provoking an AoO from O2. Ux Utanar is now in W35-X36. 
Ux Utanar enters the total defense mode, which means he is not allowed an AoO during his next turn. His AC against O2 now rises to 41. 

Ereshki is still paralyzed.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Skidding to a stop opposite Delja on the other side of the abomination, Myriad opens her mouth...and snaps it shut, too out of breath from her sudden sprint. Fainting once with her dagger, she misdirects her opponent and follows up by slamming her dagger hilt-deep into what she _thinks_ is a vital spot.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 7, *HP* *155/222*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 33, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 23, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6/+1   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +19 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +5 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 21, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 15, Cha 24
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well.  
*Search For Traps:*(1d20+29)[*39*]

*Move Action:* 30' Move from M39 to G38

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint O1 (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 54 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *50* (Additional -8 of base/adjusted (*46/42*) _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the attack is against Flat-Footed AC

*Standard (Flanked) Attack VS Target O1 -* (1d20+29)[*39*] for (1d4+10)[*14*] (Magical) Piercing, (1d6)[*5*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*22*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage*-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*

*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* Results:

Her attack of opportunity hits the creature and deals full piercing, precision, and force damage. It seems resistant to cold.Only the second attack of her full attack hits, dealing full piercing, precision, and force damage.
*Ux Utanar.* The dragonborn teleports atop Ereshki and dismounts with no issue.

*Myriad.* Results:

As the "dwarf" moves through *H38* she takes an attack of opportunity. The creature bites at herit does not hit.She successfully feints.She lands her attack, dealing no piercing, full _vampiric_, and 21 precision damage. The attack induces bleed.
The creature's tumorous flesh is raked with deep gorges where the party's weapons cut into.

────────────────
*Obyrith 1.* The creature's bulk shudders as its arms begin waving to mimic a spell. Two of its arms however maintain their solid grip on the orb.

_Standard Action._ It uses a spell-like ability defensively. Delja feels her muscles begin to tighten! She is affected as if by _hold monster_ (DC 24) at CL 15th._Free Action._ Two chains try to grapple Delja, provoking two attacks of opportunity. If not held, the nixie dodges them with ease. (The attempts attain a 34 and 39 on their melee touch attacks inclusive of all bonuses, I am unclear if they hit if a held Delja.) The other two chains whip around and try to grapple Myriadboth connect. (This causes two attacks of opportunity.) Otherwise the obyrith attains a 44 and 45 on its grapple checks respectively.
*Obyrith 2.* The spider-thing dashes out into the open to assess *O1*'s situation. After it is satisfied, it magically assaults the dragonborn.

_Move Action._ Moves from *Q35* to *R39*._Standard Action._ Uses a spell-like ability. _Telekinesis_! An unseen force whips around Ux's legs and attempts to pull them out from under him. The melee touch attack hits, and the creature attains a 17 on its ability check.
*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2, Player Party, then Obyrith 1.

Players' turn.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

*"Ack!"* Counterattacking quickly as the chains seek to bind her. Myriad gets a few stabs in before being nearly grappled, just barely avoiding the chains and then manages to stab some more in retaliation. *"Why you so hung up on that orb, ****face? If I was you, I'd be voiding all the reflective surfaces so I didn't scare myself half to death with that carriage-wreck you call a face!"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 7, *HP* *160/222*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 33, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 23, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6/+1   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +19 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +5 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 21, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 15, Cha 24
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well.  
*Search For Traps:*Already rolled.

*Move Action:* N/A

*Spoiler: Borked rolls*
Show

(1d4+10)[*14*](1d6)[*6*](7d6)[*20*](1d20+23)[*28*](1d4+10)[*14*](1d6)[*3*](7d6)[*28*](1d20+18)[*29*](1d4+10)[*11*](1d6)[*1*](7d6)[*27*](1d20+13)[*19*](1d4+10)[*11*](1d6)[*4*](7d6)[*20*]


Please see OOC Thread

*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja's face twitches again. She's not exactly accustomed to having her _very mind_ assailed with a frequency of this sort. If the thing can keep this up *Hey, big one!* she speaks up in Abyssal. *In case you missed it, my friend thinks you're ugly. I* She stabs forward as Chains exposes itself with two more swingsflying past her. *tend to agree.* she adds with scornful calm without unleashing another flurry of her own blade on the obyrith.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Attack of opportunity: (1d20+26)[*28*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical cold iron and piercing with (1d6)[*2*] precision and (1d4)[*1*] force.
And then a defensive full-attack for AC 70 T 61: (1d20+26)[*37*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical cold iron and piercing with (1d6)[*1*] precision and (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+21)[*38*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical cold iron and piercing with (1d6)[*2*] precision and (1d4)[*3*] force;
(1d20+16)[*21*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical cold iron and piercing with (1d6)[*6*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force; and
(1d20+11)[*21*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] magical cold iron and piercing with (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar feels a magical sweep trying to put him on his rear. He achieves a great feat of combat legwork in remaining to stay standing. He can dimly hear the babble of Delja and Myriad exchanging quips with whatever lies further in the room...The ongoing effort starts to leave him panting...but he must keep that creature's attention on himself. *
"Don't try to shy away, you savage monster! I'm still your foe, and will be as long as I still draw breath. This is a formal challenge between the two of us. May Bahamut assist me in defeating you!"*

That said, the hulking dragonborn makes a sidestep and furiously jabs at the outsider creature. He still proceeds with caution, but his initiatiating a challenge reinvigorates his fighting spirit. At the same time, Ereshki starts to blink and rotate her head a little. Almost free!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Free action:* 5ft-step to V35-W36.
*Swift action:* Knight's Challenge to O2. Ux Utanar gains a +4 morale bonus to Will save, attack rolls and damage rolls for 17 rounds.
*Full-round action:* Full-round attack against O2, fighting defensively. The -4 to attack rolls is cancelled out by the +4 from the knight's challenge. Attack rolls:(1d20+22)[*34*], (1d20+17)[*30*], (1d20+12)[*13*], (1d20+7)[*10*]. Damage rolls: (2d6+8)[*17*], (2d6+8)[*16*], (2d6+8)[*15*], (2d6+8)[*19*]

Ereshki is spending her last turn as a Stunned creature.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Myriad.* Results:

With her two attacks, Myriad manages to fight off the grappling chains. Both attacks hit and deal damage.Her first, second, and fourth attacks hit, and deal damage.
Myriad heals for the full _vampiric_ damage dealt that round. As usual it seems some of the damage is shrugged off by the creature's damage resistance. Yet damage resistance or no, the obyrith *O1* appears to be gravely wounded, more gore than flesh at this juncture.

*Delja Utorak.* Her first two attacks hit and deal their full damage.

The creature *O1*'s body shudders, spasms, tumors roiling under a lattice of deep cuts that spill blood freely with each tiny motion. Then it collapses to the ground, dead. Its giant yellow eyes lose focus and its many arms fall limp. The chains too pile upon the floor, no longer animate.

It releases the black orb, which strikes the ground with a great, sharp crack that reverberates in the chamber. The orb rolls only a short ways before coming to a full stop.

*Ux Utanar.* Only the dragonborn's first attack hits, and such as it is deals only a small fraction of its damage. The spider-thing's hide is too tough, and it darts about too fast.

────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* It is fair to say, if this creature's face could be said to have an expression, then that expression is surprise. As it watches *O1* fall dead, its many giant red eyes glitter with hidden thoughts. *"Ohk anm,"* its voice rumbles, deep and powerful. Though still some archaic variant of Abyssal, this one is simple enough for Delja to guess its meaninga meaning hard to translate precisely because it is rooted in what is uniquely a tanar'ri subculture, but if a translation had to be given, it would be a deadpan, *"What."*

_Standard Action._ Suddenly fixated on dealing with the two threats on the far side of the room, the creature uses a spell-like ability on the nixie. Delja is affected as if by _flesh to stone_ (DC 23)._Move Action._ It closes in on Ux, provoking an attack of opportunity. It moves from *S39* to *U37*.Its flesh knits together as it continues to fast heal, which is only partially counteracted by its bleed.
*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2 then Player Party. It is now the players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

Elja exhales loudly as the heap of tumors hits the ground and goes all motionless. At last! And it even had the manners not to spray mucus all over the two of them. She turns to face the Spider with a rare, actual, _triumphant smile_ on her face. *Oh, yes, ugly.* she tells the creature in Abyssal, shaking a sudden, unexplained bout of stiffness out of her right foot. *Feeling up to the same?* With that, she takes a mental note of the black orb (Master Teru, perhaps?) and springs into the air, in pursuit of the Spider, her blade hungry for _more_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action fly to S39; no Tumbling, but her AC is 78 T 69 against the AoO and she has concealment from her stance;
standard action attack the Spider defensively for AC 70 T 61 (incl. Dodge): (1d20+26)[*37*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] magical cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*3*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Twirling her dagger around her fingers, Myriad gives a shout of victory, *"The doctor is in, baby! Another successful session of back-upuncture!!"* Grinning, she darts off, trailing behind delja, firing off an Eldritch Blast while she starts closing the distance.

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 7, *HP* *170/222*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 33, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 23, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6/+1   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +19 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +5 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 21, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 15, Cha 24
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well.  
*Search For Traps:*Already rolled.


*Move Action:* 30' from G38 to M40

*Standard  Attack vs O2 (-4 penalty for firing into Melee):*  Eldritch Blast (Ranged Touch)(1d20+15)[*28*] for (3d6)[*13*] Eldritch damage. CL check to overcome Spell Resistance (if applicable) is (1d20+2)[*15*]*-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*


*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar cannot clearly see what has happened further away in the room due to his position, but even his poor hearing catches the sound of a dying creature, and then a fluttering silhouette darting to behind his foe, and _then_ a ray of energy from around the corner hitting it in the back. A surge of triumph flows through him, as Ereshki is now free to move!

(to be continued)

----------


## remetagross

The dragonborn jumps on the buzzing dire bat, readies his lance, and kicks in. Squeaking with joy, Ereshki bounds forward, and Ux Utanar, feeling the end is at hand, drives his lance deep into the distorted flesh of the spidery monster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Free action:* fast mount on Ereshki. Auto-success on the Ride check DC 20. 
*Full-round action:* charge on O2. Ereshki cannot attack since that is an unnatural creature.
*Attack roll:* (1d20+29)[*35*], damage roll: (8d6+44)[*71*]. Damage is quadrupled on the charge since the lance is Valorous and Ux Utanar has Spirited Charge.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* Results:

Her movement proves an attacks of opportunity. A stinger lashes out at the nixie as she approaches! The attack is launched with a precision that could have plucked an arrow out of the airyet Delja still dodges it with ease.Her attack looks like it is about to hitbut the creature's form suddenly shifts out of the way. It misses!
*Myriad.* Results:

She moves without issue.Her eldritch blast hits, but fails to penetrate the creature's robust spell resistance.
*Ux Utanar.* Results:

The dragonborn mounts then charges without issue.His charge attack hits! Though the spider-thing is nimbler than a dragonfly despite its size, with his unparalleled experience Ux manages to adjust his aim at the last moment to account for its dodge. The lance slams into the creature with tremendous force, yet even so its incredibly thick skin and dense-knit musculature, or what passes for musculature on this otherworldly creature, stops the lance before it can pierce too deep. Dark, acrid blood spills freely from the gaping wound, though the creature responds only with a hiss, its red saucer eyes focusing on Ux with no recognizable emotion.
────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* As the creature's wounds start to knit back on their own, it all-ins the dragonborn.

_Full-Round Action._ Full attacks Ux with three stingers and five tentacles. The first attack misses, the second and third hit, dealing 12 piercing and 3 Dexterity drain, and 12 piercing and 4 Constitution drain respectively._Swift Action._ The spider-thing suddenly vanishes. It teleports from *T37* to *Q33*. This does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2, Player Party. It is the players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

The brief smile melts off of Delja's face. Right. The Spider teleports. *Play nice, damn it!* she sighs as she wills her own anklet to toss her into a more advantageous position for assailing the obyrith  which she's quick to do, bursting forward with all fibres in her muscles ready to flex and weave as her safety demands. And _then_, she stabs at it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja swift action uses her anklet of translocation to teleport a full 5' to R38, before move action Tumbling the rest of the way to R35: (1d20+27)[*33*]; 
once safely there, she'll standard action attack O2 defensively for AC 70 T 61: (1d20+26)[*32*] for (1d6+20)[*22*] plus (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force.

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar displays a painful grin as his foe lands several blows. Though the wounds themselves are scratches, he instantly feels both number and weaker as a result. Worst, the monster has deflected off the attacks of his two comrades. 
"We need to keep the pressure up before it flees again!" cries out the dragonborn to his comrades. "M-Druce, we need you here!" And then, through the heat of battle, Delja's warning from several seconds ago finally hits home in his focused mind.

All the while, he maneuvers his lance around to try and land a telling blow on the staring creature before him. As soon as he feels he has connected, he drops his lance away and promptly draws his greatsword to press the attack on. Ereshki cautiously moves back at the end of the maneuver, encouraging her master.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Full-round action:* full-round attack. Attack rolls: [1d20+27], [1d20+22], [1d20+17], [1d20+12]. As soon as Ux Utanar witnesses one his blows striking true, he
*Swift action*: activates the Sudden Stunning property of his lance to force a Will save DC 31 to O2 against being stunned for one round. 
In case he still has some iterative attacks remaining after this, Ux Utanar 
*Free action:* uses his Gloves of Storing to store his lance in it. He then
*Free action:* draws his masterwork longsword (made of cold iron) thanks to the least crystal of return on it, and continues his attacks.

Damage rolls from using a lance: (2d6+11)[*19*], (2d6+11)[*16*], (2d6+11)[*17*], (2d6+11)[*16*],. And from using a greatsword: (3d6+10)[*17*],  (3d6+10)[*19*],  (3d6+10)[*20*],  (3d6+10)[*20*].
After that, Ereshki flies back and up 5ft.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Coming around the corner, Myriad's eldritrch blast flares again as her stumpy dwarf legs slowly but surely bring her closer to the battle.
*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 7, *HP* *170/222*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 33, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 23, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6/+1   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +19 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +5 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 21, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 15, Cha 24
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well.  
*Search For Traps:*Already rolled.


*Move Action:* 30' from M40 to Q37

*Standard  Attack vs O2 (-4 penalty for firing into Melee):*  Eldritch Blast (Ranged Touch with penalty for in-melee)[roll]1d20+15[roll] for [roll]3d6[roll] Eldritch damage. CL check to overcome Spell Resistance (if applicable) is (1d20+2)[*7*]*-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*


*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* Results:

She moves, teleports, then tumbles without issue, arriving at her destination.She attacks, but it is a near miss. The spider-thing dodges with lightning speed!
*Ux Utanar.* He strikes with extraordinary martial precision and a healthy dose of luck!

He lands his first blow. Most of the damage fails to penetrate the creature's hide. _Sudden stunning_! The obyrith's movements jerk a moment, and briefly the dragonborn senses the stun set in, yet even so the creature seems to simply shake off the effect and continue moving at its ordinary speed.Ux stores the lance and draws the longsword.He lands his next two blows and misses the last. The damage is true and slices into the being; its flesh is as tough as its hide and stops the blade only a little ways in, but now there is no damage resistance in the way, just a lot of demon flesh.
*Myriad.* An eldritch bolt streaks towards the creature and... the creature displaces out of its path. The bolt hits the wall and leaves a scorch mark.

────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* It unleashes a powerful psychic assault!

_Standard Action._ A wave of power washes over the party (including Ereshki). Make a DC 27 Will save or be paralyzed for 3 rounds and take 6 Wisdom damage! This is a mind-affecting gaze attack._Swift Action._ It teleports from *Q33* to *K40*. This is a spell-like ability that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.
As Ux and Myriad look upon the creature, its wounds continue to knit together, albeit more slowly than usual from Myriad's bleed. Its many red eyes begin scanning the cadaver of the dead tumor-thing for an item, finally settling on the great black orb upon the floor.

*Turn Order.* Party, then creature. It is the party's turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Oh, come on!* the nixie grumbles with a grimace as the Spider avoids her blade, she feels her muscles assaulted again _and_ she gets to watch the demon brazenly slip away. Still, she's more than able to move still and, it occurs to her, she can do something about the first issue as well. The remaining two pearls on her belt go dark, just as the lenses over her eyes light up for a moment. That should do. She takes wing again, rushing the Spider with her sword ready to _sting_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Delja swift action activates her belt of battle, gaining an extra
standard action which she uses to switch on her blindsense; it will be active for the next ten rounds;
she then move action flies to M41, forgoing the Tumble; her AC is 80 T 71 against the AoO; lastly,
she standard action attacks the Spider, defensively (for AC 70 T 61): (1d20+26)[*30*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] plus (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad freezes in place, paralyzed

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She already used her 1/Day get-out-of-paralysis-free card. _Really_ wish she was using the Class Fix for Silver Key. lol

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar sighs with contentment as he sees his greatsword finally biting true. A moment later, the situation is much different. Myriad is incapacitated, Delja is alone facing the monster, and that black orb seems to be the focus of its attention...but miraculously, this time Ereshki manages to stave off the stunning effect of the mental assault! Triumphantly, Ux Utanar directs his mount.
*"There Ereshki, do you see that black ball? Go fetch it!"*
Squeaking with excitation, the dire bat maneuvers her bulky, enlarged mass around the room. Flying above one of the dead aberration's bodies and Delja's tiny silhouette, she deftly scoops up the orb from the ground before the malevolent eyes of the ennemy. At that very moment, Ux Utanar times a mighty swing of his greatsword into one of the spidery legs. Ereshki promplty moves away from the crime scene, while his master wards her off from attacks with an expert hand.
Ux Utanar's shield, still floating around him, suddenly thrums with power as the emblazoned gold dragon roars defiantly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Swift action:* activate the Shield of Vigor. Ux Utanar gains fast healing 5 for 3 rounds.
*Move action:* auto-success on the DC 24 (including +4 because Ereshki is both wounded and has suffered ability drain) Handle Animal check to make Ereshki use the Fetch skill trick.
*Standard action:* melee attack at O2 with the cold iron greatsword. Attack roll: (1d20+27)[*36*]. Damage roll: (2d6+7)[*17*]. Still no way to pierce miss chances.

Ux Utanar also takes 10 on a potential Ride check for use of the Mounted Combat feat in order to defend Ereshki from an incoming attack (be it an AoO or a regular attack next round). This gives (only once) an AC of 37 to Ereshki. In addition, in case Ereshki is hit despite that, Ux Utanar will use an immediate action (thus using up his next round's swift action) to use the Improved Shield Ally class feature and absorb all damage taken by Ereshki once, and half damage for all subsequent attacks she might suffer until the beginning of Ux Utanar's next round.

Ereshki:
*Move action:* go from T33-V35 to L38-N40, for 50ft of movement flying above A and O2. From L38-N40, Ereshki's reach of 10ft (because she is a long animal of 5ft while Large, and has been enhanced to Huge) allows her to access the orb reaching above O2. Then, 30ft back to R38-T40 for her total complement of 80ft (perfect) movement. She is liable to an AoO.
*Standard action:* using Flyby Attack, in the middle of the move action, she grabs the black orb.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* Results:

As she moves to *M41*, she takes two attacks of opportunity from the spider-thing as it lashes out with its stinger with impossible speed. The nixie still dodges with ease, as an adult might sidestep a child's unpracticed swing.As Delja's blindsense kicks in, she notes it does not negate the creature's _displacement_ effect.She does not land her attack, regardless of displacement.
*Ux Utanar.* Results:

The dragonborn swoops across the chamber to *L38* upon his huge bat steed. This exposes Ux to two attacks of opportunity from the spider-thing's stingers. Both attacks do not land, one the dragonborn only barely manages to block with his shield.Ereshki swipes the smooth black orb from the ground. The dire bat feels its warmth, though looking into its smooth black surface, she sees naught but her own distorted reflection innocently peeking back at her.Ux lands a blow, barely adjusting his strike in time for the thing's _displacement_. The cold iron cuts through its hide like butter. Acrid blood spurts from the wound. Ux deals the full slashing damage.
────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* The spider-thing hisses. It makes a full attack on Delja. Three stingers and five tentacles swipe at the nixie at speeds an untrained eye would be completely unable to follow, yet Delja dodges each attack with ease. It calmly shifts its stance as it transitions to what the nixie has a hunch is a more magical form of assault, after her defenses turned out to be too hard to assail physically.

Its wounds quickly stitch together before the party's eyes, though the healing is somewhat stymied by the lingering bleed Myriad inflicted upon it.

*Turn Order.* Obyrith 2 then players. It is the players' turn now.

----------


## Metastachydium

The nixie makes an annoyed face as she realizes her blindsense is as good as useless. And the Spider seems just as fed up with her as she is with the Spider; that can't be good. It must go down fast or she must get out of here faster. And why shouldn't she, actually? Besides having a blast, apparently, Ux Utanar snatched the bauble. Maybe they could just take that back to the goat and Leave the obyrith here with the Book of Evil Evil? _Assuming_ Myriad can pull herself together? 

Delja sighs. No. That won't do. *Hey, ugly.* she calls out in an annoyed Abyssal. *Why don't you do me a favour and just DROP DEAD already?* she queries, punctuating the words with thrusts of her blade.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Bog-standard full-attack, defensively (for AC 70 T 61): (1d20+26)[*39*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical cold iron piercing plus (1d6)[*3*] precision and (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+21)[*34*] for (1d6+20)[*23*] magical cold iron piercing plus (1d6)[*3*] precision and (1d4)[*1*] force;
(1d20+16)[*19*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical cold iron piercing plus (1d6)[*1*] precision and (1d4)[*4*] force; and
(1d20+11)[*29*] for (1d6+20)[*26*] magical cold iron piercing plus (1d6)[*6*] precision and (1d4)[*4*] force.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad remains frozen in place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

1 of 3 rounds of paralysis remaining

----------


## remetagross

*"Well done, Ereshki !"* roars Uk Utanar with triumph. Ereshki squeaks with pride, still clutching the black ball. 
*"Let's keep up the pressure with Delja !"* The dragonborn makes his mount turn round to face the obyrith. 

Ux Utanar lets his greatsword to the ground with a clank, snaps his fingers, and the lance that was stored in his gloves reappears in his hand. As if in a joust, the knight pushes on Ereshki and charges past the monster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Free action:* drop the greatsword. 
*Free action:* make the lance reappear. 
* Full-round action:* charge attack at O2. Ereshki does not attack since it's an unnatural creature. It's a Valorous lance and Ux Utanar has Spirited Charge so the damage is quadrupled. Attack roll: (1d20+29)[*33*]. Damage roll: (8d6+32)[*67*].
Ux Utanar uses the Ride-by Attack feat so that Ereshki keeps on moving straight past O2, and neither rider nor mount provoke an AoO from it.

Ux Utanar moves from R38-T40 to E38-G40 (flying above the corpse).

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* Delja lands only the first two of her attacks, but they pierce deep. The magic of her sword, guided by her blade skill, carries its edge deep into the obyrith's dark abdomen both times, finding flesh softer than the densely knit alien muscle she had been cutting into previously.

*Ux Utanar.* The dragonborn's form flashes by above the obyrith, maneuvering adeptly through the reach of the spider-thing's three stingers. He thrusts forth his lance, yet as he is about to hit, the creature's _displacement_ kicks in, shifting its form just out of the way.

────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* It casts defensively. A deadly magic assaults the nixie: Delja is affected as if by _flesh to stone_ (DC 23).

While ostensibly the obyrith is unfazed by its substantial collection of wounds, at this juncture it seems more to be immune to pain than unaffected; its otherwise supernaturally quick movements have developed a strange gait, compensation for torn muscle and rent flesh. As usual, its wounds fast heal, offset slightly by Myriad's inflicted bleed.

Players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja flinches as all her muscles spasm and a nasty taste fills her mouth as if she's just bitten into gypsum. _This one was close._ Very close. But that may well be a good sign; the Spider can see the end of the rope. *I've had worse hangovers.* she quips at the thing in Abyssal as she cracks her shoulders and presses the attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Suddenly, Great Fortitude doesn't seem so much of a feat task anymore!
Anyhow, full-attack, defensively (for AC 70 T 61): (1d20+26)[*34*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*1*] prescision and (1d4)[*3*] force; miss chance (the higher the better): (1d100)[*16*];
(1d20+21)[*27*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*4*] prescision and (1d4)[*3*] force; miss chance (the higher the better): (1d100)[*63*];
(1d20+16)[*17*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*2*] prescision and (1d4)[*4*] force; miss chance (the higher the better): (1d100)[*66*];
(1d20+11)[*24*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] magical, cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*3*] prescision and (1d4)[*4*] force; miss chance (the higher the better): (1d100)[*21*].

----------


## remetagross

Ux Utanar is pissed off to see his attack dodged at the very last second. He points his finger at his forehead, and a headband falls in place before his eyes. At the same time, he encourages Ereshki to press on.
*"Foward, Ereshki! I know you can take it on!".*

Thusly motivated, the dire bat turns around, climbs up till it reaches the ceiling, and dives right to O2 with her bare fangs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard action: Ux Utanar activates his Scout's Headband by using all three charges. He now has True Seeing for 1 minute.
Move action: auto-success on the Handle Animal check to have Ereshki attack an unnatural creature. 
Immediate action: to absorb all damage to Ereshki from a potential AoO that would hit through Ux Utanar's Mounted Combat roll of 37.

Ereshki does not have enough space to perform a dive attack (this needs 30ft of movement before the attack occurs), so that will be a regular charge attack.
Attack roll: (1d20+21)[*26*], damage roll: (2d6+15)[*22*].

Ereshki then carries Ux Utanar to S40-U42.

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad remains frozen in place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is the 3rd and final round of paralysis

----------


## chaincomplex

*Delja Utorak.* The nixie unleashes a flurry of attacks, but not only does her first attack miss on a _displacement_, the rest fail to land a good hit between the creature's unnatural speed and thick hide.

*Ux Utanar.* As the dire bat climbs to swoop around, it incurs an attack of opportunity from *O2*.

The obyrith lashes out with a stinger, hitting Ereshki and dealing 12 piercing damage and 2 Strength drain (prior to Ux's use of Shield Ally).Ereshki does not land a good bite.Finally, at least, the dragonborn has _true seeing_, and the spider's form sharpens before his very eyes. It is even uglier than before.
────────────────
*Obyrith 2.* At first the spider-creature bristles as it prepares to unleash a full barrage of stingers at Ereshki, yet suddenly it shrinks back in hesitation as the dire bat twists dramatically to defend. The obyrith's body language, though alien, is thoroughly clear here: it does not want to damage the black orb in melee, and the way all its eyes are razor focused on said orb, it is thoroughly committed to securing the orb whole and unbroken.

_Standard Action._ Uses a spell-like ability defensively. Ereshki is affected as if by _flesh to stone_ (DC 23)!Its wounds slowly stitch together despite the bleed.
*Turn Order.* Players, then Obyrith 2. It is now the players' turn.

----------


## Metastachydium

*By all means, just ignore me.* Delja grumbles as the Spider directs all its attention at Ereshki, the genuine offense she has taken at _not_ being assaulted for a change surprising even herself. She does not, nevertheless, waste much time on being surprised, aiming, rather _to surprise_. The Spider. With some more stabbing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The usual deal. Defensive full-attack (for AC 71 T 62):
(1d20+26)[*46*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*2*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force; miss chance (higher's better): (1d100)[*94*];
(1d20+21)[*25*] for (1d6+20)[*24*] magical cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*4*] precision and (1d4)[*1*] force; miss chance (higher's better): (1d100)[*63*];
(1d20+16)[*29*] for (1d6+20)[*25*] magical cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*6*] precision and (1d4)[*4*] force; miss chance (higher's better): (1d100)[*48*];
(1d20+11)[*14*] for (1d6+20)[*21*] magical cold iron piercing, (1d6)[*5*] precision and (1d4)[*2*] force; miss chance (higher's better): (1d100)[*90*].

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Stumbling slightly as her locked muscles finally release, Myriad sprints around the large corpse once more, sliding in next to Delja even as she flicks a feint towards the abomination before taking a serious stab at it as she grins and shouts, *"Sorry I'm late!"*

*Spoiler: Statblock*
Show

*Myriad*
Female C/G Changeling Rogue 3 / Silver Key 10 / Invisible Blade 5 / Warlock 2, *Level* 20, *Init* 7, *HP* *170/222*, *Speed* 30' Land
*AC* 33, *Touch* 23, *Flat-footed* 28, *Fort* 22, *Ref* 23, *Will* 20, *Base Attack Bonus* +16/+11/+6/+1   
*+4 Steel Deadly Precision Vampiric Dagger of Parrying*  +26/+21/+16/+11 (1d4+10 (+1d6 vs Living), 18-20/x2)
*Eldritch Blast (vs Touch AC)*  +19 (3d6, x2)
*Sneak Attack*  Denied Dex or Flanked (+8d6, -1d6 to cause Bleed)
*+5 Easy Travel Glamered Mithril Breastplate of Nimbleness* (+10 Armor, +5 Dex, +2 Deflect, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 21, Con 22, Int 26, Wis 15, Cha 24
*Condition* Awake, Alert, Unencumbered, Healthy, Disguised (Dwarven Locksmith/Explorer named Drucilla Kundarak)
*Active Invocations & Effects* Beguiling Influence, See The Unseen, Detect Magic
*Other Defenses* SR 25, Mettle
*Spoiler: Automatic Search Check*
Show

If Myriad gets within 5' of a mechanical trap, she automatically makes a Search Check. I will simply include this roll in every post so as not to slow down the game pacing. As she has 'detect magic' active at all times, this can also be used if she detects anything that looks remotely like a magical trap as well.  
*Search For Traps:*(1d20+28)[*33*]

*Move Action:* 30' Move from Q37 to M40

_Free Action_ - *Bluff Check to Faint O2 (Sense Motive Check of higher value Negates)* Base 54 - 4 for Nonhumanoid = *50* (Additional -8 of base/adjusted (*46/42*) _if_ creature only has 1-2 Int) If the faint succeeds, the attack is against Flat-Footed AC

*Standard (Flanked) Attack VS Target O2 -* (1d20+28)[*33*] for (1d4+10)[*12*] (Magical) Piercing, (1d6)[*2*] Vampiric (Heals Myriad by same amount), (7d6)[*21*] Sneak Attack, & -1/Round Bleed Damage*-2HP to O2 for preexisting Bleed*

*Note:* The Bleeding Wounds caused by the invisible blade's dagger bleeds for 1 point of damage per round. Multiple wounds from the weapon result in a cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). The bleeding can only be stopped by a DC 15 Heal check or the application of any cure spell or other healing spell (heal, healing circle, and so on). Creatures immune to sneak attack damage are immune to bleeding wounds as well.

----------


## remetagross

*"Glad to see you back, Druce, you're needed"* says Ux Utanar between his gritted teeth. This creature hits hard and takes a lot of punishment itself. Now, with his vision cleared, things should change however.*
"Turn around, Ereshki!"*

The dragonborn feels himself suddenly shrinking, as the effect of the Enlarge Person upon himself vanishes. His mount, still as bulky as ever, takes to the air once again and rushes past the tentacled monster. Ux Utanar delivers a precise hit with his lance as they pass by.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ux Utanar returns to Medium size. The fast healing from his shield is over too.
Full-round action: charge attack at O2 using the Ride-by Attack feat, so that neither mount nor rider provoke an AoO. Attack roll: (1d20+29)[*49*], damage roll: (4d8+24)[*44*]. Ux Utanar's AC goes down to 35 (-2 because of the charge, but +2 from since he was Large) for this round.
Rider and mount both end their movement in E40-G42.

----------


## chaincomplex

*Ux Utanar.* Even as Delja and Myriad unleash their attacks upon the obyrith, Ux swings around on Ereshki in a practiced flurry of movements that sends a powerful gust throughout the room. The room spins with shattered glass and falling parchment, and the room's lights dance around the dragonborn's vision. The spider-creature tracks his movements and readies a defense, but between _true seeing_ and martial skill worthy of the Platinum Dragon's champions, Ux does not fail to land his strike. He crashes into the obyrith with incredible speed and accuracy, the lance driving into his foe and through its body into the floor. A web of deep cracks cascades from the point of impact with a booming noise that is felt as much as it is heard.

Then it is over. The creature lies dead. Its red eyes have dimmed to a deep crimson, and its alien, viscous blood slowly pools.

A moment of silence confirms the deed. Both the spider-thing and the tumor-thing are immobile. The device-laden pedestal stands invitingly, the large volume atop it undisturbed by the ultraviolence.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja looks at Myriad, the lance, the dead Spider affixed to the floor and then Ux Utanar at the other end of the lance, giving the now slightly less hulking dragonborn a nod of appreciation and an impromptu little salute with her own sword. That _was_ an impressive kill. *Good job, folks.* she says stretching with leisurely grace. *Next on the agenda: we don't want to touch that,* she motions towards the tome, shifting back half a pace. *right?*

----------


## remetagross

*"Praise to Bahamut! The righteous have triumphed today!"* Ux Utanar beams as he unbats, and walks around to gather the greatsword he had earlier dropped off. He summarily wipes the blood off his weapons, sheathes his lance and stores his floating shield his in back. Then he pats a joyous Ereshki.*
"Well done Ereshki. You have fought very bravely today."*

With all that said, Ux Utanar salutes Delja and Myriad back.
*"Why thank you, Delja. That was a good team fight. And yes, we definitely do not want to touch that. How do we handle it around? Maybe we can ask the unseen servant of the ship?"*

Ux Utanar walks closely to the book on its support.
*"Hmmm, ship? Are you there? Are there any more hostile on board?"*

----------


## chaincomplex

*Ux Utanar.* Announcing their arrival with a sharp whoosh, Pilot appears before the dragonborn and speaks in its breathy, genderless voice, *"Depends on what you mean by hostile, naturally, but the invaders appear to be... immobile. Congratulations on your victory. And no, I am barred by the Navigator's orders from touching the artifact."* There is a pause. *"Do you have the soul gem of the Navigator, my present owner?"* A note of smugness creeps into its voice. *"Are you familiar with the... functions of the soul gem? That, upon being freed, they may be... forced to obey one command from the one who shatters the gem?"* A pause, then it adds in an uncharacteristically impatient tone, *"Like a djinn. Genie. From a lamp."*

----------


## Geeksthenewsexy

Myriad does a little dance, sliding around in slimy offal, before stopping to consider the orb. Debating on whether or not to poke it while Ux is questioning the group's next moves, her eyes go huge when Pilot appears and gives them some very interesting information.

Slowly turning to stare at Ux and Delja, her voice is uncharacteristically monotone and careful with each and every word as she speaks, *"A command like...'unreservedly and fully transfer all authority and ownership of this vessel and its contents to me'...?"* Her fingers twitch, seemingly unbidden, as she seems to hold her breath waiting for confirmation.

----------


## Metastachydium

Delja's eyes basically roll back into her skull. *For the love of* Still, Pilot's comment itself is certainly intriguing. She flashes a side glance at the orb. If it's true, it better not be the Sensates who restore the mage  after all, it's not like _they_ did all the slimy, gory work here. Her grimace smoothens into a polite mask. *And, perhaps pertinently, woh do we* she clears her throat almost theatrically. *release this trapped genie, by the way? I'm not sure I'm familiar with the specifics of the,* she clears her throat again. _process_.

----------

